# Motorbike and scooter owners.



## Cavalol (21 Oct 2019)

Any fellow two wheeled motorists on here?
I started out on a Honda C70 of all things in 1981, then progressed to such wonders as a KH125, a handful of KH25Os, a GT380 and quite a few others.
Children came along, indeed my GT380 was sold to fund a car when we found out my missus was pregnant with our first child. After that there was the odd bike (including a GL1000 made into a low rider) but most weren't kept long due to not bring used.

Got into scooters about 8 years ago, then more recently things started mounting up as they do:































There's been a few more this year, but most went to be replaced by others or just for the garage space. The Lambretta, Scomadi, Lifan electric scooter and the 750/4 chopper are hopefully keepers.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Oct 2019)

This is my current one, but the memory is not good enough to remember all the ones I've had over the last 50 years, which started with a James Comet, with a 125cc Villiers engine & girder front folks.






Edit:- Actually I think the Villiers was only 97cc but can't remember I was only about 13 at the time.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Oct 2019)

I’ve had a few bikes over the years, and so has the Fragrant MrsP.

1974 Suzuki GT125
Yamaha XS 850
Honda XT500
Honda Pan European ST 1100
BMW F650 CS
Kawasaki Z750
Triumph Tiger 1050
Then cycling got in the way and nothing for years then the Fragrant MrsP bought a Honda PCX for the commute, which we share.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Oct 2019)

Honda SS50
Yamaha RD200
Triumph 650 Bonneville
Yamaha RD250
Suzuki RV125
Honda CB400 Super Dream
Yamaha DT175
Yamaha DT250
Suzuki GT250
Kawasaki 250 Custom
Kawasaki 400 twin 
Suzuki GSX550ES
Yamaha Super Tenere
Honda Fireblade 918
Honda VTR 1000
Honda Fireblade 954
Honda VFR800
BMW R1200GS

Pretty sure there are others that I can't remember


----------



## Smudge (21 Oct 2019)

Currently have a Yam XSR900.......






Also have a Honda CB500X.....


----------



## screenman (21 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> This is my current one, but the memory is not good enough to remember all the ones I've had over the last 50 years, which started with a James Comet, with a 125cc Villiers engine & girder front folks.
> 
> View attachment 490014
> 
> ...



That could be me you are writing about, also my last bike sold only a few years back was a R850R


----------



## Smudge (21 Oct 2019)

This is the bike i had previous to the XSR, i was on it when this happened a couple of years ago.


----------



## Cavalol (21 Oct 2019)

Good God, that looks scary, Smudge. Nothing (of you) seriously broken or hurt, I hope?


----------



## raleighnut (21 Oct 2019)

Smudge said:


> This is the bike i had previous to the XSR, i was on it when this happened a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 490030


Whoops.


----------



## Smudge (21 Oct 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Good God, that looks scary, Smudge. Nothing (of you) seriously broken or hurt, I hope?



Coach reversed at speed into me and pushed me backwards up the road, i managed to bail out and threw myself to the other side of the road just before the bike went under the back of the coach. Amazingly i wasn't hurt at all.
Had witnesses that saw it all and coach companies insurance paid me out.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Oct 2019)

Smudge said:


> This is the bike i had previous to the XSR, i was on it when this happened a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 490030





Smudge said:


> Coach reversed at speed into me and pushed me backwards up the road, i managed to bail out and threw myself to the other side of the road just before the bike went under the back of the coach. Amazingly i wasn't hurt at all.
> Had witnesses that saw it all and coach companies insurance paid me out.



fur kin ‘ell!


----------



## Brandane (21 Oct 2019)

Suzuki GS125 1983
Suzuki GSX400F 1983-84
Honda CBX550F 1984-85
Honda CBX750F2 1985-86
8 year gap
Yamaha 600 Diversion 1994-98
Yamaha 900 Diversion 1998-2001
Same again but red, 2001-2007
Yamaha 600 Fazer 2007-2010
Honda CBF600 2010-2015
Honda VFR800 VTec 2015 to now.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Oct 2019)

Smudge said:


> Amazingly i wasn't hurt at all.


You did better than me, 20mph crash I ended up with a fractured left tibia, fractured left fibula & compound fracture of my left femur, my left foot has never pointed right direction since, I have 15" pin inside my left femur & my left hip sometimes locks.


----------



## delb0y (21 Oct 2019)

This is mine:






Derek


----------



## Smudge (21 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> You did better than me, 20mph crash I ended up with a fractured left tibia, fractured left fibula & compound fracture of my left femur, my left foot has never pointed right direction since, I have 15" pin inside my left femur & my left hip sometimes locks.



I've had a few offs in the 45 years i've been riding motorcycles, but never been hurt really bad. I've been pretty lucky i guess, especially for my younger days when i rode like a bit of a tw@t.


----------



## Cavalol (21 Oct 2019)

delb0y said:


> This is mine:
> 
> View attachment 490038
> 
> ...




That's lovely, and in the same way Bianchis look best in Celeste, Kawasakis look best in green.


----------



## Proto (21 Oct 2019)

Currently bikeless but still look at the adverts. Want something easy to live with, fairly light and practical, something light a Hornet but sexier.

BSA Bantam
Kawasaki KMX125
Honda Transalp
Honda CBR600
Moto Guzzi 850T
Ducati 750SS
Honda Fireblade 918
Honda RVF400 NC35
Honda Fireblade 929
BMW F650
Ducati Monster 900
Ducati Monster 900 i
Honda Fireblade 954
Honda Hornet 600
BMW R1150 Rockster
Buel XB12S Lightning

The 929 Fireblade is the one I miss the most, it was ‘my’ bike, sort of bonded with it.


----------



## StuAff (21 Oct 2019)

Currently, Honda PCX 125, Yamaha YZF-R125, and (currently awaiting another attempt at getting Mod 1 done on it) Yamaha Xmax 400.

As to how I got to have three bikes, and why two of them have L-plates…

Did my first CBT back in 2013, so I could take possession of a cheap-and-nasty Chinese 50cc scoot I won in a competition. After work moved 20 miles away in March 2015, did nine days on the 50 before getting the PCX- now approaching 39,000 miles. Got a YBR 125 a couple of years ago, to try and get the hang of gears. That died in an RTA last August (Land Rover Discovery pulled out in front of me) so I got the R125. Had a first attempt at passing full licence in February. It did not go well, and clutch control proved very problematic indeed. Lots of stress, lots of mistakes, and I couldn't seem to get the hang of it, which pretty much screwed up everything I did. Did Mod 1 on the PCX on test day, stuffed it up anyway. So, revised plan was to go for A2 Automatic, for which I needed to buy a bike on the test list (no school anywhere near me has big scoots)- hence the Xmax. Have now flunked Mod 1 on the Xmax four times (a cone died on the slalom on the last attempt). Instructors suggested I try and get A1 auto out of the way first, as that would just cost the test fees, and hopefully break the run... So, I did Mod 1 on the PCX a month back, passed that, then got Mod 2 done two days later. Hallelujah. Am liking getting the commute down to an hour a day! Next up, Mod 1 attempt on the Xmax in a month.


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Oct 2019)

I started with a Honda C50 then a C70 and then a C90. Have you seen the price of those bikes now 👀 In 1991 I was a police officer and a young guy racing his car hit me and broke both my arms and right leg. I had to retire from the force and left bikes alone for several years. After moving to Denmark I got the taste again and bought a Suzuki Intruder 750 and then a Yamaha FZ6. But then I found Moto Guzzi 😁. I bought a Moto Guzzi California 1100 in Yorkshire and rode it to the Moto Guzzi factory on Lake Como and back to Denmark. Then I restored a Moto Guzzi Cardellino and a Moto Guzzi Trotter. My next bike was a Moto Guzzi Breva 750 which I still have. I bought it in the Lake district and rode it home to Denmark. I also have a Honda Innova 125 which is a super little bike which we have used for 2 up camping in Germany
.

View: https://youtu.be/Be480hYH0zY


----------



## Cycleops (22 Oct 2019)

50's Beezer 350ohc single
Beezer 650 Gold Flash
Beezer 250 C15 SS
Honda 250 twin
Norton 650 SS
Norton Commando 
Suzuki 750 3cyl "kettle"
Ducati 750 Darmah

Sold the last one to fund a new Mercian which my friend has now. Wouldn't buy another Moto.


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Oct 2019)

Apart from falling off in my first week of riding a motorcycle the only serious incident I’ve had was as a pillion on my mates Yamaha RD 200 when we got side swiped by a car. We were ok, but somehow the bike got totalled. It was only five days old.


----------



## Smudge (22 Oct 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> I started with a Honda C50 then a C70 and then a C90. Have you seen the price of those bikes now 👀 In 1991 I was a police officer and a young guy racing his car hit me and broke both my arms and right leg. I had to retire from the force and left bikes alone for several years. After moving to Denmark I got the taste again and bought a Suzuki Intruder 750 and then a Yamaha FZ6. But then I found Moto Guzzi 😁. I bought a Moto Guzzi California 1100 in Yorkshire and rode it to the Moto Guzzi factory on Lake Como and back to Denmark. Then I restored a Moto Guzzi Cardellino and a Moto Guzzi Trotter. My next bike was a Moto Guzzi Breva 750 which I still have. I bought it in the Lake district and rode it home to Denmark. I also have a Honda Innova 125 which is a super little bike which we have used for 2 up camping in Germany
> .
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/Be480hYH0zY




Rode a few models of Guzzi's, they do have something about them and i can get why they get under the skin of the owners. All the Guzzi owners i've met are extremely passionate about this marque.
Came close to buying a Stelvio after a test ride, back in the day when i rode big cc adventure bikes, but being a dyed in the wool Jap bike rider, i ended up buying the Super Tenere 1200 instead.


----------



## Cavalol (22 Oct 2019)

A GT750 ('Kettle') is right near the top of my dream bike list, along with a Kawasaki H1 and H2. The trouble is 'dream' is the operative word, as they're crazy money these days.

This is the Fireblade I briefly owned. Swapped it for a Vespa T5 Mk1 of all things. Didn't like the 'blade at all, never been a sport bike person and it scared the hell out of me. I know they're only as fast as you make them go, but I found I was swinging wide on corners, and went trying to sit on it pushing it backwards, he fairing caught my wrists...







A Franny Barnett Plover I had earlier this year. Hadn't been on the road for 6 years, but got it going and had some memorable short runs out on it, nearly all of which ended up with some pushing. The final straw was when the kick start shaft snapped and I made a complete b*ll*cks up of trying to fit the replacement. It got sold shortly after....






This James Cadet came in a couple of months back. It had lived in a back garden since possibly 1982 and showed it. The wheels were so bad, we just hack sawed through the tyres and flung the remains of rims/rubber into a skip...







The James wasn't a planned buy, had gone up to view this...






...which had lived in a hedge since 1982. Strangely enough, it had been running and was ridden the day it was left. Clearly, time had taken it's toll and it went to a new home, as did the James.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Oct 2019)

Mention of the CBT above made me think about when I took my test in 1971 at Barnet test centre. 
I understand the test process now is drawn out and quite stringent. Back then the examiner stood by the roadside and asked me to keep going around the block until told to stop, this involved him jumping out from behind a parked car which counted as an emergency stop. Then three questions, needless to say I passed.


----------



## Smudge (22 Oct 2019)

Mid 90's, Suzi GSX750W that i had a few years back, air/oil cooled engine was from the Gixxer of that era, but detuned for this naked roadster. Bought it cheap as it had a few issues that needed sorting.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Oct 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Mention of the CBT above made me think about when I took my test in 1971 at Barnet test centre.
> I understand the test process now is drawn out and quite stringent. Back then the examiner stood by the roadside and asked me to keep going around the block until told to stop, this involved him jumping out from behind a parked car which counted as an emergency stop. Then three questions, needless to say I passed.


Pretty much the same as me, although my indicators failed halfway through the test so I had to manually switch them on/off for the rest of the test, my positioning coming out of a one-way street got the comment from him, "Well it took you 3 attempts to be on the correct side of the road, but at least you got it right in the end" with a bit of a smirk.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Oct 2019)

Smudge said:


> Mid 90's, Suzi GSX750W that i had a few years back, air/oil cooled engine was from the Gixxer of that era, but detuned for this naked roadster. Bought it cheap as it had a few issues that needed sorting.
> 
> View attachment 490067


I had one of those, same colour even. I bought it new just after Christmas 1999 and sold it in 2006. Fantastic bike with smooth power delivery and very easy to ride. Mine was as reliable as a Swiss watch and I even used it as a road race motorcycle escort. 

My last bike was a Kawasaki GPZ500 bought in 2012 and sold two years later. I hated it, the way it rode, the buzzy gutless engine and the fact it was a bit of a dog. My last moto and the worst of the many I've owned.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Oct 2019)

Cavalol said:


> A GT750 ('Kettle') is right near the top of my dream bike list, along with a Kawasaki H1 and H2. The trouble is 'dream' is the operative word, as they're crazy money these days.


Mine too but I will never own one, they were unreliable back then so many were just trashed to death then dumped or seized then dumped


Cavalol said:


> This is the Fireblade I briefly owned. Swapped it for a Vespa T5 Mk1 of all things. Didn't like the 'blade at all, never been a sport bike person and it scared the hell out of me. I know they're only as fast as you make them go, but I found I was swinging wide on corners, and went trying to sit on it pushing it backwards, he fairing caught my wrists...


I loved my 2 Blades, awesome bike, loved going around roundabouts with my knee on the floor.


----------



## Smudge (22 Oct 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> I had one of those, same colour even. I bought it new just after Christmas 1999 and sold it in 2006. Fantastic bike with smooth power delivery and very easy to ride. Mine was as reliable as a Swiss watch and I even used it as a road race motorcycle escort.
> 
> My last bike was a Kawasaki GPZ500 bought in 2012 and sold two years later. I hated it, the way it rode, the buzzy gutless engine and the fact it was a bit of a dog. My last moto and the worst of the many I've owned.



The issues with the one i bought, were down to the bike not being used. I had a stack of mot's where sometimes it had not been used between mot's, and other years that it had only done a few miles. Many things including the brakes were seizing up, carbs gummed up etc. But after sorting, the bike ran sweet as.
I've had 4 bikes with variations of these Suzi air/oil cooled engines, in various models of the 600 and 1200 Bandits. They were bulletproof engines.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Oct 2019)

I started on a knackered Raleigh moped which had a fanbelt primary drive which gave an auto experience with authentic torque converter slip.

Next was a slightly less knackered Yamaha FS1E.

The bike I had most fun on was a Honda CB175.

It handled terribly and was pitifully slow, but - after it was fettled - was bulletproof reliable and almost unbelievably economical.

A newish Honda 250 Superdream followed.

In theory, an upgrade to the CB175, but it didn't click with me.

My last motorbike was a Suziki GS125 commuter which I had in London in the 1980s.


----------



## Smudge (22 Oct 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> I started on a knackered Raleigh moped which had a fanbelt primary drive which gave an auto experience with authentic torque converter slip.
> 
> *Next was a slightly less knackered Yamaha FS1E.*
> 
> ...



Many of us that started riding in the mid 70's had a Fizzie.... or a Honda SS50.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Oct 2019)

Smudge said:


> Many of us that started riding in the mid 70's had a Fizzie.... or a Honda SS50.


Or the Suzuki AP50


----------



## Smudge (22 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Or the Suzuki AP50



Yup, that was another fave. All with pedals.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Oct 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> The bike I had most fun on was a Honda CB175.


My first bike. I then "Upgraded" to a CB200 which I think was about 2mph faster.

Fond (Not) memories of 1970's Japanese tyres come flooding back. Wet weather riding was like taking part in Dancing on Ice.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2019)

The Max has been cleaned, waxed, all chrome, plated and polished parts slathered with Duck Oil, battery removed, put on paddock stands and covered over for winter. Plan is to refit the head to the Fzr over winter, and then alternate their use year by year.


----------



## Pale Rider (22 Oct 2019)

All three of the popular Japanese mopeds were represented in my little squad of mates in the lower sixth.

Things were spoiled by Andrews, whose dad was well minted and who bought him a brand new Yamaha RD125 when he turned 17.

I got a very second hand Triumph Herald.

No matter, it had passenger seats for frowned upon lunchtime excursions with my school chums.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Oct 2019)

As per avatar


----------



## Johnsop99 (22 Oct 2019)

Memory test:
Honda SS50
BSA D14/4 Bantam
Honda CG125
Honda CB550F1
Honda CB100N
Honda CX500B
Honda CD175
BMW R80ST
Honda CB250N
BMW R75/5 + Squire sidecar
BMW R75/6
BMW R45
BMW R65RS (R65 converted with RS fairing)
BMW K75
Kawasaki ZZR1100C2
Kawasaki ZXR1100C1
MZ250ETZ
Yamaha RS200
Yamaha XJ600N
Kawasaki ZXR750L2
I think that's most of them. Having worked in the trade for around 15 years there are many more I have ridden but not owned.
Never owned a Suzuki, probably put off by their electrical problems late 70s/early 80s. The CX500 took me 3,200 miles in 8 days around the coast of mainland Britain. Bought the K75 new and sold it 18 months later with 68,000 on the clock. Generally had two bikes at any one time, most I had was four. Retired 7 years ago when I took up cycling. All bikers should have a go on a sidecar outfit, great fun!


----------



## Phaeton (22 Oct 2019)

Johnsop99 said:


> Never owned a Suzuki, probably put off by their electrical problems late 70s/early 80s.


Isn't it funny how things stay with you, I would class myself as Honda man & also stayed away from Suzuki's


----------



## keithmac (22 Oct 2019)

Quite sobering that I've probably worked on the vast majority of these modles mentioned in here over the years!.

Got a 1979 Suzuki GT250 x7 on the bench tomorrow just after I've finished a Triumph Sprint 1050 service.

Carb tuning is becoming a lost art nowadays, keep up the good work!.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Oct 2019)

keithmac said:


> Got a 1979 Suzuki GT250 x7 on the bench tomorrow


First 250 with a claimed top speed of over 100mph, weren't they referred to as plastic fantastics or something like that, they had so many plastic parts to get the weight down to achieve the speed, never rode one but was told you could feel the frame twisting as you were riding.


----------



## Cavalol (22 Oct 2019)

X7s, were ace, but skitty in the wet, iirc. My mate had one (brand new) and rode it like a right ponce, he kept taking it back because it was clogging up and once the mechanic had given it a really good pasting, it was alright again for a bit.

My GT380 had worn out a Dunlop rear tyre in 1800 miles, and once achieved 16mpg thrashing it to Rhyl and back racing a lad on an RD250E. My achilles heels were Yamahas, everyone I owned was absolute rubbish from two RD125 twins, an RD200 and a 250E. Never really been a fan of Yams since to be honest.


----------



## Smudge (22 Oct 2019)

I've had a lot of Suzuki's, from the GS1000 i had in the early 80's, through to the V Strom i had only a few years ago. Can't remember any real reliability issues with any of them, probably been as good reliability wise as any bikes i've had from the other 3 main Japanese manufacturers. The only quality issue i've had with Suzuki's has been the paint, its often thin in places, especially on the wheels, forks and engine, where the ally will often oxidise underneath .
Honda always used to be top of the tree quality wise, and were always the most expensive, but they're all much of a muchness now. They're all competing on price and corners get cut in quality.
Most unreliable bike i've had was a Triumph Tiger 955i that i bought brand new back in 2005, i had numerous issues with it where it had to go back in for warranty work. On many of these faults Triumph would argue whether it was a warranty issue and try to get out of doing the work. Subsequently, i wont do business with Triumph again.


----------



## keithmac (22 Oct 2019)

This one's not far off finished as well, just waiting for a clutch (steels and frictions). Had a major service and carbs sorted (30% bigger pilot jets in the end!)


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Oct 2019)

No one admit to owning a Harley? A mate had a Heritage Soft Tail Classic, he loved it but God what a heap. Going on a run with him was excruciating, it accelerated like a milk float and cornered like an aircraft carrier that was taking on water. I don't know what people see in them, you can get a far superior Japanese cruiser for half the price and they don't sound like an explosion in a ball bearing factory.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Oct 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> No one admit to owning a Harley? A mate had a Heritage Soft Tail Classic, he loved it but God what a heap. Going on a run with him was excruciating, it accelerated like a milk float and cornered like an aircraft carrier that was taking on water. I don't know what people see in them, you can get a far superior Japanese cruiser for half the price and they don't sound like an explosion in a ball bearing factory.


Never had one, tried to buy one earlier in the year only to buy & sell on but the guys stepson got in before me, only time I've ridden anything like it was in Florida, a friends friend had an Iron Horse Chopper, 1800cc V-Twin lent it me for a week, I can see the point over there but not here, arms bloody ached at the end of each day though.


----------



## keithmac (22 Oct 2019)

Smudge said:


> I've had a lot of Suzuki's, from the GS1000 i had in the early 80's, through to the V Strom i had only a few years ago. Can't remember any real reliability issues with any of them, probably been as good reliability wise as any bikes i've had from the other 3 main Japanese manufacturers. The only quality issue i've had with Suzuki's has been the paint, its often thin in places, especially on the wheels, forks and engine, where the ally will often oxidise underneath .
> Honda always used to be top of the tree quality wise, and were always the most expensive, but they're all much of a muchness now. They're all competing on price and corners get cut in quality.
> Most unreliable bike i've had was a Triumph Tiger 955i that i bought brand new back in 2005, i had numerous issues with it where it had to go back in for warranty work. On many of these faults Triumph would argue whether it was a warranty issue and try to get out of doing the work. Subsequently, i wont do business with Triumph again.



The 995i with early Sagem fuel injection were awful!.

Just had this through today, I've serviced it from 3,000 miles and its on 61,000 now!. Another 1050.

They are very reliable engines when serviced properly.


----------



## raleighnut (22 Oct 2019)

Smudge said:


> Many of us that started riding in the mid 70's had a Fizzie.... or a Honda SS50.


I had one of these back in the late 70s,





Honda CD90 but I'd stuck an SS50 tank and 'Hi-Level' exhaust on it so it looked like a moped, used to love racing FS1E/AP50 riders and leaving em for dead.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Oct 2019)

@keithmac, what do you reckon of the current generation of Chinese bikes? A dealer not far from me specialises in them and they look nice on the eye if you like something simple with a bit of retro style. When they first arrived on these shores they quickly developed a poor reputation.


----------



## Smudge (22 Oct 2019)

keithmac said:


> The 995i with early Sagem fuel injection were awful!.
> 
> Just had this through today, I've serviced it from 3,000 miles and its on 61,000 now!. Another 1050.
> 
> ...



Yeah, i had fuel injection probs, which were never totally resolved, although i never had any issues with the mechanics of the engine. A lot of the issues were design or assembly faults. Sidestand bracket bent due to being weak part, throttle cable routed wrongly, heated grips would cause throttle to stick and hard panniers leaked like a sieve. Three times they tried to fix them, then told me Triumph has never claimed they were waterproof.... Huh ! they're hard panniers ! . I also had bad corrosion on wheels & engine, which Triumph used their often used excuse of you must have been riding on salted roads and never cleaned it properly. Triumph were slated on a R4 consumer program for this lame excuse.
After just under 2 years, i got rid and was glad to see the back of it.


----------



## keithmac (22 Oct 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> @keithmac, what do you reckon of the current generation of Chinese bikes? A dealer not far from me specialises in them and they look nice on the eye if you like something simple with a bit of retro style. When they first arrived on these shores they quickly developed a poor reputation.



We've taken Lexmoto on this Summer after having a couple of their bikes in for evaluation.

We have now sold nigh on 40 bikes!.

They have come on leaps and bounds, 5 years ago we wouldn't have touched them.

Not seen any issues so far, not quite the build quality of a £6000 Vespa GTS but they are a good solid bike.

The Tempest 125 is an excellent geared motorcycle, full stainless exhaust and Delphi fuel injection. The frame welding is nice and neat and all good quality fasteners.

They do some good scooters as well, some great 125's.

Any warranty issues are dealt with swiftly, normally next day delivery on parts which is excellent really.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2019)

I know a chap with a Hardly Road King. Beautifully finished, although none of the painted items are exactly the same shade of red as their neighbours. Noisy, slow, uncomfortable, and he feels it necessary to dress up like a patch club neanderthal before going for a ride, even though he's a computer programmer and not a gun running desperado


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Oct 2019)

keithmac said:


> Quite sobering that I've probably worked on the vast majority of these modles mentioned in here over the years!.
> 
> Got a 1979 Suzuki GT250 x7 on the bench tomorrow just after I've finished a Triumph Sprint 1050 service.
> 
> Carb tuning is becoming a lost art nowadays, keep up the good work!.



Ive just given 2 sets of carb balancers away. 
Carb tune and the 4dial type.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Oct 2019)

Hmm ive had 43 bikes..

I'll list my favourites

Puch maxi my first
Yam RS100
Kh 250s
Then it got serious

Cbr600fk 89 model wow
Cbr 1000 fk civilised rocket ship 2 of them
My first real love Gsxr1100H fook me what a bike.
Fz750 genny 20valve

Blackbird
Zzr11
Zx12r A1 holy crap ￼￼ loved that thing
Hyabusa
Honda vtr SP2 stunning beautiful bike
Aprilia RSV 1000 superb handling
Gsxr 1000 K2 fabulous 
Triumph sprint st 950
Srad 600 track bike and road several
Tiger blade
Vfr800 a bike everyone should own once


----------



## Cavalol (22 Oct 2019)

Funnily enough I've seen a hell of a lot of very cheap Lexmotos recently going cheap due to faults, some quite new, too.

My mate's got a Harley, certainly looks the part (bike, not him) but I just don't 'get' them. Chinese bikes on the whole though seem to be coming on very well. Have genuinely predicted for a while that they will become like Japanese cars of the 1970's, i.e everyone laughing and calling them crap until one day they were amongst the best for reliability.


----------



## Drago (22 Oct 2019)

I've not had that many bikes.

DT50
C50
KMX125, which had a 200 engine.
GSXR1100 H in special ediction Skoal Bandit livery
Kwak GT550 (a deliberate attempt to slow me down after the Gixxer)
KH250
S1 250
CB500T, thankfully in orange and not brown
R80 G/S
Super Tenere 750. Great bike, dreadfully uncomfortable seat.
FZR600 3HE7, one of only 20 made with Kocinski livery, believed the last complete example in captivity (still got)
GSX400F
Full horse Mad Max (still got)
GL500 silver wing interstate (only very briefly)
CX500
GPz900R


----------



## SteveF (23 Oct 2019)

Not a huge list but did enjoy all in one way or another....

Honda SS50
Yamaha FS1E
Suzuki X7
Yamaha RD350lc 
Kawasaki Z500
Triumph Street Triple
Triumph Sprint ST1050


----------



## Profpointy (23 Oct 2019)

keithmac said:


> The 995i with early Sagem fuel injection were awful!.
> 
> Just had this through today, I've serviced it from 3,000 miles and its on 61,000 now!. Another 1050.
> 
> ...



I've got one of them; same colour too. It is a fine machine, though much heavier than the 600 I had (20 years) previously. Apart from the weight it is very civilised to ride - poottling round town, or cruising int he country, but if you want to go fast, it's not lacking being capable of 60 in 1st gear, and 90 in 2nd, and doubtless quite a lot more in the other gears too

When I bought it I let a colleague know I'd just bought a bike, and his text messaged questions was simply "how many cylinders?". I replied "three" to which he commented "very wise"


----------



## Smudge (23 Oct 2019)

I would have to think really hard to remember all the bikes i've had, but i've had em from every sector over the decades. Peds, naked street bikes, sports tourers, tourers, race reps, dirt bikes, the big adventure bikes, even one cruiser. Big cc and big power were once only what interested me. Now i have three main criteria that a motorcycle must have..... It must be comfortable, it must have a light clutch for my hand arthritis and must be lighter than 200kg wet weight. I usually own two or more bikes at a time and like them to be completely different from each other.


----------



## Electric_Andy (25 Oct 2019)

@Cavalol I also have a GT550 that I'm rebuilding in my garage.

My daily rider is an SV650. Previous bikes have been:

Honda 400 Hondamatic
Yamaha FZ6
Suzuki Bandit 600
Honda CBF125
Superbyke RMS 125
Yamaha TY175
Honda XS 185
Honda ATC110 (Trike)


----------



## Cavalol (25 Oct 2019)

Not really sure if this welcome in the electric cycle thread on CC, probably not here either, but if anyone's interested here's the low down on the electric scooter, which is a Lifan LF1200.









The publicity seems to suggest they'll do between 40-75 miles on a charge, which seems incredibly over optimistic, being honest. I think someone said that after the initial ten charges it will get better (that seems to be true, too) but my best so far has been about 27 miles. There are three phases of 'speed' 12/18/30mph, from memory. Obviously the lower the range, the further it should go and mine went into a sort of limp mode (12mph) when the battery was down to about 10% remaining, and obviously there's no pedalling when the battery runs out!
Was told they can be used in 12mph mode on cycle paths etc, but being honest if I ever did I'd cover the number plate as someone is bound to take exception to it I reckon. Parts, with the exception of the battery (£500 iirc) are really cheap, including the plastics.

Mine's been chipped and once did an impressive 37mph down a bit of a hill, though on a flat in 'normal' conditions, it hovers around 30mph. It's no fun on 50mph roads, only a little better in 40 zones, but purely because you know you're holding people up and all your speed is already being utilised.
It's best being used for what I suppose it was meant for, commuting to and round town and maybe work if you take slower roads. It's weird riding it, all you can hear is wind noise and stopped at lights etc it's surreal hearing pedestrians having conversations, as you can car drivers. It's not been too much of a hazard with pedestrians so far either, bit worried that because there's nothing to hear, people might step out but keep my finger over the horn just in case.
There's a kill switch under the seat, along with the bit where the battery goes, and removal is quite simple. The seat catch doesn't seem overly well made though, so can be a faff getting it to unlock to access battery. Decent top box at standard which holds a helmet, little shopping hook inside leg shields also. 

Very, very impressed with it so far, about 160 miles on the clock at the moment. It'd be no good if you're commuting on 50mph roads or for distances of perhaps more than 25 miles each way (charging it after each ride) but for town or pottering about, it's honestly brilliant. Even with time to put coat/helmet/gloves on and getting it out of the garage, it's so much quicker going to city centre and actually very pleasant. I even use it to go to the petrol station with a can in the top box if the car or one of the other scooters is running low.

Lithium batteries iirc, and we all know that power stations aren't run on lentils and fairy dust, so electric motoring isn't quite as 'green' as some might suggest, but it's great not having to put petrol in it!


----------



## MarkF (25 Oct 2019)

Sorry but the Lifan................it could go around the world for a cost of 1 penny, I am still not getting on it.....plus, I am not sure that is cheaper to use/own/run than my more useful 65mph, 2 seater, 95+mpg, 130 mile range, 125cc Suzuki Van Van. I bought it for £1200 (ish), it's now worth more........

Lots of nice bikes in this thread, I know some modern bikes would suit me (I am 56), I am thinking of the Yamaha MT07 and XSR, they would be definitely great fun but they look like somebody has drawn a motorbike shape in adhesive and then asked kids to throw random bits of metal at it.

I send a lot of time in Spain and see early 2000's sports 600's with 70-100k on them, in the UK they'd be valued at maybe £1500 with 20k on them, incredible value! Especially as the game has not really moved much on for 20 years.

I have had too many bikes/scooters to recall, I now have the Van Van and my Vespa but I want to change...........I am thinking of the Royal Enfield Interceptor when more owners reviews appear, or the Harley Iron, or a Pan European................but I only go 6 miles to work. I've never had any interest in big Harleys, I only like sportsters and IMO they have got it bang on with the Iron.

https://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/or2-jpg.178654/


----------



## gbb (26 Oct 2019)

Never been a motorbike enthusiast but always likes the idea of scooters, Lambrettas particually based on a friend and myself having a TV175 to mess about with off the road circa 1975 when we were 15 or 16, wished I had that now, be worth some really good money now.
What I didnt realise is once you start implanting modern engines in them, while the performance and reliability goes right up, the mpg figures plummet. Colleague of mine has 3 , a Spanish winter model circa early 60s, and 2 mid 60s models, one he's having a better engine put in. If he went top of the range, he'd be looking at maybe 15 to 20 mpg


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (26 Oct 2019)

I had not ridden on the road for a few years, but earlier this year I started a new job a bit further away and with the best will in the world I was never going to cycle 30 miles every day. So I decided to get another motorbike. I was looking at Honda hairnets, and although they are nice bikes, I really like sports bikes. Back in 1999 I was going to get an R6, but the last of the srad gsxr 750's was offered to me at a better price so I went with that. Fast forward 20 years and I finally have an R6 in the best colours! Not the first bike you would think of for commuting, but I like it and find it comfortable.
I also have a cbr1000 (blown engine) an RGV250 and TZR125 in the garage as complete bikes and a project VFR400 with VFR750 engine to be fitted.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Oct 2019)

gbb said:


> If he went top of the range, he'd be looking at maybe 15 to 20 mpg


Got to be wrong with the setup to get only that from it.


Pumpkin the robot said:


> an RGV250


Always wanted one of those or the Aprillia version, got very close to buying one about 7 or 8 years ago & then something went wrong with something else so had to divert the money to that.


----------



## raleighnut (26 Oct 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Got to be wrong with the setup to get only that from it


It's the way to get power out of a 2 stroke, basically chuck loads of fuel in and what doesn't get burnt cools the engine, in the late 70s a mate had an 'proddy race tuned' S3 Kawasaki (early 400cc triple) he was lucky to get 10mpg out of it, mind it didn't half shift.


----------



## Brads (27 Oct 2019)

Got loads
















Theres more but it's late


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Oct 2019)

Brads said:


> Got loads
> 
> View attachment 490692
> 
> ...




Im guessing if you ever drop the beemer you'd need to call the fire brigade to get it up again

Properly loaded


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Oct 2019)

Just remembered another one I had Yamaha DT 125


----------



## Brads (27 Oct 2019)

meta lon said:


> Im guessing if you ever drop the beemer you'd need to call the fire brigade to get it up again
> 
> Properly loaded




That was the start of a 2 up fortnight round Spain.

Dropped it once on a mega steep cobbled street but wasn't too bad if you have the technique.


----------



## Cavalol (28 Oct 2019)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> I had not ridden on the road for a few years, but earlier this year I started a new job a bit further away and with the best will in the world I was never going to cycle 30 miles every day. So I decided to get another motorbike. I was looking at Honda hairnets, and although they are nice bikes, I really like sports bikes. Back in 1999 I was going to get an R6, but the last of the srad gsxr 750's was offered to me at a better price so I went with that. Fast forward 20 years and I finally have an R6 in the best colours! Not the first bike you would think of for commuting, but I like it and find it comfortable.
> I also have a cbr1000 (blown engine) an RGV250 and TZR125 in the garage as complete bikes and a project VFR400 with VFR750 engine to be fitted.




That R6 looks lovely, but please post some pictures of the RGV!

Dropped the Lambretta off for a bit of work to be done a week or so ago and collected it Sat morning. Only just had the chance to use it today and I think the throttle cable has come adrift at the carb end. No biggy, they're going to took at it tomorrow for me. Looking forward to a bit of a mooch about on it.
Anyhow, wheeled the 750/4 out of the garage and spent ages trying to start it before I remembered the kill switch! Only did a couple of miles, thoroughly enjoyable but it needs the carbs adjusting/balancing as it doesn't like ticking over at the moment.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Oct 2019)

Cavalol said:


> wheeled the 750/4 out of the garage and spent ages trying to start it before I remembered the kill switch!


Mate of mine once got recovered by the AA for the exact same reason, asked me to go round & check it out with multimeter. I looked at the switch flicked it, pressed the starter & away it went Oh of we laughed


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (1 Nov 2019)

Short documentary


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xARWXEXl9Ek


----------



## MarkF (5 Nov 2019)

I nearly bought a Pan European today, silly really as I only do a 15 mile round commute.................talk about overkill! No way could I filter through Bradford on that (unless it was a white one........), + with the wacky racers, it's just not nimble enough to avoid the regular "near misses".

But I am looking for a belt/shaft drive commuter "something" as I no longer have the free time to do any other motorcycling, seen a Honda Silverwing today, looks c.o.m.f.y and b.i.g. I've had 2 maxi-a scooters before, a Majesty 250 and a Burgman 400 and they were great fun. Any input on the Silverwing?


----------



## pclay (5 Nov 2019)

Yamaha xj6. Thinking of selling and getting a 125 instead, as I only do about 1000 miles a year.


----------



## StuAff (5 Nov 2019)

MarkF said:


> I nearly bought a Pan European today, silly really as I only do a 15 mile round commute.................talk about overkill! No way could I filter through Bradford on that (unless it was a white one........), + with the wacky racers, it's just not nimble enough to avoid the regular "near misses".
> 
> But I am looking for a belt/shaft drive commuter "something" as I no longer have the free time to do any other motorcycling, seen a Honda Silverwing today, looks c.o.m.f.y and b.i.g. I've had 2 maxi-a scooters before, a Majesty 250 and a Burgman 400 and they were great fun. Any input on the Silverwing?


Must have been an old one- the nearest thing Honda do these days is the Integra (NC 750 DCT disguised as a scoot). The Silverwings on eBay are either pricey considering their age or big mileage (says someone who's done 39,000 miles in four years....). Might I suggest looking at a Forza 300 (I think the older version's a bit blobby, but still a great bike) or Xmax 300? I'd have gone for the latter were it eligible for taking the A2 test on (silly regulations...). Easily fast enough for motorways, 80+ mpg, huge stowage under the seat, and about thirty kilos lighter than my 400 so rather lighter on its feet. The 400 is awesome, and more power in hand for motorways, but the 300s are a better bet most of the time.


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2019)

I've looked at both the Silverwing and Burgman big bore scooters. Very tempted, but Mrs D's one-in-one-out motorised vehicle policy is inviolate. I only snuck the Volvo past her because that was a gift.


----------



## MarkF (6 Nov 2019)

StuAff said:


> Must have been an old one- the nearest thing Honda do these days is the Integra (NC 750 DCT disguised as a scoot). The Silverwings on eBay are either pricey considering their age or big mileage (says someone who's done 39,000 miles in four years....). Might I suggest looking at a Forza 300 (I think the older version's a bit blobby, but still a great bike) or Xmax 300? I'd have gone for the latter were it eligible for taking the A2 test on (silly regulations...). Easily fast enough for motorways, 80+ mpg, huge stowage under the seat, and about thirty kilos lighter than my 400 so rather lighter on its feet. The 400 is awesome, and more power in hand for motorways, but the 300s are a better bet most of the time.


 
I've had a 250 & 400 maxi scooter, if I am going to get another then I want a much bigger more powerful one. The weather isn't so bad here in the UK, it's strange they haven't got on? When I got the 250 it was an epiphany, luggage space, no gears, weather protection, they are such useful vehicles.


----------



## MarkF (6 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> I've looked at both the Silverwing and Burgman big bore scooters. Very tempted, but Mrs D's one-in-one-out motorised vehicle policy is inviolate. I only snuck the Volvo past her because that was a gift.



The Burgman doesn't do it for me, a tad too lardy and I can envisage Pan European type filtering problems & I can remember taking the pee out of my cousin for owning one...............and now I am the same age that he was then....

My first choice would be a T-Max but they are really holding onto their value, the Silverwing I've seen is a 2008, 1 owner, at a good price, bikes don't sell at this time so I think I will make an offer


----------



## StuAff (6 Nov 2019)

MarkF said:


> I've had a 250 & 400 maxi scooter, if I am going to get another then I want a much bigger more powerful one. The weather isn't so bad here in the UK, it's strange they haven't got on? When I got the 250 it was an epiphany, luggage space, no gears, weather protection, they are such useful vehicles.


Not too many bigger maxis in the UK....Tmax (A2, but the new one has the category-maximum 47 bhp), Kymco AK550, Burgman 650…that's about it. Shame Honda can't or won't stick their rather splendid 500 twin in a scoot, or just do a DCT version. Problem for the bigger-engine scoots, IMHO, is that you end up with lower range and/or less luggage space and/or something that's the size of a Gold Wing. The Xmax 400 won't be leaving the fleet when I finally get the A2 licence done, but I wish it did more than 67 mpg- I won't get a full week's commute out of a tank.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Nov 2019)

Only ever ridden a scooter once think it was a Vespa 100 or something like that. Absolutely hated it the most unstable thing I have ever driven & that includes horses


----------



## MarkF (6 Nov 2019)

StuAff said:


> Not too many bigger maxis in the UK....Tmax (A2, but the new one has the category-maximum 47 bhp), Kymco AK550, Burgman 650…that's about it. Shame Honda can't or won't stick their rather splendid 500 twin in a scoot, or just do a DCT version. Problem for the bigger-engine scoots, IMHO, is that you end up with lower range and/or less luggage space and/or something that's the size of a Gold Wing. The Xmax 400 won't be leaving the fleet when I finally get the A2 licence done, but I wish it did more than 67 mpg- I won't get a full week's commute out of a tank.



I get 100mpg out of the Van Van but have no weather protection.........I think as you get older value/cost & intrinsic values change. I don't think Silverwings are over priced at all tbh, they are good and like other good things I've let go and now want again, z900, 4L Jeep Cherokee, Kwacker Spectre, 2CV..........prices are rocketing.


----------



## StuAff (6 Nov 2019)

MarkF said:


> I get 100mpg out of the Van Van but have no weather protection.........I think as you get older value/cost & intrinsic values change. I don't think Silverwings are over priced at all tbh, they are good and like other good things I've let go and now want again, z900, 4L Jeep Cherokee, Kwacker Spectre, 2CV..........prices are rocketing.


You're not wrong. I'd have preferred to get a licence on a geared bike- it would have made life much easier, and something like a CBR500R would have been a great commuter. A colleague at work commutes on an R1– the R125 is an absolute hoot despite being fairly practical, but there's no way he's having eight times more fun on big brother. MCN's online editor ran an Xmax 400 as a long term test bike and loved it. In response to a tweet showing her filling up, 133 miles before reaching the last bar, some bloke with a CB500 tweeted how his bike did 90 MPG 'and more street cred'. Hmm...and where will your luggage go on that, sir? She could get three bags of shopping or a load of gear for touring under the seat, you need a big rucksack and/or top box and panniers to match that. More expense and higher MPG than stock. And you've got a naked bike, so no weather protection. I've done a few nights out and a weekend away on the PCX, and it more than handles the job. Motorways no real bother- just take a bit longer on the 70 mph bits!


----------



## Smudge (7 Nov 2019)

I remember the first Silverwing, which was a mini Goldwing tourer based on the Honda CX500 and 650. 
I had one of the CX500's back in the early 80's, they had the nickname of plastic maggots, but they were popular with the dispatch riders. Its the only time Honda has used this twin cylinder engine configuration, which is the same configuration as Moto Guzzi still use today.


----------



## Smudge (7 Nov 2019)

StuAff said:


> You're not wrong. I'd have preferred to get a licence on a geared bike- it would have made life much easier, and something like a CBR500R would have been a great commuter. A colleague at work commutes on an R1– the R125 is an absolute hoot despite being fairly practical, but there's no way he's having eight times more fun on big brother. MCN's online editor ran an Xmax 400 as a long term test bike and loved it. In response to a tweet showing her filling up, 133 miles before reaching the last bar, some bloke with a CB500 tweeted how his bike did 90 MPG 'and more street cred'. Hmm...and where will your luggage go on that, sir? She could get three bags of shopping or a load of gear for touring under the seat, you need a big rucksack and/or top box and panniers to match that. More expense and higher MPG than stock. And you've got a naked bike, so no weather protection. I've done a few nights out and a weekend away on the PCX, and it more than handles the job. Motorways no real bother- just take a bit longer on the 70 mph bits!



The luggage capacity under the seat of these large scoots, is undoubtedly handy to have. But its no bigger than a large 50L topbox on a motorcycle. With adding 36L or 40L hard panniers, a motorcycle can treble the carrying capacity of scoots.
But i get why people like scooters and use them.


----------



## StuAff (7 Nov 2019)

Smudge said:


> The luggage capacity under the seat of these large scoots, is undoubtedly handy to have. But its no bigger than a large 50L topbox on a motorcycle. With adding 36L or 40L hard panniers, a motorcycle can treble the carrying capacity of scoots.
> But i get why people like scooters and use them.


Swings and roundabouts- you can get just as large a top box on a scoot, a console bag (the scoot alternative to a tank bag...), throw-over panniers work just as well as they do on a bike...


----------



## Smudge (7 Nov 2019)

StuAff said:


> Swings and roundabouts- you can get just as large a top box on a scoot, a console bag (the scoot alternative to a tank bag...), throw-over panniers work just as well as they do on a bike...



I was commenting on that MCN tweet claiming how much luggage capacity you'd need to match the underseat storage on a scoot.
Its just one topbox.


----------



## StuAff (7 Nov 2019)

Smudge said:


> I was commenting on that MCN tweet claiming how much luggage capacity you'd need to match the underseat storage on a scoot.
> Its just one topbox.


You misunderstood- the tweet referred only to filling up, the guy with the CB500 referred only to his claimed MPG & 'street cred'. The rest was all me.


----------



## Smudge (7 Nov 2019)

StuAff said:


> You misunderstood- the tweet referred only to filling up, the guy with the CB500 referred only to his claimed MPG & 'street cred'. The rest was all me.



The underseat storage on a scoot, is equivalent to only one motorcycle topbox and not even the biggest topbox you can get.
Where you seemed to claim you'd need topbox and panniers to match it.


----------



## StuAff (7 Nov 2019)

Smudge said:


> The underseat storage on a scoot, is equivalent to only one motorcycle topbox and not even the biggest topbox you can get.
> Where you seemed to claim you'd need topbox and panniers to match it.


OK, I put 'top box _and_ panniers' when I should have said 'top box _or_ panniers'. A typo, nothing more. My bad. Big difference in capacity, of course. I can't find a measurement of the Xmax's underseat storage (nothing in the manual), but it is at least 50L (EDIT: No, MCN review of the Xmax 300- same body- says 45L)....my lid won't go in the front section, but fits in the back easily. Shots from MCN.









And then there's two little cubbyholes in the fairing (another couple of litres), you can get a centre storage bag if you want, 50L top box available (my bike has the rack ready for that)....I've done weekends on the PCX with a mere 29L top box and a much smaller underseat area, I think I'd only need a box for a Euro tour


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2019)

Smudge said:


> I remember the first Silverwing, which was a mini Goldwing tourer based on the Honda CX500 and 650.
> I had one of the CX500's back in the early 80's, they had the nickname of plastic maggots, but they were popular with the dispatch riders. Its the only time Honda has used this twin cylinder engine configuration, which is the same configuration as Moto Guzzi still use today.


Aye, I've had a Silver Wing Interstate and a CX. The Wing was fantastic for a big laddie like me but it never quite felt right and over time I discovered a few tell tale signs it had been in a smack sufficiently big to require frame repairs. So it went, and I bought the CX off my mates Dad.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Nov 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Only ever ridden a scooter once think it was a Vespa 100 or something like that. Absolutely hated it the most unstable thing I have ever driven & that includes horses


Same as me. I prepped a scoot for a neighbour after her husband died and she was selling his one. Propped up on small wheels rather than sitting astride a couple of larger ones made the balance feel all wrong and I absolutely detested the automatic gearbox.


----------



## Smudge (7 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Aye, I've had a Silver Wing Interstate and a CX. The Wing was fantastic for a big laddie like me but it never quite felt right and over time I discovered a few tell tale signs it had been in a smack sufficiently big to require frame repairs. So it went, and I bought the CX off my mates Dad.



I also had the mk2 updated CX500 sometime around the mid 80's, which they called the Eurosport. They also did a 650 version of it with an added turbo. Never did get to try that one.


----------



## Drago (7 Nov 2019)

Yep, mine was the original twin shock 500 plastic pig. It didnt have many miles and was in great condition. I later sold it on to a greebo who chopped it up to make a trike. I should have sensed his intentions when he turned up to view it on a DR600...with a GSX600F engine crammed into the frame.

I then went and bought a new FZR600, on the basis that it was a sporty scalpel in its day, and quick enough to thrash but not so quick as to corrupt my personality as the Gixxer had. 28 years later I still have the Fizzer.


----------



## Smudge (7 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Yep, mine was the original twin shock 500 plastic pig. It didnt have many miles and was in great condition. I later sold it on to a greebo who chopped it up to make a trike. I should have sensed his intentions when he turned up to view it on a DR600...with a GSX600F engine crammed into the frame.
> 
> I then went and bought a new FZR600, on the basis that it was a sporty scalpel in its day, and quick enough to thrash but not so quick as to corrupt my personality as the Gixxer had. 28 years later I still have the Fizzer.



Amazing you've kept that bike for 28 years. I think the longest i've kept a bike was a mk2 Bandit 12 i had for around 4 years. All the others have been chopped in after 3 yrs or less, some i've only had a few months and moved them on.
Although now, i'm wondering if the two bikes i currently have will be the last ones to see out the rest of my motorcycling days..... but i've said that about previous bikes.


----------



## woodbutcher (7 Nov 2019)

Blimey o' Riley , you lot make me feel decidedly under biked ! This is all l have left of my "bike life" having got through a fair few in my younger days . Only had two crashes though , first one on a home built off roader which l totally lost control of while riding along the top of the Wash sea defences in Lincolnshire. Bet you aren't allowed to do that now. Second one was riding a Lambretta from Boston to Spalding on the A16 late at night pi**ing with rain , head down, looked up, car brake lights right in front of me ....Oops scooter wedged under car me bumping along on my bum . Apart from loss of dignity and a bit of skin, no harm done. Car driver was a star , helped me un-wedge the scooter , bash its front mudguard off the wheel and l made it home.
Not to be trusted on two wheels l hear you say ! In my defence l am older and a bit wiser now , just as well with this lively little blighter


----------



## StuAff (7 Nov 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Blimey o' Riley , you lot make me feel decidedly under biked ! This is all l have left of my "bike life" having got through a fair few in my younger days . Only had two crashes though , first one on a home built off roader which l totally lost control of while riding along the top of the Wash sea defences in Lincolnshire. Bet you aren't allowed to do that now. Second one was riding a Lambretta from Boston to Spalding on the A16 late at night pi**ing with rain , head down, looked up, car brake lights right in front of me ....Oops scooter wedged under car me bumping along on my bum . Apart from loss of dignity and a bit of skin, no harm done. Car driver was a star , helped me un-wedge the scooter , bash its front mudguard off the wheel and l made it home.
> Not to be trusted on two wheels l hear you say ! In my defence l am older and a bit wiser now , just as well with this lively little blighter
> 
> View attachment 492080


Underbiked? 748? I think not!


----------



## Drago (9 Nov 2019)

Smudge said:


> Amazing you've kept that bike for 28 years. I think the longest i've kept a bike was a mk2 Bandit 12 i had for around 4 years. All the others have been chopped in after 3 yrs or less, some i've only had a few months and moved them on.
> Although now, i'm wondering if the two bikes i currently have will be the last ones to see out the rest of my motorcycling days..... but i've said that about previous bikes.


It's been completely rebuilt over the last 3 years. Stripped to the last nit and bolt, powder coated frame, professional new paint to match the u damaged mural panels, Hayabusa rear shock amd home made dog bones, Racetech front springs and cartridge emulators at great expense from the US, Yoshimura R&D pipes (still have the originals in very good nick, powder coated wheels, engine case refinished, new tyres. Ran it last year and decided it was getting a bit top end rattly, and rather than do a re shim and find it was still rattly I've had the head off and rebuilt by a mate in Kent who works for a car tuner. Its rebuilt with new valves and seats and the ports opened up a bit, and one of those "I really ought to do that" jobs is to refit the head. Once that is done the Max will come off the road for the same treatment. I've no plans to ever sell either, although never say never about adding a maxi scooter or small bore trailie to the fleet.

A modern R6 is outright quicker, but that's irrelevant when the ax speed limit is 70. Unlike the modern ultra short stroke 600s the Fizzer is quite flexible and pulls well from low revs. It doesnt rip your arms out from idle like the Max, but unlike a modern 6 you don't need to have it on the boil to get it to punt forward, so it's much nicer in modern traffic. Plus it's so rare now it gets a lot of attention, although the ultra patriotic stars and stripes American eagle paint job also turns a few heads. Not the hike to ride if you live in Syria.


----------



## MarkF (10 Nov 2019)

Well I made an offer for the Silverwing and the owner replied with a counter offer, I think a deal could easily be made so I've gone to ground for a bit to worry him.....and I've started to think about a Crf250L or Klx250, not much difference.


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Nov 2019)

MarkF said:


> Well I made an offer for the Silverwing and the owner replied with a counter offer, I think a deal could easily be made so I've gone to ground for a bit to worry him.....and I've started to think about a Crf250L or Klx250, not much difference.
> 
> View attachment 492393
> 
> ...


klx250 by a country mile


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Nov 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> klx250 by a country mile


Absolutely any day. I gave up motorcycling about five years ago, but a quarter litre trailie is the one thing that could tempt me back.


----------



## Smudge (10 Nov 2019)

MarkF said:


> Well I made an offer for the Silverwing and the owner replied with a counter offer, I think a deal could easily be made so I've gone to ground for a bit to worry him.....and I've started to think about a Crf250L or Klx250, not much difference.
> 
> View attachment 492393
> 
> ...



I had a 2017 CRF250L that i just sold earlier this year. The 2017 onwards are the one to go for as they updated it that years with a bit more power and a few little upgrades.


----------



## Smudge (10 Nov 2019)

I've test rode the KLX as well.... and i will say it has better suspension. But for me personally, the CRF fit me better and it has a bit more power. 
Rear suspension on the CRF is a bit weak, i had to take the preload to max for my 15 stone. If i had kept the bike, i probably would have upgraded the rear shock. Front Showa's are fine. Rear is probably ok for someone lighter.


----------



## Drago (10 Nov 2019)

Small traillie like that would be perfect for me. Bit of green laning, head home via the pub.

I also have a strange urge for a quad, a proper 4x4 agricultural one. I have no use for one, no idea what I'd use it for, but I'd still like one.


----------



## Smudge (10 Nov 2019)

The CRF is dirt cheap to run, 75+ mpg, 6,000 mile service intervals and valve check is double that mileage. Because they aren't an enduro that have service intervals in hours, the engines are as reliable as an anvil.
They are also really nice to ride on the road, something that proper dirt bike enduros certainly aren't.


----------



## MarkF (10 Nov 2019)

I no longer have time for motorcycling, my weekends are taken up with the pub & cycling, similarly, summer evenings. My next machine, just like the Van Van will be a commuter only, from normal life across the wacko badlands of Bradford to the hospital. A trailie would suit me better, can see more, kick myself upright, smack mirrors off easier, I used to own a KLR250 in the '90's and loved it and the extra power will be good after the Suzuki, filtering will be a breeze. The Silverwing will give me weather protection though, a comfier seat and luggage space for.......beer. Still seems like I am giving up a little bit on life though if I go for it.

I would love this as holiday on a 250 trailie. 
https://www.transeurotrail.org/


----------



## woodbutcher (10 Nov 2019)

Go for that holiday Mark F. the route takes you "past my door" so to speak ! Mind you if you manage the Pyrenees and circumnavigate Spain in one trip l would salute you dear Sir !!


----------



## pawl (10 Nov 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Mention of the CBT above made me think about when I took my test in 1971 at Barnet test centre.
> I understand the test process now is drawn out and quite stringent. Back then the examiner stood by the roadside and asked me to keep going around the block until told to stop, this involved him jumping out from behind a parked car which counted as an emergency stop. Then three questions, needless to say I passed.


----------



## pawl (10 Nov 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Mention of the CBT above made me think about when I took my test in 1971 at Barnet test centre.
> I understand the test process now is drawn out and quite stringent. Back then the examiner stood by the roadside and asked me to keep going around the block until told to stop, this involved him jumping out from behind a parked car which counted as an emergency stop. Then three questions, needless to say I passed.




Sounds exactly the same as the test I took in1961.No restriction on cc back then.Took mine on a 350 cc Matchless


----------



## Smudge (10 Nov 2019)

The motorcycle test is an expensive, lengthy, multi part process now. I doubt i could be bothered with it if i had my time again.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Nov 2019)

Smudge said:


> The motorcycle test is an expensive, lengthy, multi part process now. I doubt i could be bothered with it if i had my time again.


Same here. I took the simple "Round the block" test back in the day. I have to confess I failed the first one (The only I ever failed including several pro qualification tests I had to take). That first one was a disaster, it was P'ing down when I arrived at Loughton DTC and when I came out with the examiner the bloody CB175 wouldn't start! They had no rubber covering over the plug caps and it was shorting out (Replaced with aftermarket ones later that day). Anyway I had to bump start the bike all through the test as the examiner insisted on me switching it off every time I stopped for him to issue the next directions. The last time I had to do that, by now knackered and thoroughly hacked off I got up to bump start speed, leapt on, swung my right leg over the seat, caught my foot on the top box and rolled gracefully to the floor. He was not impressed.

The offending top box went in the bin when I got home and I've never fitted one since.


----------



## StuAff (10 Nov 2019)

As someone who has indeed found it lengthy and expensive (and I'm not done yet)…have to say, I'm glad it's fairly taxing. Though a bit of slack on Mod 1 would be nice..... Given all the cagers out there with bugger all between the ears, bikers need to keep higher standards!


----------



## MarkF (10 Nov 2019)

Smudge said:


> The motorcycle test is an expensive, lengthy, multi part process now. I doubt i could be bothered with it if i had my time again.



Me neither, I was so lucky having viable transportation in 45-50mph mopeds, what a great time to be 16! Neither of my sons has any interest in m/bikes and I don't blame them despite them always being around the house, it's crazy, the cost and the hoops they'd have to jump through to get a license, just to do a very simple thing.


----------



## Smudge (10 Nov 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Same here. I took the simple "Round the block" test back in the day. I have to confess I failed the first one (The only I ever failed including several pro qualification tests I had to take). That first one was a disaster, it was P'ing down when I arrived at Loughton DTC and when I came out with the examiner the bloody CB175 wouldn't start! They had no rubber covering over the plug caps and it was shorting out (Replaced with aftermarket ones later that day). Anyway I had to bump start the bike all through the test as the examiner insisted on me switching it off every time I stopped for him to issue the next directions. The last time I had to do that, by now knackered and thoroughly hacked off I got up to bump start speed, leapt on, swung my right leg over the seat, caught my foot on the top box and rolled gracefully to the floor. He was not impressed.
> 
> The offending top box went in the bin when I got home and I've never fitted one since.



It was pretty hard to fail in those days. I forgot the route i was given and had to ride around searching for the examiner. When i finally saw him on the pavement waving his arms to flag me down, i pulled up to the curb next to him, whereby he gave me a bollocking for getting lost but said we'll call that the emergency stop. Back to the test center and was given a pass.
As for topboxes, they serve a purpose, i only use them when touring or going to a rally when i'm carrying camping gear..... but they make a bike look sh!t.


----------



## graham bowers (10 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Small traillie like that would be perfect for me. Bit of green laning, head home via the pub.
> 
> I also have a strange urge for a quad, a proper 4x4 agricultural one. I have no use for one, no idea what I'd use it for, but I'd still like one.


I operate a Honda Fourtrax 420 at one of my volunteering groups, a 4x4 Agricultural quad. It's perfect for hoiking logs out of the woods with a trailer in first gear, but pretty horrible for blatting along farm tracks higher up the 'box. The axle width is narrower than a Landrover, so you end up with one wheel on the middle green bit of the track. A 250 trailie is much sweeter.


----------



## Cavalol (11 Nov 2019)

MarkF said:


> I nearly bought a Pan European today, silly really as I only do a 15 mile round commute.................talk about overkill! No way could I filter through Bradford on that (unless it was a white one........), + with the wacky racers, it's just not nimble enough to avoid the regular "near misses".
> 
> But I am looking for a belt/shaft drive commuter "something" as I no longer have the free time to do any other motorcycling, seen a Honda Silverwing today, looks c.o.m.f.y and b.i.g. I've had 2 maxi-a scooters before, a Majesty 250 and a Burgman 400 and they were great fun. Any input on the Silverwing?



I can recommend a Kawasaki GT550.


Said the bloke selling a Kawasaki GT550.


----------



## Cavalol (11 Nov 2019)

Today I bought this. It was quite a bit worse than originally thought, but was also cheaper. Can't see it staying long, but tempted to try and get it to run.


----------



## Drago (11 Nov 2019)

NSR125. Not may of them about even back in the day. The cooking NS125 was the common one.


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Nov 2019)

Smudge said:


> The motorcycle test is an expensive, lengthy, multi part process now. I doubt i could be bothered with it if i had my time again.



Although I rode a motorcycle as a youth, I never took a test, just rode on L Plates.

I took, and passed, my Motorcycle test, age 65 years. Rather interesting, riding around with instructor and a posse of 17 year olds!


----------



## MarkF (11 Nov 2019)

Cavalol said:


> I can recommend a Kawasaki GT550.
> 
> 
> Said the bloke selling a Kawasaki GT550.



I owned one maybe 15 years ago as a commuter, probably the ugliest bike I've ever owned and by some distance too. Super reliable and comfy though.

I viewed a 2002 ZX6R today and a MT-03 660 single, I've totally lost the plot and trying not to make a stupid decision.


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Nov 2019)

Get yersel' an MZ.

Ideal commuter, and you can even get 12 volt electricity.

https://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C1170033


----------



## Oldfentiger (11 Nov 2019)

MarkF said:


> I owned one maybe 15 years ago as a commuter, probably the ugliest bike I've ever owned and by some distance too. Super reliable and comfy though.
> 
> I viewed a 2002 ZX6R today and a MT-03 660 single, I've totally lost the plot and trying not to make a stupid decision.


I was 28 when I passed my test (1980), and the first big bike I owned was a GT750.
Felt like a rocket ship. Had a tendency to weave at speed though.
Next was a GPz900R. What a bike that was.


----------



## Cavalol (12 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> NSR125. Not may of them about even back in the day. The cooking NS125 was the common one.



My mate bought one new many years back and let me have a spin on it. It lasted about 0.3 seconds in each gear before you had to change up again, but was amusing to ride.


----------



## Drago (12 Nov 2019)

I had a GT550 after my Gixxer, a deliberate move to try and slow me down, Even so, it's still a 5 seconds to 60 machine, so no slouch in the grand scheme. Incredibly comfy, very reliable if you kept the oils fresh, and little touches such as the digital fuel gauge were welcome conveniences and rare at the time. The 750 was much the same, but only 1 mph faster for a lot more insurance.

A few years ago I had the chance to buy a mint GPz900R for about 1500 quid, but passed it up. Wish I hadn't now


----------



## keithmac (12 Nov 2019)

MarkF said:


> I owned one maybe 15 years ago as a commuter, probably the ugliest bike I've ever owned and by some distance too. Super reliable and comfy though.
> 
> I viewed a 2002 ZX6R today and a MT-03 660 single, I've totally lost the plot and trying not to make a stupid decision.



I serviced an MT-03 on Saturday, easy to work on but a bit bland to ride?.


----------



## MarkF (12 Nov 2019)

keithmac said:


> I serviced an MT-03 on Saturday, easy to work on but a bit bland to ride?.


 I am currently commuting on a Van Van so expect an MT-03 would feel like one of those 2 wheeled rockets that make speed records on salt plains.


----------



## keithmac (12 Nov 2019)

MT-09 are a nice bike (very Triumph-esk), a ball ache to do valve clearances on though so you can't have your cake and eat it I suppose..

Triumph Street Triples are nice as well, good handling bike and sound lovely.


----------



## Oldfentiger (12 Nov 2019)

I’ve been straining the memory cells and here’s the result. Bikes owned by me & the missus.....

Yamaha RD125LC
Honda CM125 twin cruiser thingy
Kawasaki GT750
Kawasaki GPz900R 
Yamaha RD350LC
Suzuki Bandit 600
Honda VFR400
Honda VF750
BMW 650CS Scarver
BMW R800
BMW R1100S
Kawasaki ZZR1100
Ducati Monster 900
Ducati 900SS
Ducati Monster 800
Ducati Monster 696
Aprilia Mille
Honda VFR 800 Anniversary 
Triumph Daytona T595
Yamaha TTR250
Honda XLR200
Ducati 996 Bip
BSA B40 trials
Yamaha TY175
Ossa MAR 350
SWM 350

My favourite was the Ducati 900SS
Mrs OFT favourite was Ducati Monster 900

Edit: Forgot the AJS 500 scrambler I bought for a fiver at age 13, and the Honda C90 used as a commuter during my apprenticeship.


----------



## MarkF (15 Nov 2019)

Put in an Ebay offer for a Burgman 400 then decided to buy the Silverwing only to find that it was sold............worrying the buyer then didn't work...........lost all interest for the moment, I'll use the Van Van through to April and then treat myself to a Sportster which is what I wanted all along. I think.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Nov 2019)

keithmac said:


> MT-09 are a nice bike (very Triumph-esk), a ball ache to do valve clearances on though so you can't have your cake and eat it I suppose..
> 
> Triumph Street Triples are nice as well, good handling bike and sound lovely.


Looking forward to doing mine, serious pain in the hydraulics..

If I don't chop it in for a GS before then 😂


----------



## Smudge (15 Nov 2019)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Looking forward to doing mine, serious pain in the hydraulics..
> 
> If I don't chop it in for a GS before then 😂



At least the CP3 engine has long intervals for the valve clearance check at 24K miles.


----------



## Gunk (15 Nov 2019)

My current bike.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (15 Nov 2019)

Smudge said:


> At least the CP3 engine has long intervals for the valve clearance check at 24K miles.


Yep, mines appproaching 16k so still a good couple years 😂😂


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Nov 2019)

View: https://livestream.com/MacauGrandPrix/MacauGP2019-Global


----------



## keithmac (16 Nov 2019)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Yep, mines appproaching 16k so still a good couple years 😂😂



Every one I've been in needed shimming (cams out to do). Worth giving the throttle bodies a good clean too, you can put the bike into Diagnostic mode via the clocks and fully open the butterflies to get in fot cleaning.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Nov 2019)

keithmac said:


> Every one I've been in needed shimming (cams out to do). Worth giving the throttle bodies a good clean too, you can put the bike into Diagnostic mode via the clocks and fully open the butterflies to get in fot cleaning.


Sod that, I'll get a man in


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2019)

Gunk said:


> My current bike.
> 
> 
> View attachment 493012



Blimey, the original widowmaker! Looks nice and smart and not messed with - rare in that condition now.


----------



## Gunk (16 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Blimey, the original widowmaker! Looks nice and smart and not messed with - rare in that condition now.



Thanks, it is completely original and unrestored, I’m a bit of a Blade fanatic I’ve owned a few, this was my last one.


----------



## Drago (16 Nov 2019)

I was out riding with a mate of mine in the summer when he dropped his 929 at low speed. It's now a 929 streetfarter.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2019)

We had a bit of a 'Dad/Daughter' early afternoon, as she wanted a trip out of the house, & she wanted food
I had a plan....👼

After a trip through Aberford, to take some photographs in the Parlington Estate, & up at Stutton, we came back down the 'Tadcaster TurnPike' (A162) to Sherburn-in-Elmet
I'd offered her the choice of heading to _Birkin Cafe_ for cake, fish & chips in Sherburn itself
Or, burger, at https://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/
(if you open the link, you'll see what it looks like, on a nice summers day (or a Bank Holiday Monday)

She chose the Burger
Surprisingly busy!!!
I've been on days like today weather wise (cold, but dry) & seen maybe 2 bikes, but there was a decent gathering
Obviously nothing like a summer weekend

Mindst you, in a wet March (2016), you find out that they're all 'fair-weather bikers'!!










Sadly, the Honda CBX, that was inside, has gone, & has been replaced with a (1970?) Suzuki GT500








Burgers eaten, we head outside, & I'm confronted with this lovely (2016) Royal Enfield
This model; https://www.royalenfield-uk.co.uk/new-bikes/bike/Royal-Enfield-Classic-500-EFI












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3239770


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2019)

We used to go to Sheffield Arena to watch the English round of the World Indoors Trials Championship


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sadly, the Honda CBX, that was inside, has gone, & has been replaced with a (1970?) Suzuki GT500




The CBX, that was inside
March 2018


----------



## keithmac (20 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We had a bit of a 'Dad/Daughter' early afternoon, as she wanted a trip out of the house, & she wanted food
> I had a plan....👼
> 
> After a trip through Aberford, to take some photographs in the Parlington Estate, & up at Stutton, we came back down the 'Tadcaster TurnPike' (A162) to Sherburn-in-Elmet
> ...



We were Royal Enfield dealers for a fair few years, love the UCE EFI 500's, great bikes!. 

Everyone who bought one said it was a completely different day out riding, enjoying the scenery rather than flat out!.

I believe their EFI is the only one that works correctly at very high altitudes without any adjustment, they were quite proud of that!.


----------



## Landsurfer (20 Nov 2019)

My daily ride,







RE Himalayan 400 .... I've got a company car ( Ford Transit Custom 9 Seater ) but use the bike as much as possible all year round ... and the company picks up the fuel bill as it's a lot less than using the Transit ....


----------



## MarkF (20 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We had a bit of a 'Dad/Daughter' early afternoon, as she wanted a trip out of the house, & she wanted food
> I had a plan....👼
> 
> After a trip through Aberford, to take some photographs in the Parlington Estate, & up at Stutton, we came back down the 'Tadcaster TurnPike' (A162) to Sherburn-in-Elmet
> ...



Is this place related to Eddies Moto at Shipley? He had a same CBX in a short while ago, now replaced in prime window position, by a mint (£18k) 70's Z900. It's a Royal Enfield franchise too, I like the Himalayan's, they make mega sized BMW £££'s GS's look silly. I particularly like the Interceptors which have the "right" lines and dimensions that the "new" Triumphs, surprisngly, never managed to achieve.


----------



## keithmac (20 Nov 2019)

A custom brought his new Interceptor round for us to have a look at, lovely bike and looked very well finished.

Shame RE shxt on Watsonian Squire after 30+ years of been UK importer or we probably would still be selling them.


----------



## Gunk (20 Nov 2019)

You can tell RE poached lots of Hinckley design engineers, the Interceptor has a bit of 1970’s Norton/Triumph about it. Great looking bike and mega value for money.


----------



## Landsurfer (21 Nov 2019)

Gunk said:


> You can tell RE poached lots of Hinckley design engineers, the Interceptor has a bit of 1970’s Norton/Triumph about it. Great looking bike and mega value for money.


RE's global design centre is in Coventry ... India is great at making quality stuff but they leave the design to Coventry.


----------



## Drago (21 Nov 2019)

Indeed, the Indian stuff is pretty well made and finished, intended as it is to survive decades of use on largely rough roads while being serviced every 4th year by Frank Spencer.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2019)

MarkF said:


> Is this place related to Eddies Moto at Shipley? He had a same CBX in a short while ago, now replaced in prime window position, by a mint (£18k) 70's Z900. It's a Royal Enfield franchise too, I like the Himalayan's, they make mega sized BMW £££'s GS's look silly. I particularly like the Interceptors which have the "right" lines and dimensions that the "new" Triumphs, surprisngly, never managed to achieve.



No idea, on the relationship


My nearest Royal Enfield dealer is;
P&D Autos
Newton Hill
https://www.royalenfield-uk.co.uk/dealer/p-d-motorcycles-51


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Nov 2019)

keithmac said:


> MT-09 are a nice bike (very Triumph-esk), a ball ache to do valve clearances on though so you can't have your cake and eat it I suppose..
> 
> Triumph Street Triples are nice as well, good handling bike and sound lovely.



Fabulous little bikes


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Nov 2019)

Gunk said:


> Thanks, it is completely original and unrestored, I’m a bit of a Blade fanatic I’ve owned a few, this was my last one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 493132



I had one exactly the same, sold it in2010 for £2700, nice bike but i had a zx 12r so it felt a bit wheezy... I know  they were mustard when new


----------



## Cavalol (26 Nov 2019)

A few more have come and gone recently, nothing special mostly the odd Chinese scooter, an (imported) CM125 and a Piaggio 49cc 2T scooter with a fantastic sounding power pipe. This is currently in my garage though...







Wasn't running, quite a bizarre story from the previous owner as to the reason why. Bloody nice bloke though. Anyhow, getting it into my van was less difficult than we thought, I have scaffold planks for ramps and a small 2 tonne winch, which helped enormously. Less helpful was the winch 'doing a cheap Chinese thing' and wrapping the cable round itself, which meant getting the bike back out a bit erm, 'entertaining' though we did it. It's one incredibly heavy pig of a bike to move, to the point of being stupid, really. Not sure if this model has reverse gear, will have a look one day this week. The exhausts are silly cut down things, bike sounds ridiculous, imho. No MOT and back brake doesn't seem to work, might have a look at it this week.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Nov 2019)

It's a Honda won't be much wrong


----------



## Drago (26 Nov 2019)

meta lon said:


> I had one exactly the same, sold it in2010 for £2700, nice bike but i had a zx 12r so it felt a bit wheezy... I know  they were mustard when new


The full horse unrestricted ZX12 was monstrous, faster than a ZZR1400.


----------



## keithmac (26 Nov 2019)

Cavalol said:


> A few more have come and gone recently, nothing special mostly the odd Chinese scooter, an (imported) CM125 and a Piaggio 49cc 2T scooter with a fantastic sounding power pipe. This is currently in my garage though...
> 
> View attachment 494380
> 
> ...



Worth replacing the timing belts as they probably have never been done, not a bad job to do really.


----------



## Smokin Joe (26 Nov 2019)

Cavalol said:


> A few more have come and gone recently, nothing special mostly the odd Chinese scooter, an (imported) CM125 and a Piaggio 49cc 2T scooter with a fantastic sounding power pipe. This is currently in my garage though...
> 
> View attachment 494380
> 
> ...


That is just soo diferent from the original Gold Wing -


----------



## Gunk (26 Nov 2019)

I love those, never ridden one but really have an itch I’d like to scratch.


----------



## Levo-Lon (26 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> The full horse unrestricted ZX12 was monstrous, faster than a ZZR1400.



Yes the A1, breathtaking power, i loved the power rush


----------



## Cavalol (27 Nov 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> That is just soo diferent from the original Gold Wing -




Oddly enough, the only other Goldwing I owned was a GL1000. It'd been made into a low rider and was fun to ride. CJX21V, IIRC.


----------



## Smudge (27 Nov 2019)

Goldwings have never appealed to me, i've never even rode one.
But i did once test ride the Honda F6C Valkyrie cruiser, that had the same flat 6 motor. Massive great thing that is mad as a box of frogs, but that engine is sublime in how smooth it is.


----------



## MarkF (27 Nov 2019)

Cavalol said:


> A few more have come and gone recently, nothing special mostly the odd Chinese scooter, an (imported) CM125 and a Piaggio 49cc 2T scooter with a fantastic sounding power pipe. This is currently in my garage though...
> 
> View attachment 494380
> 
> ...



I like those early versions, very USA! Still can't get a small (250-400) trailie out of my mind but they really hold their values compared to larger bikes. I saw an Enfield Bullet trail in Shipley this morning and fell in love.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Nov 2019)

Worked evenings and weekends for 2 years to save up and got a Honda CB200 [the green one, obviously!] in 1976. Went everywhere on it for a year until an artic swung out on a dual carriageway in Leeds and the trailer wheels ran over it. Fortunately I went into the central reservation [no barriers in those days] which saved me- the bike was bent like a banana. There was a police car a few cars behind me who called in support to get the HGV who hadn't stopped. Took a year to get the insurance money by which time I'd got used to the bus.
Some cuts and bruises and a hardline crack in my right tibia but got away with it.


----------



## Archie_tect (27 Nov 2019)

I would like one of these one day... if he ever makes more than 2!

https://www.yankodesign.com/2019/11...6xdKcda3GgRsgs8ojo-wcpc8aiM2s_1ITArPPIysfcgx8


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Nov 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> That is just soo diferent from the original Gold Wing -
> 
> View attachment 494396





Stunning looking wing, the only one id ride.
It has the same wow look at me as the Suzuki GT750 kettle from the same era.
Or the H2 and the Z1 and z13... As a kid i was smitten, i panic bought my Puch Maxi as soon as i could at 16


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2019)

meta lon said:


> Stunning looking wing, the only one id ride.
> It has the same wow look at me as the Suzuki GT750 kettle from the same era.
> Or the H2 and the Z1 and z13... As a kid i was smitten, i panic bought my Puch Maxi as soon as i could at 16


I quite like some of the 'Café Race' Wings that have been done over the years,


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> I would like one of these one day... if he ever makes more than 2!
> 
> https://www.yankodesign.com/2019/11...6xdKcda3GgRsgs8ojo-wcpc8aiM2s_1ITArPPIysfcgx8


How about one of Randy Grubb's Decopods, look like something @loopybike could build.


View: https://youtu.be/OuvdjiL_G5o


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2019)

The original Wing was fast for it's time, comfy, stylish, all day reliable...I'd love one. I wouldnt want a dresser, a naked one would be just fine.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> The original Wing was fast for it's time, comfy, stylish, all day reliable...I'd love one. I wouldnt want a dresser, a naked one would be just fine.


Is my memory correct in thinking that the fuel tank is behind the side panels, and the dummy tank housed some of the electrics?


----------



## Cavalol (27 Nov 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Is my memory correct in thinking that the fuel tank is behind the side panels, and the dummy tank housed some of the electrics?



Yep, tank was a dummy, real fuel tank under the seat, iirc.


Missed out on a GSX 600F today, problems with the van (broken window) so couldn't get there in time.


----------



## loopybike (27 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> How about one of Randy Grubb's Decopods, look like something @loopybike could build.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/OuvdjiL_G5o



NA, I don't copy other people's stuff lol
Now if you want something original, I have LOTS of ideas.........


----------



## raleighnut (27 Nov 2019)

loopybike said:


> NA, I don't copy other people's stuff lol
> Now if you want something original, I have LOTS of ideas.........


I wasn't suggesting you copy his work, maybe I should have posted "Could have built"


----------



## loopybike (27 Nov 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I wasn't suggesting you copy his work, maybe I should have posted "Could have built"


When I built the sidecar I was more than a little inspired by randy. He's a quality innovator. I'd love to go for a beer with him!


----------



## Landsurfer (27 Nov 2019)

From the sublime ... to the ................................


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Is my memory correct in thinking that the fuel tank is behind the side panels, and the dummy tank housed some of the electrics?


Your memory, Sir, is admirable. Years later Yamaha went much the same way with the Genesis concept, dropping the tank down low behind the engine, although the filler still extended up to the normal position.


----------



## Gunk (27 Nov 2019)

Drago said:


> Your memory, Sir, is admirable. Years later Yamaha went much the same way with the Genesis concept, dropping the tank down low behind the engine, although the filler still extended up to the normal position.



Yamaha also did it with the V Max, BMW also did an under seat tank with their F800 range of bikes, the thinking was to keep the weight lower down in the frame, although strangely the F800ST felt very top heavy.


----------



## Cavalol (2 Dec 2019)

Well, the clear out is going well:






Couldn't say no to that. One owner from new, still tested but can't tax it until new V5 arrives. The kick start lever was slipping so spent 2
0 minutes in the cold this morning hack sawing it off. Going to order a new one this week.


----------



## Drago (2 Dec 2019)

That doesnt generate enough power to start my V-Max engine.


----------



## Oldfentiger (2 Dec 2019)

Drago said:


> That doesnt generate enough power to start my V-Max engine.


Apologies for going off on a tangent, but I stumbled across an amazing fact a couple of days ago.
The supercharger atop a nitro burning top fuel engine absorbs 600bhp at full chat.
That branch of motorsport is full of incredible numbers.


----------



## MarkF (3 Dec 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Well, the clear out is going well:
> 
> View attachment 495197
> 
> ...



I just love Vespas, not all scooters, Vespas, l don't like anything about the associated scene, fashion, music, icons, l just like Vespas.

I would smash the screen & box into a 1000 pieces and it'd start to look good. OK it's red, but could be pink...


----------



## Levo-Lon (4 Dec 2019)

raleighnut said:


> I quite like some of the 'Café Race' Wings that have been done over the years,
> 
> 
> View attachment 494481





Imagine the turning circle 

You'd need the fe kin north circular to do a u turn


----------



## StuAff (8 Dec 2019)

meta lon said:


> Imagine the turning circle
> 
> You'd need the fe kin north circular to do a u turn


I wouldn't be so sure about that. Had yet another fail on the A2 Mod 1 on Thursday, instructor showed me this on his phone. Granted, this is a Harley not a 'Wing but this guy would manage just fine.....

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9MVY8swO5M


----------



## Gunk (8 Dec 2019)

Sorry to hear that, keep persevering, it’s well worth the effort


----------



## StuAff (8 Dec 2019)

Gunk said:


> Sorry to hear that, keep persevering, it’s well worth the effort


As expensive as these fails are- I need an instructor to get to the test centre- I'm not beaten yet.


----------



## kingrollo (20 Dec 2019)

Im thinking about getting a scooter - it looks so much fun. The only thing is I am quite a nervous cyclist - wonder if I would just be a nervous wreck riding the thing !


----------



## Electric_Andy (20 Dec 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Im thinking about getting a scooter - it looks so much fun. The only thing is I am quite a nervous cyclist - wonder if I would just be a nervous wreck riding the thing !


You'll be fine. IME you have more road presence on a 125 scooter than on a bicycle. Just don't ride in the gutter and keep your wits about you. It can be really fun


----------



## Smudge (20 Dec 2019)

On a bicycle you're constantly being overtaken by cars, with the inevitable occasional close passes. Being on a motorcycle or scooter obviously much, much less so.
I feel far safer on my motorcycles than i ever do on a push bike.


----------



## Gunk (20 Dec 2019)

Speak to your local motorcycle training school borrow one of their bikes and do your CBT. You’ll know by the end of the day if it’s for you.

motorcycles have been a lifelong obsession and passion for me, however they’re not for everyone, I’ve known people even pass their test and after 6 months decided to call it a day.


----------



## Cavalol (22 Dec 2019)

To be honest, the slower the bike, the more vulnerable you are. On a 49cc scooter/moped, you're generally flat out at +/-30mph, so if someone pulls out on you or into your lane, you can't power past them. That's not to worry anyone (despite what it might seem) as it very rarely happens, but a 100 or 125 is ideal for most commutes.

The electric moped I have for example is perfect for 30 zones and going into town etc, but having tried it in a 50mph zone it wasn't pleasant, as you're very aware of holding people up so you tend to ride close the gutter. This leads to people thinking they can overtake when there's a car coming the other way (single carriage roads) so you can just cause yourself more agro. The big trick (imho) with motorbikes and scooters is the same as cycling: confidence. If you give yourself a presence on the roads (without being cocky or dangerous) you generally find you get a bit more respect back, imho anyhow.

In other news, finally got the BMW on the road (taxed and insured) so went for a short maiden flight. It's really nice to ride, but whoever designed the indicators (separate switch on each handlebar, and a separate cancelling switch) needs to have a strong word with themselves, as it's a terrible, hopeless design. Probably fine if you only ever ride BMS, but incredibly annoying if you don't.

The Cagiva 125 went and was immediately replaced by a 1998 Yamaha SR125. Passed my test one of these in 1983, so a nice little trip down memory lane. That's on SORN at the moment, still waiting for DVLA to sort the log book out for the Vespa, as I want that on the road next, can't wait to get out on it.

The Lambretta has been playing up again (who'd have thought it, hey?!) but I had a power (loosest sense of the word) pipe fitted which makes it sound much better.


----------



## Gunk (22 Dec 2019)

You’re right about the indicator switches, even after 3 years F800ST ownership I never got used to them, the design is just counter intuitive and clumsy. BMW have now gone back to a regular single indicator switch.


----------



## StuAff (22 Dec 2019)

kingrollo said:


> Im thinking about getting a scooter - it looks so much fun. The only thing is I am quite a nervous cyclist - wonder if I would just be a nervous wreck riding the thing !


Oh, they're fun. Don't bother with 50cc, except as baby steps. Limited to 28 mph, so that rules out using a lot of roads (safely, legally, or both). A 125 will be OK on A roads, if/when you get a full licence motorways are doable, provided you're careful and don't mind sitting in the inside lane for the most part. Did Wembley and back on the PCX a fortnight ago- took over two hours each way, but that was down to congestion and diversions rather than the bike not doing much more than 60!


----------



## Johnsop99 (25 Dec 2019)

After 8 years layoff look what Santa brought me!


----------



## Gunk (25 Dec 2019)

Nice, you can’t beat a VFR. I had a 750 years ago, great bike 👍


----------



## cyberknight (25 Dec 2019)

StuAff said:


> I wouldn't be so sure about that. Had yet another fail on the A2 Mod 1 on Thursday, instructor showed me this on his phone. Granted, this is a Harley not a 'Wing but this guy would manage just fine.....
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9MVY8swO5M



hear the bike scraping on the corners, ok if you aint paying to fix it


----------



## figbat (25 Dec 2019)

Passed my tests in 2000, had a XJ600 for a year then a YZF600R Thundercat for 17 years. Last year I finally chopped it in for a KTM 990SMT. I don’t get out as much as I’d like to but when I do it is often for a weekend away somewhere with mates.


----------



## Smudge (25 Dec 2019)

cyberknight said:


> hear the bike scraping on the corners, ok if you aint paying to fix it



Its just the footboards touching down, no big deal. You get used to metal touching the tarmac riding a cruiser.


----------



## DSK (26 Dec 2019)

I'm going to enjoy flicking through this thread as I have 14 pages to catch up on.

I started out on a 2000 Kawasaki ZX6R J1. It was awesome and I kept for it for 9 years. I now have a 2007 Suzuki GSXR-1000. 7,000 miles, FSH, Yoshimura exhausts, R&G radiator guard and a Powerbronze hugger. Amazingly comfortable, easy to ride, very flexible engine, drives smooth and clean from 1,800rpm so can be ridden like a twist-n-go.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (26 Dec 2019)

A fine machine indeed


----------



## Electric_Andy (11 Feb 2020)

Advice please.

I'm selling my SV650 becasue it's too uncomfortable for me (hurts my wrists and back after 10 minutes).

I'm looking for something with an upright riding position, as light as possible (need to wheel it around sometimes) but needs to be fast enough to out drag cars at the lights when I filter to the front.

Currently thinking:
Mash 400 (love the look, but worried about parts availability, and 29bhp)
Royal Enfield Bullet 500 (only 26bhp?)
The KTM Duke 690 is too high for me, and they seem pricey.
Other supermotos are again a bit high and too pricey.

Any other suggestions? Would mostly be used for dry (4 mile) commutes and sunny sundays. Don't suggest a bicycle, it's not feasible for a number of reasons I won't go into


----------



## Smudge (11 Feb 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> Advice please.
> 
> I'm selling my SV650 becasue it's too uncomfortable for me (hurts my wrists and back after 10 minutes).
> 
> ...



Yamaha MT07 or the XSR700 version. Comfy, about the same power as your SV, good mpg and bulletproof reliability. Easy cheap servicing with valve check only every 24K miles. Pretty light at 180kg.


----------



## Smudge (11 Feb 2020)

Also, Honda CB500X and Kawasaki Versys 650.


----------



## Hacienda71 (11 Feb 2020)

I had a few scooters back in the late eighties:

1974 Vespa 50N
1979 Vespa 50 Special 
1978 Vespa V90 
1966 Vespa 125 Super
1972 Vespa 150 Super
1971 Lambretta Lui Vega
1964 Lambretta Li150 Series 2

Aged 16 I could strip an engine to it's individual parts and reassemble it. Suspect I could still do it now. Sold them all for peanuts before they became ridiculously priced.


----------



## Oldfentiger (11 Feb 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> Advice please.
> 
> I'm selling my SV650 becasue it's too uncomfortable for me (hurts my wrists and back after 10 minutes).
> 
> ...


Perfect excuse to buy a Ducati Monster. Whichever one suits your budget, they’re all a hoot to ride.


----------



## Electric_Andy (11 Feb 2020)

Oldfentiger said:


> Perfect excuse to buy a Ducati Monster. Whichever one suits your budget, they’re all a hoot to ride.


I hadn't considered that. My budget is 2.5k really and I've not seen any in my area for that. They do look nice, but they also remind me of a Bandit a bit! The sensible answers are sounding good, if a bit pricey, but I suppose you get what you pay for. I just thought about the Mash and the RE Bullet becasue I like the look and the idea of a sedate 30hp. I'd definetely need to test ride one first, in case they're too slow.


----------



## Biff600 (11 Feb 2020)

My 1st bike after passing the test, Suzuki GSXR600, 




I got bored with the 600 after a few months so bought an Aprilia RSV1000 in Nori Haga colours





The Aprilia was ok, but I needed something a bit more comfortable for my regular trips to Portsmouth, so bought my 1st Hayabusa




Great fun (in a straight line) but wanted something a bit more sporty so traded it for a Suzuli GSXR 1000 K4




The the girlie that I had took up with wanted to ride pillion, so it was time to move the K4 along and buy my 2nd Hayabusa




Always after a change, I traded the Hayabusa for my 2nd GSXR 1000, this time the K7 model




The GSXR went last year as I didn't have the time to ride it with work and one thing and another


----------



## keithmac (11 Feb 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> Advice please.
> 
> I'm selling my SV650 becasue it's too uncomfortable for me (hurts my wrists and back after 10 minutes).
> 
> ...



The Bullet 500 (EFI) is an excellent bike, will go forever if looked after. They aren't the fastest thing in the world but definitely worth a test ride on one.


----------



## MarkF (11 Feb 2020)

I watched the Mash story with interest having seen loads of the things in Barcelona. I wouldn't buy one even though they are what l like. You are not buying into a guaranteed parts supply, especially with so many variations of (supposedly) the same motorcycle from (supposedly) the same factory......alarm bells should ring if they can't even get the right "CC" figure on the bike decals.

£2:5k l'd be tempted by a mint MT03 660cc thumper, it's the sort of slow seller that becomes a wanted bike in the future.


----------



## Electric_Andy (12 Feb 2020)

MarkF said:


> MT03


Funny, I was just looking at one of those. I don't do many long rides now, so it would seem a sensible option if I can find a good one for that money. I did test ride an MT-07 a couple years ago, and it seemed like my head was bowing down over the front wheel (maybe I've got short arms), so that might be a limiting factor, but worth a look thanks


----------



## MarkF (13 Feb 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> Funny, I was just looking at one of those. I don't do many long rides now, so it would seem a sensible option if I can find a good one for that money. I did test ride an MT-07 a couple years ago, and it seemed like my head was bowing down over the front wheel (maybe I've got short arms), so that might be a limiting factor, but worth a look thanks



I am keeping my eye out for one within reasonable distance, like a modern version of the favourite bike I've owned, the Honda Dominator 650.

I saw a CB300 for sale recently, 3k miles, mint for £2:5k, only 31hp but then only 143kg, they look fun and economical to run. They might suit the OP?

https://www.motorcyclenews.com/bike-reviews/honda/cb300r/2018/


----------



## Electric_Andy (14 Feb 2020)

Yeah that looks good. Anything like that will do, just light enough to be easier for pushing around when needed, just enough power to get away from cars at the front of the lights. I also looked at the KTM390 but not sure about reliability. I still love the Royal Enfield in army colours, but the only one I've seen is £3800 which is more than I want to spend.


----------



## Gunk (14 Feb 2020)

I found that the KTM390 had a really odd riding position it felt as if you were leaning over the handlebars.

My two favourite do everything bikes were my CBR600F and Triumph Street Triple, both quick enough to be fun but both easy to ride in heavy traffic.


----------



## Electric_Andy (14 Feb 2020)

Both bikes that have a sterling reputation. I'm trying to scale down though, I want something small and light and only just enough power for my needs. I did have an FZ6 which was perfect for me at the time, but I don't need all that power now


----------



## Gunk (14 Feb 2020)

You never “need” power but it’s nice to have


----------



## Gunk (14 Feb 2020)

How about a Guzzi V7, nice laid back old school bike


----------



## MarkF (14 Feb 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> Yeah that looks good. Anything like that will do, just light enough to be easier for pushing around when needed, just enough power to get away from cars at the front of the lights. I also looked at the KTM390 but not sure about reliability. I still love the Royal Enfield in army colours, but the only one I've seen is £3800 which is more than I want to spend.



We are liking the same bikes. I've looked at the KTM too, it's look fun, but there are just too many owner reports of the same faults for me to buy one. An RE dealer is local to me, I like the army and the new trail versions but still too heavy for the power output to be fun, even if I love their looks. Would like a W650 but prices are crazy for bikes 20 years old!

I keep an eye out for FMX650's too, a "newer" Dominator really, same super reliable engine. This is good value, bet you could ride it 5 years but 10k miles on it and still get over £2k for it..
https://www.gumtree.com/p/honda-motorbikes/honda-fmx-650-supermoto-motorbike/1362689981


----------



## DSK (17 Feb 2020)

My colleague has gone from a number of sports bikes to a Yamaha TDM 900 (vtwin - sounds the business). Its an older one he paid about £1500 for with 45,000 miles. I've ridden its and amazed at how easy it is to wheel around in a car park, the torque is nice, very comfy seat and the whole ergonomics are spot on for comfort, with the seat/bars/pegs all at point where each part of those areas are relaxed. Most other upright stuff I have tried is more similar to your SV650 but a lot of these modern uprights have high pegs which can cause usual fatigue.


----------



## Smudge (17 Feb 2020)

DSK said:


> My colleague has gone from a number of sports bikes to a Yamaha TDM 900 (vtwin - sounds the business). Its an older one he paid about £1500 for with 45,000 miles. I've ridden its and amazed at how easy it is to wheel around in a car park, the torque is nice, very comfy seat and the whole ergonomics are spot on for comfort, with the seat/bars/pegs all at point where each part of those areas are relaxed. Most other upright stuff I have tried is more similar to your SV650 but a lot of these modern uprights have high pegs which can cause usual fatigue.



They are good bikes the Yam TDM, but they're a parallel twin, not a v.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 Feb 2020)

A mate who lives opposite has just taken delivery of one of these -






2010 Ducati Sreetfighter V-twin. Sitting aboard it has a lovely riding position but it wouldn't be for me as it wheelies in every gear if you're a bit heavy handed on the throttle. The 7k price tag for a ten year old bike would put me off too although with only 15k on the clock it is in showroom condition. God knows what a rear boot would cost but I've seen narrower tyres on a tractor.


----------



## figbat (17 Feb 2020)

Smudge said:


> They are good bikes the Yam TDM, but they're a parallel twin, not a v.


I was going to say the same - although they do run 270° crank pins so are something of a parallel-vee hybrid.


----------



## Smudge (17 Feb 2020)

figbat said:


> I was going to say the same - although they do run 270° crank pins so are something of a parallel-vee hybrid.



Yes, i had the 270 degree parallel twin on my Yam Super Tenere 1200. Yamaha does have a good reputation for p twins. Although even with the 270 crank they dont quite have the feel, or the character, of v twins i've had in the past.


----------



## Drago (20 Feb 2020)

I had the old 750 Super Tenere for a short while. The lad I sold it too was a loon and had a very nasty smash in it. He lived, but spent about 6 months in Addenbrookes.


----------



## Smudge (21 Feb 2020)

Honest review of the Triumph Bonneville.... with a good dose of Aussie dry wit.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsKFsce5phw


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Feb 2020)

There's something about motorcycling to an even greater extent than with cycling - it just gets deep into the blood and you never lose the urge to get aboard another one, no matter what your age. It must be five years or so since I last owned one but I've still got all the gear, helmet, leathers, boots and gloves. I could never get rid of them, because you know, just in case...


----------



## Profpointy (21 Feb 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> There's something about motorcycling to an even greater extent than with cycling - it just gets deep into the blood and you never lose the urge to get aboard another one, no matter what your age. It must be five years or so since I last owned one but I've still got all the gear, helmet, leathers, boots and gloves. I could never get rid of them, because you know, just in case...



I returned to motorcycling after nearly a 30 year gap but found that my leathers had shrunk


----------



## figbat (22 Feb 2020)

Mine do that over the winter. Something about being stored and not used seems to affect their molecular structure.


----------



## keithmac (22 Feb 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> A mate who lives opposite has just taken delivery of one of these -
> 
> View attachment 505002
> 
> ...



You either need big pockets or know a good independent garage that are prepared to service them for you.

We were £300 cheaper than Ducati for a 10,000 mile + Belt service on a Monster 821 recently. A lady owner so maybe they were trying it on a bit?, who knows?.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Feb 2020)

View: https://youtu.be/3_kpL4f4MXI


----------



## Drago (28 Feb 2020)

Christ, visibility would be a lot better if there weren't coppers stood in the road holding up pens.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Feb 2020)

3 shifts and a weekends OT it took to film that


----------



## raleighnut (29 Feb 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> 3 shifts and a weekends OT it took to film that


Jeez, that's a lot of 'Do-Nuts'


----------



## StuAff (1 Mar 2020)

StuAff said:


> As expensive as these fails are- I need an instructor to get to the test centre- I'm not beaten yet.


…and I haz Mod 1 (A2 automatic). It really started clicking on the last couple of fails. I made a point of altering my seating position- I was sitting so I was against the backrest. Very comfy, but I couldn't shift my weight around easily, and the CoG was further back as well. End result, really awkward for me at low speed. Benefits of hindsight.. For the attempt before last (on the 14th), I did a couple of training days first (riding the bike so sporadically, it helped to get used to it again). I tried sitting forward and all of a sudden the big blue beastie (210kg, no that's not a typo) is barely harder to steer than the PCX (124kg). Did about forty practice runs on the slow Mod 1 stuff and nailed it every time. Then on the Mod 1 itself, the old favourite fail, cone on the slalom. It was suggested that I take the exhaust heat shield off, to make the bike a little narrower (an Xmax 400 is about six inches wider than an R1, and longer, so every little helps). Next time, a week later, I absolutely nail the slalom and figure of eight, go too wide on the U-turn. Carried on and did the fast exercises as practice, nailed those as well. If you're going to fail, this is the kind of fail that makes you feel good. Seriously, couldn't be depressed about that…

So, yet another attempt this past Friday. Slalom nailed again, but misjudged the speed on the figure-of-eight, came to a halt. Expletive! But I got going again, completed the figure, assumed the rest would be another practice. Examiner waves me over. 'I have to tell you a serious fault will not be recorded'. I could have kissed him  Then, the U-turn. A bit wide, ended up on the line. Another minor. But a minor is not a fail. Nearly clipped a cone on the controlled stop- nearly. Emergency stop, nailed, 51 kph. Swerve: 52 kph. And that pink bit of paper is mine. It was wet, it was windy, and I had to go to work that afternoon. But I didn't care! Mod 2 attempt will follow as soon as the school and I can get a morning slot which suits.


----------



## Gunk (1 Mar 2020)

After months of inactivity I got out this afternoon just for a short 30 miles round trip, bike was great as usual, every time I ride it, it never fails to deliver. 👌

Just managed to miss the rain!


----------



## StuAff (1 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> After months of inactivity I got out this afternoon just for a short 30 miles round trip, bike was great as usual, every time I ride it, it never fails to deliver. 👌
> 
> Just managed to miss the rain!
> 
> ...


Richa Typhoon. £45 or so from your motorcycle clothing retailer of choice. Pours scorn on rain.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Mar 2020)

StuAff said:


> …and I haz Mod 1 (A2 automatic). It really started clicking on the last couple of fails. I made a point of altering my seating position- I was sitting so I was against the backrest. Very comfy, but I couldn't shift my weight around easily, and the CoG was further back as well. End result, really awkward for me at low speed. Benefits of hindsight.. For the attempt before last (on the 14th), I did a couple of training days first (riding the bike so sporadically, it helped to get used to it again). I tried sitting forward and all of a sudden the big blue beastie (210kg, no that's not a typo) is barely harder to steer than the PCX (124kg). Did about forty practice runs on the slow Mod 1 stuff and nailed it every time. Then on the Mod 1 itself, the old favourite fail, cone on the slalom. It was suggested that I take the exhaust heat shield off, to make the bike a little narrower (an Xmax 400 is about six inches wider than an R1, and longer, so every little helps). Next time, a week later, I absolutely nail the slalom and figure of eight, go too wide on the U-turn. Carried on and did the fast exercises as practice, nailed those as well. If you're going to fail, this is the kind of fail that makes you feel good. Seriously, couldn't be depressed about that…
> 
> So, yet another attempt this past Friday. Slalom nailed again, but misjudged the speed on the figure-of-eight, came to a halt. Expletive! But I got going again, completed the figure, assumed the rest would be another practice. Examiner waves me over. 'I have to tell you a serious fault will not be recorded'. I could have kissed him  Then, the U-turn. A bit wide, ended up on the line. Another minor. But a minor is not a fail. Nearly clipped a cone on the controlled stop- nearly. Emergency stop, nailed, 51 kph. Swerve: 52 kph. And that pink bit of paper is mine. It was wet, it was windy, and I had to go to work that afternoon. But I didn't care! Mod 2 attempt will follow as soon as the school and I can get a morning slot which suits.


Holy cow!

I got my full licence on the strength of two trips round the block in each direction, an emergency stop at sub 30mph and showing I could ride beside the examiner while he set off at normal walking pace.


----------



## StuAff (1 Mar 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Holy cow!
> 
> I got my full licence on the strength of two trips round the block in each direction, an emergency stop at sub 30mph and showing I could ride beside the examiner while he set off at normal walking pace.


Small boys in the park, jumpers for goalposts, isn't it?  ....as I've posted before on here, I'm kind of glad that the bike tests are so demanding these days given that we've got to contend with all these idiots in metal boxes with an overdeveloped sense of entitlement and an underdeveloped sense of both self-preservation and the welfare of others. For example, a colleague at work. I happened to encounter her on the commute home three times the other week & each time she did something dangerous. She went clean through a red light, on the motorway she decided to ignore very large signs about two lanes being closed from 800 yards out and dived in at the last second, and in slow-moving traffic due to roadworks, decided to jump the queue by driving down a parking bay then forcing her way out. Yes, the examiners should have a bit more leeway to cut people some slack, that would have saved me a lot of money, and the CBT should (conversely) be rather harder- but it is what it is.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Mar 2020)

Driving test should be a lot harder too 😂


----------



## StuAff (2 Mar 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Driving test should be a lot harder too 😂


Hell yeah.


----------



## Drago (3 Mar 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Holy cow!
> 
> I got my full licence on the strength of two trips round the block in each direction, an emergency stop at sub 30mph and showing I could ride beside the examiner while he set off at normal walking pace.


Same here. Mate of mine actually fell off out of sight of the examiner, but got back on and finished the test and still passed.


----------



## Cavalol (14 Mar 2020)

Things have been changing weekly, indeed daily, recently. 

Can't remember where I'm up to on this thread, but the 750/4 chopper, the Scomadi and the Lifan electric scooter are still here. The Lambretta just carries on being a two wheeled Iv*co and currently has the engine in bits at a scooter shop.
The BMW 1100 has gone, ditto the Kawasaki GT550, and a little Yamaha SR125. There was briefly a Cagiva 125, too. Oh, a brief fling with a GPX750 came and went.

Now, with some more additions there are..






...which was one owner from new, covered in poor over spray but absolutely ace.

More recently, roughly in order came...






...which was reasonably cheap for one of these, though clearly won't win any concourse events. Fun to ride though.






One of a pair CBR1000, the other (for spares) should be here soon. Not ridden in anger yet, but seems far more suitable for someone big, fat and old than the Fireblade I briefly owned. The CBR is much more relaxed.

The BMW was chopped in for this. A bit of a wait while my friend got the time to bring it down here, but was well worth the patience as I absolutely love it. Needs recommissioning here and there, but (just about) runs and rides. Can't wait to get it useable, reckon it'll be amazing fun...
















Last, but not least, sold a car back to my mate who I bought it off which released some funds. Who wants money in their pockets anyhow? Collected today, relatively cheap and seems to ride ok on a very short run out. A bad cold has stopped me going any further than a hundred yards or so, hoping to be well enough to ride it 'properly' asap...











(If I've posted any of them before, then apologies)


----------



## Drago (15 Mar 2020)

Some great bikes. Not seen a DMW (Dawsons Motors wolverhapton) since I were a lad.


----------



## Gunk (15 Mar 2020)

I used to have a CBR1000F about 15 years ago, brilliant under rated bike, so nice to ride.


----------



## sheddy (15 Mar 2020)

I guess everyones seen this but if not, enjoy.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2QFxoDHU9o


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Mar 2020)

Squad goals


----------



## MarkF (20 Mar 2020)

At a glance is looks like 3 of the very same bike.


----------



## MarkF (20 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> I used to have a CBR1000F about 15 years ago, brilliant under rated bike, so nice to ride.


 I bought one in about 1998, just like in the pic. I picked it up in Lincoln, cash + my Honda Dominator. Riding home up the A1, I glanced down and found I was doing 125mph. I was so used to hanging on with aching arms at 70mph on the Dommie. Every time I glanced down license losing speeds had crept back. I think I did one trip to the Lakes and sold it on. Comfiest thing I've ever ridden. The Dominator I sold I bought back another 3 times.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Mar 2020)

MarkF said:


> At a glance is looks like 3 of the very same bike.


2/3 ain't bad. 950 Multistrada 1050 Tiger and my Tracer 900, the latter two being triples


----------



## Gunk (20 Mar 2020)

I’d take the 1050 Tiger home


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Mar 2020)

Me too


----------



## Smudge (20 Mar 2020)

I wouldn't.... I'd take the Multistrada, sell it, and buy something Japanese.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Mar 2020)

Glad I bought the Japanese bike


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> I wouldn't.... I'd take the Multistrada, sell it, and buy something Japanese.


A geisha?


----------



## MarkF (20 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’d take the 1050 Tiger home


 Which one is that?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (20 Mar 2020)

White one


----------



## Gunk (23 Mar 2020)

Managed to get an MOT done this morning as it expired today, now out enjoying almost empty roads


----------



## Smudge (23 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> Managed to an MOT done this morning as it expired today, now out enjoying almost empty roads
> 
> View attachment 509926



Lovely old classic Blade there.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> Lovely old classic Blade there.


The "Pepper pot". My favourite Blade.


----------



## Smudge (23 Mar 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> The "Pepper pot". My favourite Blade.



Many years since i rode one, but i remember they were relatively comfortable for a sports bike. Certainly more comfortable than today's instrument of torture race reps.


----------



## Smudge (25 Mar 2020)

Out for a quick blast this afternoon. Not really sposed to be leaving the house, but i need the rotten fuel gone from my bike and some fresh put in.
Not much traffic about, shed loads of bugs tho.


----------



## figbat (25 Mar 2020)

Good news for mine - the MOT runs out early next month; I was contemplating doing a SORN until I could use it again but now I get a pass until October, meaning I can tax it in June.


----------



## Gunk (27 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> Many years since i rode one, but i remember they were relatively comfortable for a sports bike. Certainly more comfortable than today's instrument of torture race reps.



That’s why I keep it, at the age of 55 I can still do some miles on it, it’s still fast enough and basic enough that I maintain it myself. I’ve tried newer bikes but they just don’t do it for me.


----------



## Smudge (27 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> That’s why I keep it, at the age of 55 I can still do some miles on it, it’s still fast enough and basic enough that I maintain it myself. I’ve tried newer bikes but they just don’t do it for me.



In the last 20 years, i've noticed bikes getting physically smaller, with short wheelbases for sharper handling. Many street bikes and sports bikes now just don't fit me at 6'1". Which is why i mostly ride adventure bikes now, these are the only bikes that are comfortable for me these days. The only others are cruisers and big cc tourers, neither of which appeal to me.


----------



## Smudge (28 Mar 2020)

Had another ride out on my XSR900 today to burn off the stale fuel. Finally got down to 2L of reserve in the tank. Went to filling station, put fresh fuel in, using a disposable glove i took with me, and added fuel stabilizer. Bike can be locked away in my shed now for however long it takes for this shyte to end.
Now i have to do the same with my CB500X. Gonna take longer with this bike, more fuel in the tank and the fecking thing will over 70mpg. 
If only i'd have bought some of those 20 ltr metal jerry cans i saw at a show i was at recently, i wouldn't have to mess about like this. Something to buy in the future i think.


----------



## figbat (28 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> Had another ride out on my XSR900 today to burn off the stale fuel.


Seriously?


----------



## Smudge (28 Mar 2020)

figbat said:


> Seriously?



Yes, gotta problem with that ?


----------



## Landsurfer (28 Mar 2020)

Went out on my RE 400 this morning for 2 hours of riding through the lanes and by ways of South Yorkshire ... didn't stop, didn't interact with anyone .... how can that possibly be a problem in the current situation ...
Put myself and others at risk by queuing for 45 minutes to get into Aldi for the weekly shop this morning, but thats ok !!!
The Police are there to uphold the Law ... not the Guidance ...
#southyorkshirestasi


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> I used to have a CBR1000F about 15 years ago, brilliant under rated bike, so nice to ride.




I had 3 of them ,superb bikes


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> Out for a quick blast this afternoon. Not really sposed to be leaving the house, but i need the rotten fuel gone from my bike and some fresh put in.
> Not much traffic about, shed loads of bugs tho.
> 
> View attachment 510430




Glad you kept to the speed limit


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Mar 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Went out on my RE 400 this morning for 2 hours of riding through the lanes and by ways of South Yorkshire ... didn't stop, didn't interact with anyone .... how can that possibly be a problem in the current situation ...
> Put myself and others at risk by queuing for 45 minutes to get into Aldi for the weekly shop this morning, but thats ok !!!
> The Police are there to uphold the Law ... not the Guidance ...
> #southyorkshirestasi




If you had a serious accident you would need ICU and take a bed , but do try not to worry about anyone else ..


----------



## Landsurfer (28 Mar 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> If you had a serious accident you would need ICU and take a bed , but do try not to worry about anyone else ..


What, having a serious accident by being knocked off my bike by a police car .... ...


----------



## Gunk (29 Mar 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> If you had a serious accident you would need ICU and take a bed , but do try not to worry about anyone else ..



FFS lighten up, we all need to do our own thing to keep sane through this, getting out on mainly empty roads and taking it easy really isn’t doing anyone any harm.


----------



## Smudge (29 Mar 2020)

Was going to go out and do a few miles today, but its pretty cold out there today with a strong north wind. I'm getting too old and knackered to put up with that these days.
It did cross my mind yesterday while out riding, if anything were to happen, how long an ambulance or breakdown could get to me. I expect it would be a lot longer wait than usual. Plus the fact hospital is not a place you want to be atm, unless you have the virus. But with hardly any traffic about, and almost all of my close calls in decades have involved other vehicles, its probably far safer than usual.
But once i've got fresh fuel in my bikes, i probably wont use them again until this situation is over. Riding motorcycles is a social thing for me and i always want to meet other people on my rideouts, usually at bike meets or wherever i park up while out. 
Its a real pisser this situation, but what can you do, just hope it doesn't last too long.


----------



## MarkF (29 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> Was going to go out and do a few miles today, but its pretty cold out there today with a strong north wind. I'm getting too old and knackered to put up with that these days.
> It did cross my mind yesterday while out riding, if anything were to happen, how long an ambulance or breakdown could get to me. I expect it would be a lot longer wait than usual. Plus the fact hospital is not a place you want to be atm, unless you have the virus. But with hardly any traffic about, and almost all of my close calls in decades have involved other vehicles, its probably far safer than usual.
> But once i've got fresh fuel in my bikes, i probably wont use them again until this situation is over. Riding motorcycles is a social thing for me and i always want to meet other people on my rideouts, usually at bike meets or wherever i park up while out.
> Its a real pisser this situation, but what can you do, just hope it doesn't last too long.



It'd be the opposite right now, the ambulance bods would be fighting over the job. I'll give my m/bike a fuel blow out on the way to work this week.


----------



## MarkF (29 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> In the last 20 years, i've noticed bikes getting physically smaller, with short wheelbases for sharper handling.



Yes, the 1995 CBR1000 & XJR1200 I had look gigantic today. But smaller bikes are getting bigger, I thought a CB300 was a 600cc or so bike.



Smudge said:


> Had another ride out on my XSR900 today to burn off the stale fuel.



I really like those and the 700, I've seen loads in Spain but maybe 1 on the road in the UK. After all this crap is over the 1962 Vespa can go and the 1992 MX5, then I am going to treat myself to something.


----------



## Smudge (29 Mar 2020)

MarkF said:


> Yes, the 1995 CBR1000 & XJR1200 I had look gigantic today. But smaller bikes are getting bigger, I thought a CB300 was a 600cc or so bike.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like those and the 700, I've seen loads in Spain but maybe 1 on the road in the UK. After all this crap is over the 1962 Vespa can go and the 1992 MX5, then I am going to treat myself to something.



I had an XJR13 back in the early noughties. The only green coloured bike i've ever owned.
I went to road the last edition of them that came out in 2015, as Bransons Yeovil were doing them brand new for a bargain £7K in 2017. But the clutch was so stiff it killed my arthritis, so that was when i bought the XSR instead. Been pretty happy with it, and its pretty comfortable for a naked street bike.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> I had an XJR13 back in the early noughties. The only green coloured bike i've ever owned.
> I went to road the last edition of them that came out in 2015, as Bransons Yeovil were doing them brand new for a bargain £7K in 2017. But the clutch was so stiff it killed my arthritis, so that was when i bought the XSR instead. Been pretty happy with it, and its pretty comfortable for a naked street bike.




I owned a xjr13 for a whole week and covered a staggering 70 miles.fook I hated it.
That was a rose tint buy, thought it would be awesome..no it was awful.
Fooked it off and got a triumph ST 955 lovely


----------



## Smudge (29 Mar 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> I owned a xjr13 for a whole week and covered a staggering 70 miles.fook I hated it.
> That was a rose tint buy, thought it would be awesome..no it was awful.
> Fooked it off and got a triumph ST 955 lovely



Great triple engine the Triumph 955, i had it in a 2005 Tiger i once owned. But Triumph were such a shyte company to deal with on warranty, i wont buy their bikes again.


----------



## keithmac (29 Mar 2020)

Next generation biker on the cards.

I purposefully bought a "bitsa" so we could rebuild it together and he can appreciate how it all works.

My daughter got stuck in as well!.


----------



## Drago (29 Mar 2020)

H100A engine drops right in there


----------



## Gunk (29 Mar 2020)

You’ve done well to get your kids involved, tried to get my son interested a couple of years ago but it wasn’t really for him.


----------



## keithmac (29 Mar 2020)

Drago said:


> H100A engine drops right in there



50cc is good enough for now, plus he's built most of it!.

H100 is a good swap as long as you build a proper exhaust for the MT.


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Mar 2020)

MarkF said:


> Sorry but the Lifan................it could go around the world for a cost of 1 penny, I am still not getting on it.....plus, I am not sure that is cheaper to use/own/run than my more useful 65mph, 2 seater, 95+mpg, 130 mile range, 125cc Suzuki Van Van. I bought it for £1200 (ish), it's now worth more........
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/attachments/or2-jpg.178654/


I have a lovely Moto Guzzi 750 Breva in my shed. Its from 2006 and is like new.

However my Honda Innova 125 gets used far more and is great fun. I would have no problems having that lifan as a run around. A suzuki Van. Now that I would struggle with


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 Mar 2020)

I thought my biking days were over when I sold my last one about five years ago. Reading these threads and flicking through mags such as Classic Motorcycle Mechanics when I'm in the shop has ignited the flame again...


----------



## Smudge (30 Mar 2020)

A rat bike i took some pics of at Weston Bike Night some years back......


View: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9oRkaOShdM2d0lVWlRFUUtINDg/view?usp=sharing



View: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9oRkaOShdM2NnJIdFpYNWhxcUU/view?usp=sharing



View: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9oRkaOShdM2eEdPeVNFb1Rjanc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Cavalol (31 Mar 2020)

MarkF said:


> Yes, the 1995 CBR1000 & XJR1200 I had look gigantic today. But smaller bikes are getting bigger, I thought a CB300 was a 600cc or so bike.
> 
> 
> 
> I really like those and the 700, I've seen loads in Spain but maybe 1 on the road in the UK. After all this crap is over the 1962 Vespa can go and the 1992 MX5, then I am going to treat myself to something.




The CB300 in Repsol colours is a fine looking bike. The youth of today are also quite spoilt with these modern 125s imho, some really nice/sporty/bigger-than-they-look examples out there.


----------



## MarkF (31 Mar 2020)

I like all 3 of these but the ape hanger one wins it. They would make ace city commuters.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HONDA-VT...760910?hash=item23d378be0e:g:UU0AAOSwaJFedNnG


----------



## Smudge (31 Mar 2020)

MarkF said:


> I like all 3 of these but the ape hanger one wins it. They would make ace city commuters.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HONDA-VT...760910?hash=item23d378be0e:g:UU0AAOSwaJFedNnG
> 
> View attachment 511619



Hardtail..... that'll be nice on our potholed streets.


----------



## MarkF (31 Mar 2020)

Smudge said:


> Hardtail..... that'll be nice on our potholed streets.


 It's a sprung seat, what more do you want?


----------



## Gunk (31 Mar 2020)

Not my cup of tea, I’ve never seen the appeal of Harleys or choppers.


----------



## MarkF (31 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> Not my cup of tea, I’ve never seen the appeal of Harleys or choppers.



If a bike has a fairing then I am not going to like it. I love ape hanger choppers and vintage Vespas.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ceBqrI_vQWc


----------



## Gunk (31 Mar 2020)

My love is 90’s Sportsbikes, I would say that I am utterly obsessed with them, especially early carbed Honda Fireblades. But I do like other stuff, I owned a 1973 Yamaha TX500 a couple of years ago which was a departure from my usual plastic faired bikes but I really enjoyed it, the North American riding position was perfect for bimbling around our country lanes.

My problem with the whole HD scene is that it’s a lifestyle and although motorcycles have been a huge part of my life for over 40 years, I’m not a biker, I’m a motorcycle enthusiast.


----------



## Drago (31 Mar 2020)

keithmac said:


> 50cc is good enough for now, plus he's built most of it!.
> 
> H100 is a good swap as long as you build a proper exhaust for the MT.
> 
> View attachment 511302


Indeed, the exhaust wasn't a problem on the MB5, but required some cutting and welding to make it look right with the MT5.


----------



## MarkF (31 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> My love is 90’s Sportsbikes, I would say that I am utterly obsessed with them, especially early carbed Honda Fireblades. But I do like other stuff, I owned a 1973 Yamaha TX500 a couple of years ago which was a departure from my usual plastic faired bikes but I really enjoyed it, the North American riding position was perfect for bimbling around our country lanes.
> 
> My problem with the whole HD scene is that it’s a lifestyle and although motorcycles have been a huge part of my life for over 40 years, I’m not a biker, I’m a motorcycle enthusiast.
> 
> ...



What a lovely colour that Yamaha is.

Sportsters apart, l don't like any HD's.


----------



## keithmac (31 Mar 2020)

Been on with this today..


----------



## Gunk (31 Mar 2020)

Stunning bike


----------



## keithmac (31 Mar 2020)

Gunk said:


> Stunning bike



It's had a nut and bolt up restoration, I'm just sorting the running side of it out (carbs) and final checks.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Mar 2020)

Nice but not my thing, I nearly bought one of these in 84 but when I went round with the cash the guy had taken it out for a last spin and stopped at a pub. When he came out the bike had gone. 





Honda CB77 (305cc)


----------



## Smudge (31 Mar 2020)

As we're on the older Jap classics atm... a mate of mine owns and rides this 30yr old Gixxer Slingshot.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Mar 2020)

Oh and if you think that looks familiar Massimo designed his Laverda SF 750 to look very similar,


----------



## raleighnut (31 Mar 2020)

Oh and if you think that looks familiar Massimo designed his Laverda SF 750 to look very similar,


----------



## keithmac (3 Apr 2020)

Blast from the past, we were importing these from Japan 20ish years ago (my very first bike on the workbench was an NC30!).

Cracking little bikes, loved working on this one.

Whoever's painted it has done a sterling job!.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> Not my cup of tea, I’ve never seen the appeal of Harleys or choppers.




Fookin horrible things


----------



## Phaeton (3 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> Fookin horrible things


There's a place for them, my boss had an Iron Horse Chopper (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_IronHorse) out in Florida (he may still have it) I borrowed it whilst working out there, it was great 1800cc V-twin, all noise & no go, didn't go round corners but there aren't any so it didn't matter. But sat on the Freeway doing 60 getting all the kids in the cars staring at you was fun


----------



## Smudge (3 Apr 2020)

Only ever owned one cruiser, this Suzuki Intruder 1800cc. It was fun to do the cruiser thing for a few years, but i dont think i'll ever get another. A fabricator i know chopped off the huge zorst pipes for me and made these short slash cut tips. I also had to have baffles made for it as it would set car alarms off without em.
It was a cruiser with decent power though, 125bhp and around 120ft/lb torque. But it was a heavy mutha.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Apr 2020)

Yeah the one in the states was a handful at anything under about 15mph reversing was nah on impossible but once moving out was fine but glad I don't have dentures


----------



## Smudge (3 Apr 2020)

The Zook was a supremely comfortable motorcycle to ride, once i'd put a small screen on that is. The forward pegs had the perfect placement for me and the standard seat was shaped like a big tractor seat.
Did many trips to rallies in Belgium on it and it was the most comfortable bike out of all the different bikes i ever rode over there on.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> Only ever owned one cruiser, this Suzuki Intruder 1800cc. It was fun to do the cruiser thing for a few years, but i dont think i'll ever get another. A fabricator i know chopped off the huge zorst pipes for me and made these short slash cut tips. I also had to have baffles made for it as it would set car alarms off without em.
> It was a cruiser with decent power though, 125bhp and around 120ft/lb torque. But it was a heavy mutha.
> 
> View attachment 512360





I'd have a go on that, it'll have brakes and power 
Bloody Harley noise generator things don't have eiher


----------



## Smudge (3 Apr 2020)

Levo-Lon said:


> I'd have a go on that, it'll have brakes and power
> Bloody Harley noise generator things don't have eiher



I dont remember the brakes being that good, but the power certainly was.
But they were obviously better than Harley's standard brakes, so good enough.


----------



## Phaeton (3 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> But they were obviously better than Harley's standard brakes, so good enough.


My Reliant 21E van was better than a Harley but that is still not a recommendation


----------



## Gunk (3 Apr 2020)

I rode a 1200 Sportster about 5 years ago and it was fricking horrible, it vibrated, it felt gutless, didn’t go around corners and didn’t stop. It just felt outdated and agricultural.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Apr 2020)

HD are losing sales in the States, they have little appeal to the younger generation and their traditional customers are getting too old to ride.

A mate had a Heritage Soft Tail Classic, going out with him was embarrassing as it was so slow.


----------



## Smokin Joe (3 Apr 2020)

keithmac said:


> Blast from the past, we were importing these from Japan 20ish years ago (my very first bike on the workbench was an NC30!).
> 
> Cracking little bikes, loved working on this one.
> 
> ...


That would have been a "Grey Import" I believe, second hand bikes from Japan that were generally only a year old because of their stringent MoT tests. Most were 400cc which I believe is the top limit over there, baby versions of bikes like the 'Blade.

I had a 400cc Honda Bros, a beautiful and immaculate V twin that I loved, but I only kept it a short while as Mrs SJ became an enthusiastic passenger and the rear seat was too small.


----------



## keithmac (3 Apr 2020)

We brought in a couple of Honda Bros's, NC30's NC35's GSXR FZR and ZXR400's (ZX's were prone to head gasket failure), Bandit 400 VVT "Red Heads", NSR Smart Card and RGV SP's, Tri Arms (NC23?), Honda Fusions (called them carpet monsters), CBR and FZR 250 4 strokes that had 20,000 rpm redline.

Those were the days, 40 bikes in a container and we labelled in alphabetical order, ended up at J I think?.

Dream Machine did a few special paint jobs including a few Smokin' Joes NC30's!.


----------



## Drago (3 Apr 2020)

One of my bikes is a cruiser...albeit one that cruises rather quickly.


----------



## keithmac (3 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> One of my bikes is a cruiser...albeit one that cruises rather quickly.
> 
> View attachment 512450



We used to have to lift those off the side of curtain side wagons bolted in their crates from Yamaha.

Carb balance at PDI and they were a different bike to ride.


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Apr 2020)

keithmac said:


> We used to have to lift those off the side of curtain side wagons bolted in their crates from Yamaha.
> 
> Carb balance at PDI and they were a different bike to ride.




A mate brought his round to me...he had been sorting it ... 
Pulled the carbs apart and couldn't put them back together Amongs many other things

Fooking mega jigsaw for me.
Anyhow after sorting it I thought this obviously needs testing...  awesome ..
And interesting


----------



## Levo-Lon (3 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> One of my bikes is a cruiser...albeit one that cruises rather quickly.
> 
> View attachment 512450




Very clean if that recent @Drago , beasties and very collectable now I think


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2020)

Thanks. it's a Californian import so no rot. Not quite 15,000 miles in 29 years. it did have some minor battle scars butni took it off the road for 6 months and used the Fizzer while I got new parts or good used ones from ebay. It now has a Corbin seat, which is gloriously comfortable, albeit at enormous expense from the states.

It's a 10 second bike, and even with my lard  muscular form aboard you can roll it on at any revs in any gear it reaches for the horizon, grabs it, scrunches it it up and throws it back over my shoulder, and even the fastest Audi or Bimmer quickly recedes in the mirrors. Hence my name for the bike - The Jumbo Jet.


----------



## MarkF (4 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> I rode a 1200 Sportster about 5 years ago and it was fricking horrible, it vibrated, it felt gutless, didn’t go around corners and didn’t stop. It just felt outdated and agricultural.



I suppose my 1962 Vespa feels the same compared to modern plastic scooters, but that ignores it's charm and why I like it.

I've always like Sporsters but would only buy a post 2007 model with rubber engine mounts and fuel injection. They are still the real deal to me in a way a Thai Triumph isn't. I might get one but am tempted too by the Royal Enfield Intercepter, I like pootling about sitting upright at 56.


----------



## MarkF (4 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> One of my bikes is a cruiser...albeit one that cruises rather quickly.
> 
> View attachment 512450


 Gorgeous bike, what on earth were Yamaha doing with the new one? Maybe took cues from the hideous and comical Ducati Diavel and ended up with something, unbelievably, uglier.


----------



## Smudge (4 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> One of my bikes is a cruiser...albeit one that cruises rather quickly.
> 
> View attachment 512450



Always liked the V Max. It was a groundbreaking design from Yamaha, that was neither pure cruiser or muscle bike, but a brilliant combo of the two. The bike was so ahead of its time in the 80's, that it still looks good today. Yamaha really nailed it with this one.
The 1700 model that came out in the noughties, was crazily priced, first £16K then rapidly rose to well over £20K. I would have loved to test ride this later one, just to experience its mental power, but no chance getting a demo at the time.


----------



## Gunk (4 Apr 2020)

MarkF said:


> I like pootling about sitting upright at 56.



I’m the same age, but still a bit of a hooligan!


----------



## MarkF (4 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’m the same age, but still a bit of a hooligan!
> 
> 
> View attachment 512490



I don't even have any bike specific riding gear beyond a helmet. Lovely bike, I don't think that colour scheme was ever bettered.


----------



## Gunk (4 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> Always liked the V Max. It was a groundbreaking design from Yamaha, that was neither pure cruiser or muscle bike, but a brilliant combo of the two. The bike was so ahead of its time in the 80's, that it still looks good today. Yamaha really nailed it with this one.
> The 1700 model that came out in the noughties, was crazily priced, first £16K then rapidly rose to well over £20K. I would have loved to test ride this later one, just to experience its mental power, but no chance getting a demo at the time.



I tested a BMW S1000RR a couple of years ago as I really fancied one, the bike was utterly sensational and really flattered the rider but I came away with the conclusion that a lightweight 200bhp motorcycle is just too much for the road, and V Max is the same really, it’s a bike for drag racing, a crazy metal overpowered white elephant. Nice though 👍


----------



## Gunk (4 Apr 2020)

MarkF said:


> I don't even have any specific bike riding gear beyond a helmet. Lovely bike, I don't think that colour scheme was ever bettered.



I don’t know, I prefer my current one.


----------



## Smudge (4 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> I tested a BMW S1000RR a couple of years ago as I really fancied one, the bike was utterly sensational and really flattered the rider but I came away with the conclusion that a lightweight 200bhp motorcycle is just too much for the road, and V Max is the same really, it’s a bike for drag racing, a crazy metal overpowered white elephant. Nice though 👍



Anything with that sort of mental power is way too much for the road, it just gives you bragging rights down the pub really. 
But i could imagine you could ride the 1700 Max like a cruiser. But its all neither here nor there, i'd never pay that much for a bike, and just wanted to ride one for the experience.


----------



## Smudge (4 Apr 2020)

I did test ride the Triumph Rocket.... mad as a box of frogs. 
But thats another bike i had no intention of buying and just wanted to try one.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Apr 2020)

MarkF said:


> I suppose my 1962 Vespa feels the same compared to modern plastic scooters, but that ignores it's charm and why I like it.


Horrible, horrible, horrible, OMG I have only ever ridden a real scooter once, must have been at the end of the 70's possibly very early 80's (but before 82 I know that). It was a 125 unusual engine size, my dad had bought it down south & brought it back home inside his caravan, he'd paid £25 for it as a non runner, it was something simple, I sold it to somebody I knew for £125 & promised to deliver it for them about 10 miles away. We didn't know how much 2 stroke was in the fuel, so we added some more, when I went up the dual carriageway you couldn't see anything behind me it was putting out that much smoke, it was like thick fog. But the ride was horrific for somebody who had only previously rode motorbikes, those 10 inch are they 10 inch wheels made it so wobbly it was an experience I have never desired to repeat.


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2020)

MarkF said:


> Gorgeous bike, what on earth were Yamaha doing with the new one? Maybe took cues from the hideous and comical Ducati Diavel and ended up with something, unbelievably, uglier.


In the late 80's Yamaha identified a gap in the market for a commuter bike that would appeal to the likes of "Mad" Max Rockatansky, Hulk Hogan, the God Thor, Mike Tyson, mercenaries and hitmen. And thus the V-Max was born.


----------



## MarkF (4 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Horrible, horrible, horrible, OMG I have only ever ridden a real scooter once, must have been at the end of the 70's possibly very early 80's (but before 82 I know that). It was a 125 unusual engine size, my dad had bought it down south & brought it back home inside his caravan, he'd paid £25 for it as a non runner, it was something simple, I sold it to somebody I knew for £125 & promised to deliver it for them about 10 miles away. We didn't know how much 2 stroke was in the fuel, so we added some more, when I went up the dual carriageway you couldn't see anything behind me it was putting out that much smoke, it was like thick fog. But the ride was horrific for somebody who had only previously rode motorbikes, those 10 inch are they 10 inch wheels made it so wobbly it was an experience I have never desired to repeat.



I love them, early 1960's Vespas just do it for me and just like with motorbikes, I like metal, front to back. Never ridden one with 10" wheels, mine has 12", tbh, I look at it a hell of a lot more than I ride it. I'd like to put in the dining room so I can just sit and gaze adoringly at it but MrsF has always resisted.






http://scooterlounge.com/vespa/buyers-guide/vespa-gl.shtml


----------



## Gunk (4 Apr 2020)

I like that 👍


----------



## Phaeton (4 Apr 2020)

MarkF said:


> Never ridden one with 10" wheels, mine has 12",


You might be right I have no idea what size they are/were I was just guessing, all I know is they were a lot smaller than my RD250 at the time & it wobbled to buggery on the ride, clearly IT didn't & I did, but never been back on one & that stupid gear change on the handlebars


----------



## MarkF (4 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> You might be right I have no idea what size they are/were I was just guessing, all I know is they were a lot smaller than my RD250 at the time & it wobbled to buggery on the ride, clearly IT didn't & I did, but never been back on one & that stupid gear change on the handlebars


Earlier ones did have 10" wheels and there was a good reason for increasing the diameter.


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Apr 2020)

kingrollo said:


> Im thinking about getting a scooter - it looks so much fun. The only thing is I am quite a nervous cyclist - wonder if I would just be a nervous wreck riding the thing !



As a youth (1963), I had a motorcycle. I never took my test, just rode on L plates. In those days, you just got on and rode, no CBT or whatever.

Many years later, aged 65, not having ridden a motorcycle since I was 16, I decided I would like to pass my test, so that I could ride (and carry passenger on) a small (125cc) scooter. 

My motorcycle enthusiast son-in-law convinced me I should take the "full test" so that I could ride any motorcycle.

This, I duly did and passed first time.

I can honestly say, there were times while learning, I was scared stiff, if was not for the fact that my wife had told all and sundry about my latest bit of madness, I would have crept off home, and quietly forgotten the whole thing.

But, by the end of the training, I passed my test, and, I was really enjoying riding a motorcycle.

I bought a 650 Kawasaki, enjoyed that too, but, wife would not get on the back, and, daughters complained continually about me riding it.

So, traded the Kawaski for a 250cc Yamaha xMax, scooter. Still great fun, wife hets on the back, daughters complaints are muted, but not silenced.

My advice, go for it, you only live once!


----------



## Drago (4 Apr 2020)

MarkF said:


> Earlier ones did have 10" wheels and there was a good reason for increasing the diameter.


Indeed. Dead customers tend not to be brand loyal for some reason.


----------



## MarkF (4 Apr 2020)

BoldonLad said:


> So, traded the Kawaski for a 250cc Yamaha xMax, scooter. Still great fun, wife hets on the back, daughters complaints are muted, but not silenced.



The Xmax must be the most popoular mode of transport in Spain! Is it true that they have no oil filter and you have to change the oil every 1000 miles?


----------



## keithmac (5 Apr 2020)

MarkF said:


> The Xmax must be the most popoular mode of transport in Spain! Is it true that they have no oil filter and you have to change the oil every 1000 miles?



No, they do have an oil filter iirc.


----------



## BoldonLad (5 Apr 2020)

MarkF said:


> The Xmax must be the most popoular mode of transport in Spain! Is it true that they have no oil filter and you have to change the oil every 1000 miles?


I must admit to total ignorance on that. I ride it and enjoy. I take it to garage for service once per year. I have had it for 7 years, so, that would seem to work.


----------



## keithmac (5 Apr 2020)

@MarkF, you're right!, they don't have an oil filter, just a reusable strainer for the oil pump.

Honda C90's used to have no filter but an internal "sludge trap" but the Yamaha doesn't have one of those either.


----------



## Gunk (5 Apr 2020)

I cleaned mine today and put it away for Coronavirus hibernation, Shame as it’s perfect riding weather.


----------



## carlosfandangus (5 Apr 2020)

I have to say I loved my 'blade, so jealous of your photo's Gunk.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Apr 2020)

So admit it who had/has genuine scrapes on their knee sliders?


----------



## keithmac (5 Apr 2020)

Mt-5'ing again today, first time my lad's ridden a motorcycle and he took to it like a duck to water.

If in doubt pull left hand in and let dad sort the rest!.


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> So admit it who had/has genuine scrapes on their knee sliders?


I have had those, Phaeton. During the same incident I put scrapes on my hip, elbow and shoulder.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Apr 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> I have had those, Phaeton. During the same incident I put scrapes on my hip, elbow and shoulder.


 They don't count


----------



## Oldfentiger (5 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> So admit it who had/has genuine scrapes on their knee sliders?


I could get the sliders down on my Ducati 900SS. I had the ones with titanium studs, which left a trail of sparks. Literally brought down to Earth when I slung it down the road at Rockingham, (hairpin behind the pits), caused by touching down the silencer.


----------



## Phaeton (5 Apr 2020)

Oldfentiger said:


> I could get the sliders down on my Ducati 900SS. I had the ones with titanium studs, which left a trail of sparks. Literally brought down to Earth when I slung it down the road at Rockingham, (hairpin behind the pits), caused by touching down the silencer.


I used to get the right knee down around roundabouts on the Fireblade, but I nearly crapped myself the fist time I got the left down at Donnington, I wonder what the beegeebus was happening


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2020)

Ah, the old mk1 Widowmaker 900.


----------



## Phaeton (6 Apr 2020)

Drago said:


> Ah, the old mk1 Widowmaker 900.


Thought that was the Quaka 1300


----------



## Cavalol (7 Apr 2020)

I think the old 'widow maker' moniker was applied to a few bikes. The first I heard it was in ref. to what's still (imho) the best looking motorbike ever made, the Kawasaki H2 750. The nearly as beautiful Suzuki GT750 was called the same nickname by some, but at least they could corner at speed. 

Meanwhile, making use of social distance buying and one of the courier firms still operating, I accidentally bought this...







...which was delivered today. 49cc of raw, unadulterated throbbing 'power'. Probably still not the wheeziest thing in my collection, but it won't be the fastest either! Now, can you still get Microns and big bore kits for them? Time to go looking.


----------



## keithmac (7 Apr 2020)

Cavalol said:


> I think the old 'widow maker' moniker was applied to a few bikes. The first I heard it was in ref. to what's still (imho) the best looking motorbike ever made, the Kawasaki H2 750. The nearly as beautiful Suzuki GT750 was called the same nickname by some, but at least they could corner at speed.
> 
> Meanwhile, making use of social distance buying and one of the courier firms still operating, I accidentally bought this...
> 
> ...



MB50?.


----------



## Cavalol (7 Apr 2020)

Hi, Keith, yes it's an MBX 50. The gearing is very much like an NSR125 (except for the speed!) as you're only in each cog for about 2 seconds before changing up!


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> I’m the same age, but still a bit of a hooligan!
> 
> 
> View attachment 512490




I bought a d sold a tiger blade, round headlight model.
Maybe I should have kept it..


----------



## keithmac (7 Apr 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Hi, Keith, yes it's an MBX 50. The gearing is very much like an NSR125 (except for the speed!) as you're only in each cog for about 2 seconds before changing up!



http://www.mb5.co.uk/14.html

Worth a read (4 parts). The inlet and carb are a big restriction on UKDM bikes.

Reeds have very little opening (reed stops on barrel need milling off) etc.

Our MT-5 is bone stock but mulling over giving it a bit more go when my lad gets used to it.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Apr 2020)

Cavalol said:


> I think the old 'widow maker' moniker was applied to a few bikes. The first I heard it was in ref. to what's still (imho) the best looking motorbike ever made, the Kawasaki H2 750. The nearly as beautiful Suzuki GT750 was called the same nickname by some, but at least they could corner at speed.
> 
> Meanwhile, making use of social distance buying and one of the courier firms still operating, I accidentally bought this...
> 
> ...


The trouble with the old H2 triple was they could corner when you wanted em to go straight. The GT750 was known as 'The Kettle' due to it's propensity for boiling over when you switched the engine off after some 'spirited riding'.


----------



## Smokin Joe (7 Apr 2020)

I really want one of these, and at less than 5k I am tempted -





BMW GS310


----------



## MarkF (7 Apr 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> I really want one of these, and at less than 5k I am tempted -
> 
> View attachment 513327
> 
> BMW GS310



I read up on these when I had a short lived desire for a fun 250/300cc last autumn. They look great fun, as do the KTM390 and the Honda CB300, it's good to see this cc range growing. However, I am ok with BMW & KTM building their bikes in India but I'd like them to pass some of the savings on to me! I think £5k for a 300cc Indian made (so low residuals) bike it is too w.a.y too much, especially compared to a Royal Enfield Interceptor. It's hard to keep up to date with things, I saw a gorgeous Benelli the other day, got home and looked it up, it's a Chinese motorbike company today.

BMW GS310 - 2019 - 59 miles - £3699! That's more like it and shows the RRP to be daft.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BMW-G-31...251603?hash=item4457c43153:g:K1QAAOSw~15eWtJT


----------



## Smudge (7 Apr 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> I really want one of these, and at less than 5k I am tempted -
> 
> View attachment 513327
> 
> BMW GS310



Get a ride on one first. I test rode one as i wanted a small cc replacement for my Honda CRF250L, for something that had a bit more power but was still light. But i didn't like it much, i didn't like the riding position or the suspension. Glad i didn't like it really as there's been many prob issues reported with this model.
At the time, i also test rode the Kawa Versys 300X. I was very impressed with this bike, it has a big bike feel, but it is light & flickable. The thing really is quick for 300cc. But its 39bhp power is all up high in the rev range. Its also a twin, which is better on the road than a single. I would have bought this Versys, but it was only a few months away from the new CB500X coming out in 2019, so i held off til then.
The CB obviously did it for me, because that is what i ended up buying.... but the Versys 300X was a very close second.


----------



## keithmac (7 Apr 2020)

Honda used to produce bikes in Brazil (maybe still do?), quite a few Italian marques are produced in China.

Even Harley spares have "Made In China" on the bags!.

Suzuki have had some suspect models out as well (definitely not Japanese built).


----------



## MarkF (7 Apr 2020)

@Smokin Joe has got me going again on the small capacity thing.

Does anybody gave any experience of the Honda Grom MSX125?


----------



## Smudge (8 Apr 2020)

Out for a ride on my little 500 today, to run the fuel down on this one now.


----------



## Smudge (8 Apr 2020)

Had a few Suzuki Bandit's over the years... mk1 600 & 1200, mk2 1200 and finally the 1250 that i had a few years ago.


----------



## Zanelad (8 Apr 2020)

I started with a CB 175 in 1975. Had many Kawasakis over the years, GPZ 500, GPX 750 several ZXR 750s and ZX7Rs, RSV1000R, Daytona 955i amongst others. Current bike is this...


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Apr 2020)

Zanelad said:


> I started with a CB 175 in 1975.


I was a year before you with my CB175. £360 brand new and I still have my HP repayment book.


----------



## MarkF (13 Apr 2020)

_"Take a close look, I'll let the pictures do the talking"_

Yep.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Suzuki-SV-650/254536522525?hash=item3b438f1b1d:g:ygwAAOSwEIBeZ0yv


----------



## Smudge (13 Apr 2020)

The guy who did that to an SV650 must be mentally ill.


----------



## Smudge (13 Apr 2020)

In fact i'm so impressed with how bad that is, its going on a motorcycle forum i use.


----------



## Smudge (13 Apr 2020)

One of the many adventure bikes i've owned, this V Strom, also has that 650 twin engine. I've always preferred the 650 over the 1000cc version in this model.


----------



## Gunk (13 Apr 2020)

The very pretty Cagiva Raptor had the same Suzuki engine. Great buy now if you can find a good one.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> One of the many adventure bikes i've owned, this V Strom, also has that 650 twin engine. I've always preferred the 650 over the 1000cc version in this model.
> 
> View attachment 514753


The SV650 lump is superb, I would argue ruined now with Euro4/5 and twinspark


----------



## Phaeton (13 Apr 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> The SV650 lump is superb, I would argue ruined now with Euro4/5 and twinspark


Didn't enjoy the SV650 I had couldn't get on with it, didn't last long in he house hold, too skinny & skittish for my liking, had to ring it's neck too much to make progress, loved the VTR1000 Firestorm, apart from the stupid 80-90 mile range of the tank, was always looking at the fuel gauge


----------



## Smudge (13 Apr 2020)

The lastet V Strom 1000, although now they are calling it a 1050, has been styled like the old Dr Big. Not sure if i like it or not, but i've not seen one in the flesh yet.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> The lastet V Strom 1000, although now they are calling it a 1050, has been styled like the old Dr Big. Not sure if i like it or not, but i've not seen one in the flesh yet.


Looks like they are after the old man upright BMW market,


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Didn't enjoy the SV650 I had couldn't get on with it, didn't last long in he house hold, too skinny & skittish for my liking, had to ring it's neck too much to make progress, loved the VTR1000 Firestorm, apart from the stupid 80-90 mile range of the tank, was always looking at the fuel gauge


No way  They're a bike built to a budget but it's a great package. My old K6 was the last single spark model, it reignited my love of bikes. I only bought it as at the time I'd never owned a twin and needed a commuter vs buying another car (massive headache)

Crashed  rebuilt then rode on for over a year before I got the Tracer


----------



## Smudge (13 Apr 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Looks like they are after the old man upright BMW market,



They've had it for years anyway, the Vee and Wee Stroms have always been good sellers for Suzuki, which is why they've been around for 20 odd years.


----------



## MarkF (13 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> In fact i'm so impressed with how bad that is, its going on a motorcycle forum i use.



It's just "Wow" and "Why". I don't think I've ever seen such a stupid bike. The tassles and chrome "SV" on the brake fluid reservoirs send it right over the top.

If the V-Stroms had been a bit less odd looking when they came out, they'd have cleaned up the adventure market. I'd still like a 650 at some point..


----------



## Smudge (13 Apr 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> No way  They're a bike built to a budget but it's a great package. My old K6 was the last single spark model, it reignited my love of bikes.
> 
> Crashed  rebuilt then rode on for over a year before I got the Tracer



They dropped a bollock when they called it the Gladius, which everyone called Gladys. I see its back to just being called the SV650 again now.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> They dropped a bollock when they called it the Gladius, which everyone called Gladys. I see its back to just being called the SV650 again now.


A massive financial bollock, few bought them and with the MT07/09 making an appearance they lost serious ground to Yamaha


----------



## Smudge (13 Apr 2020)

MarkF said:


> It's just "Wow" and "Why". I don't think I've ever seen such a stupid bike. The tassles and chrome "SV" on the brake fluid reservoirs send it right over the top.
> 
> If the V-Stroms had been a bit less odd looking when they came out, they'd have cleaned up the adventure market. I'd still like a 650 at some point..



I weren't the best looking bikes, quite ugly even. But the 650 Strom was one of the best adventure bikes i've owned.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Apr 2020)

While we're here, I loved the MT07 test ride, so much I went back to test the Tracer 700. I'm a wee bit tall for the baby MT


----------



## Smudge (13 Apr 2020)

Suzuki has sadly now become the least innovative of the 4 Jap manufacturers, just sticking to old models and only going so far as doing face lifts on them. I've bought many of their models over the years, but they dont currently have anything that interests me.


----------



## Smudge (13 Apr 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> While we're here, I loved the MT07 test ride, so much I went back to test the Tracer 700. I'm a wee bit tall for the baby MT
> 
> View attachment 514765



Yes, i've test rode the MT 07 and 09, neither fitted me right. Its only the Tracer9 and the XSR9 that felt right to me.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Apr 2020)




----------



## Smudge (13 Apr 2020)

Not seen the new Tracer 700 in the flesh yet, but from the pics i've seen, it looks loads better than the previous one.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> Not seen the new Tracer 700 in the flesh yet, but from the pics i've seen, it looks loads better than the previous one.


I'm in the mood to test ride but can't  Think the Tenere will be great!


----------



## Smudge (13 Apr 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I'm in the mood to test ride but can't  Think the Tenere will be great!



Yes, the T7 will be a great bike.... its too off roady for my liking tho, so it isn't for me.


----------



## Smudge (13 Apr 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> View attachment 514767



My Tracer 9, ended up like this......


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Apr 2020)

Slightly mangled


----------



## Smudge (13 Apr 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Slightly mangled



It doesn't do em much good being underneath a coach.


----------



## Smudge (13 Apr 2020)

Had this Super Tenere 1200 for a few years, it was a great bike for touring, but i finally had enough of its 260 kilo weight. I chopped this bike in for the Tracer 900.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Apr 2020)

My Tracer is part Super Tenere  Had to use 2016 model LH switchgear for cruise control upgrade


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Apr 2020)

Smudge said:


> Suzuki has sadly now become the least innovative of the 4 Jap manufacturers, just sticking to old models and only going so far as doing face lifts on them. I've bought many of their models over the years, but they dont currently have anything that interests me.


That's not always a bad thing. Bikes that have been around for years tend to have had all the faults ironed out, and if you value reliability over cutting edge performance that can cut the mustard.


----------



## Smudge (13 Apr 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> That's not always a bad thing. Bikes that have been around for years tend to have had all the faults ironed out, and if you value reliability over cutting edge performance that can cut the mustard.



Yes, all the Suzuki's i've had, have been very reliable. The V Stroms and SV's in particular have legendary reliable engines. The finish could be better on many of their bikes though, especially the paint that has a rep for being thinly coated.
But Suzuki aren't selling like they used to, and thats down to not bringing out new models like other manufacturers have.


----------



## Smudge (13 Apr 2020)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> My Tracer is part Super Tenere  Had to use 2016 model LH switchgear for cruise control upgrade



The combined engine start/kill rocker switch keeps sticking on my XSR9. Twice now i've had to take it apart and free it up.


----------



## Smudge (15 Apr 2020)

Nice ride out around the Somerset levels today in this great weather. The few times I parked up, even out in the countryside there is still usually some human activity noise, now the only sound is bird song, Its quite weird.


----------



## Cavalol (19 Apr 2020)

Oh yeah, this arrived last Sunday I think:











Actually pretty much out of room now, so the CBR1000s can go, possibly followed by this. Been offered a Kawasaki AR50 for a fair price and always fancied one, plus there's some other strokers potentially in the pipeline. 

All being well, the DMW is off to a mate who's going to look at the wiring for me. No recent news on the Lambretta though, and really want it back as would like to go to work on it.


----------



## Smudge (19 Apr 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Oh yeah, this arrived last Sunday I think:
> 
> View attachment 516241
> 
> ...



Mk1 there i see.... I've had two Mk1 Bandits, a 6 and a 12. Plus a couple of later models.


----------



## Cavalol (19 Apr 2020)

Fired the DT100 up today, plan on going to work on it tomorrow. Only an idiot would run out of fuel on the last ride, tip about 11p's worth out of a can, forget he'd done it then run out of fuel again next time out! Trip to the petrol station in the van, filled the tank and it seems ok again now.

Bit of feng shui in the storage place, pulled this to the front then decided to try it down a private road. Won't run with choke all the way in (someone says main jet blocked) and noticed one front foot peg rubber has jumped ship.


----------



## Landsurfer (26 Apr 2020)

Morning rides yesterday and today around North Lincs and South Yorks / Doncaster areas ..... The gout has kicked in after 2 years since it's last visit so i can't get my cycling shoes on .... any excuse for the motor bike ..... Back cycling on Wednesday hopefully after the meds have done their thing.
Will try to park further from the dog poo bin next time ........ doh!


----------



## a.twiddler (29 Apr 2020)

I was just idly looking through this sub forum and came across Cavalol's post re the DMW Deemster BDE 201C. An amazing coincidence as I owned this from 1970 -1972. A real blast from the past! I can give more info if needed. I know it's an old thread but as a new member I can't pm yet


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Apr 2020)

I'm on the verge of splashing out on a Lexmoto Isca 125. It will be the smallest bike I've ever owned as I just want a B road pootler and something light to lug round. The need for speed has long gone but I do miss motorcycling.


----------



## MarkF (29 Apr 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'm on the verge of splashing out on a Lexmoto Isca 125. It will be the smallest bike I've ever owned as I just want a B road pootler and something light to lug round. The need for speed has long gone but I do miss motorcycling.



I bought a VanVan 125 to commute, smallest bike l'd had since l was 16, 40 years ago! Surprising how quickly you get used to it.

Wouldn't buy a Lexmoto though unless it was all l could afford.

Thinking of using the VanVan for an eastern European tour later in the year if borders are open.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Apr 2020)

MarkF said:


> Wouldn't buy a Lexmoto though unless it was all l could afford.


I've thought long and hard about that. I've read all the "Chinese bikes are crap" comments on the forums but they all come from people who have never owned one. The general opinion is that they have improved considerably in recent years and are not far behind Japanese standards now (Small capacity Jap bikes are nearly all made in China anyway). I've spoken to a few owners and comments are positive, looked after they seem to last.

My budget is limited to What Mrs SJ is happy with me spending, I could afford a good bit more but that would not really be fair as it is only a leisure toy. A lot of people advise to get a second hand CB125 for the same money as a new Lexmoto - £1500 - but I would not buy a second hand 125. Most have been owned by young learners and those I see about are rolling wrecks, thrashed to bits, dropped, shagged chains hanging off and rust everywhere. Mine will be garaged, dry weather only and I know how to look after bikes, I've had enough of them. The other plus is that I have a dealer fairy close by, the nearest Japanese place is 70 miles away. Two years warranty too, so I'm prepared to take a punt.


----------



## MarkF (29 Apr 2020)

The 2 garages l use won't work on them, or Sinnis, DK or Mash either. I don't want to be rude and don't believe they are "no good" but think they are miles away from a Honda/Suzuki/Yamaha Chinese made 125 and any saving will be wiped out by it's residual value. I would not buy one mainly because l want to buy into a guaranteed long term quality parts supply.

I looked at Mash but you'd think 2 of the same models came from different factories such was the wildly differing quality...oh they did...

Yep, there are loads of knackered 125's but also plenty from middle aged newbies, mine was mint from a 62 year old l vicar, honest guv!


----------



## Cavalol (29 Apr 2020)

Have to say (having briefly owned two of them) I'd avoid Lexmoto like the plague. They seem beset by engine failures/problems, even though they probably share generic motors with other Chinese stuff.


----------



## Cavalol (29 Apr 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> I was just idly looking through this sub forum and came across Cavalol's post re the DMW Deemster BDE 201C. An amazing coincidence as I owned this from 1970 -1972. A real blast from the past! I can give more info if needed. I know it's an old thread but as a new member I can't pm yet



Brilliant, thanks. I'll try and message you.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Apr 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Have to say (having briefly owned two of them) I'd avoid Lexmoto like the plague. They seem beset by engine failures/problems, even though they probably share generic motors with other Chinese stuff.


Interesting.

How long ago and what were the problems?


----------



## Smudge (29 Apr 2020)

There is only one reason to buy a Chinese motorcycle.... and that is price. Its a way of getting a brand new motorcycle at a cheap price. 
I cant think of any other reason for buying one.


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2020)

Not all Chinese bikes are the same, certainly- Benelli springs to mind (Italian brand but manufacturing in China). Those are pretty decent by all accounts. However, the likes of Lexmoto, Sinnis & WK do seem rather fond of finding cheap-and-nasty models of whatever they want to flog, flogging them for a year or two and then moving on to the next cheap-and-nasty model they can find. My garage told me that they couldn't hold of Lexmoto parts for bikes that were a couple of years old. There's a reason you hardly see any of those things more than a couple of years old, and it's not because they're the exclusive preserve of 17 year old eejits (which they aren't, though certainly the majority are). My WK 50cc scoot was metaphorically made of cheese. Started rusting in a matter of months. Absolutely no way it could have managed to get anywhere near the PCX's mileage without spending enough money to just buy another one…I saw a few around on the road when I had mine, not for a while- the last I saw in the garage a year or two back…it was dead. Not nearly dead, really dead.


----------



## StuAff (29 Apr 2020)

For what it's worth: I'd suggest keeping an eye on MCN classifieds etc for a decent big brand bike of your choice. Cheap low-mileage minters do exist- my YBR (RIP) had only a couple of thousand miles on it in four years, and in superb nick from a Honda main dealer.


----------



## MarkF (30 Apr 2020)

StuAff said:


> For what it's worth: I'd suggest keeping an eye on MCN classifieds etc for a decent big brand bike of your choice. Cheap low-mileage minters do exist- my YBR (RIP) had only a couple of thousand miles on it in four years, and in superb nick from a Honda main dealer.



Definitely. A Suzuki 125 will suffer 35-45000 miles of abuse on nothing more than regular oil & filter changes. I bought my 2010 RV125 for £1200 two and a half years ago with 4k on the clock, I've done another 3k+ in commuting. I don't expect anything to go wrong with it ever and a service kit costs about £30, oil, oil filter + air filter. The finish is as good as when I bought it & it's now worth more than I paid for it.


----------



## Cavalol (1 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Interesting.
> 
> How long ago and what were the problems?




Last 12 months and smoking/knackered engines and general poor build quality. Also, looking at a few for sale on the internet, there was quite a number with problems being offered, a lot of them far newer than I'd have thought.


----------



## Cavalol (2 May 2020)

Circa 1980, my mate and I used to go into a local Suzuki dealers most Saturdays and get the sales rep to pull out a TS ER for us to sit on. 40 years later, have finally bought one. Would have preferred red or yellow, but beggars and choosers etc...












Safely delivered using social distance by an excellent car courier. First impressions are great, a couple of short runs down a private road and it's brilliant, and (obviously) a lot more pokey than the DT100.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 May 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Circa 1980, my mate and I used to go into a local Suzuki dealers most Saturdays and get the sales rep to pull out a TS ER for us to sit on. 40 years later, have finally bought one. Would have preferred red or yellow, but beggars and choosers etc...
> 
> View attachment 519385
> 
> ...


I was paid to ride one of those, same colour as that. Local Authority parks section, patrolling riverbanks, bridleways and woodland.

They were cracking little bikes, with suitable tyres they could climb the most unbelievable gradients, ones that would scare the crap out of me now even at the thought of walking up.

I envy you, bikes around the 175 / 200cc mark have all but disappeared because of the learner laws. I often wonder how much difference the tougher testing has made to the accident rate, and as a former car ADI I would suspect sweet F all.


----------



## MarkF (2 May 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Circa 1980, my mate and I used to go into a local Suzuki dealers most Saturdays and get the sales rep to pull out a TS ER for us to sit on. 40 years later, have finally bought one. Would have preferred red or yellow, but beggars and choosers etc...
> 
> View attachment 519385
> 
> ...



Cool looking bike. I'd like to own again a Suzuki SP370, Yamaha DT250 & a Kawasaki KLR250, they were so simple and so much fun. There are lots of mopeds I'd like to have a go on again, but never, ever would I want to own one. I'd love to have hour on this but in my world I value it at about £1000.


----------



## Gunk (3 May 2020)

I had some errands to run today so I thought I’d stretch the Blade’s legs.

although dull and overcast, I dodged the showers and ended up having a very nice 40 mile ride.


----------



## DSK (3 May 2020)

Lovely classic Fireblade


----------



## figbat (3 May 2020)

DSK said:


> Lovely classic Fireblade


In a lovely classic location!


----------



## Cavalol (3 May 2020)

Should probably keep off the internet for a while, ended up buying this today. It's rougher than I thought it was, but does actually run.


----------



## Gunk (3 May 2020)

Very nice 👍


----------



## Cavalol (3 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> Cool looking bike. I'd like to own again a Suzuki SP370, Yamaha DT250 & a Kawasaki KLR250, they were so simple and so much fun. There are lots of mopeds I'd like to have a go on again, but never, ever would I want to own one. I'd love to have hour on this but in my world I value it at about £1000.



Likewise. Was saving for a FS1E, but they're just stupidly priced now, ditto the AP50.


----------



## MarkF (4 May 2020)

A close runner up to the SV650. Am loving the not quite painted rear wheel.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Suzuki-1...198854?hash=item4dab497146:g:FNkAAOSwW21eqAbK


----------



## Gunk (4 May 2020)




----------



## StuAff (4 May 2020)

I just checked the DVLA info. It used to be blue, apparently.....that looks like one of those restoration projects that's really, really not worth the effort!


----------



## Cavalol (4 May 2020)

It needs 'restoring' with a gallon of unleaded and a box of matches.


----------



## StuAff (4 May 2020)

Cavalol said:


> It needs 'restoring' with a gallon of unleaded and a box of matches.


Waste of fuel.....


----------



## MarkF (7 May 2020)

My work colleague showed me his Yamaha MT07 today, I've noticed it before, thinking "What farkwit never cleans or oils their chain"? He's in dispute with the dealer he bought it from and Yamaha, it's not even 18 months old but looks ready for the scrappers. Every bolt or fastener has furred, the swinging arm is just rust not much paint is left, the frame has also broken out in rust at every weld, only the plastics (of which there is a lot) look ok. It looks like a 20 year old commuter. I've noticed this with other UJM's too since the manufacturing moved to China/Thailand/India, no way can they cope with winter salted UK roads. 

Not his but another MT07 swinging arm.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 May 2020)

🙈🙈

ACF50 💨


----------



## Smudge (7 May 2020)

Any bike will end up looking like a rusting hulk of crap if you dont look after it.


----------



## a.twiddler (7 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> My work colleague showed me his Yamaha MT07 today, I've noticed it before, thinking "What farkwit never cleans or oils their chain"? He's in dispute with the dealer he bought it from and Yamaha, it's not even 18 months old but looks ready for the scrappers. Every bolt or fastener has furred, the swinging arm is just rust not much paint is left, the frame has also broken out in rust at every weld, only the plastics (of which there is a lot) look ok. It looks like a 20 year old commuter. I've noticed this with other UJM's too since the manufacturing moved to China/Thailand/India, no way can they cope with winter salted UK roads.
> 
> Not his but another MT07 swinging arm.
> 
> View attachment 520695


Yes but if you paid good money for a new car you might take it to the car wash occasionally but wouldn't expect to spend hours cleaning it each week even if you used it for work, like you might have to with a bike, just to stop it turning into a heap of rust flakes. 

Bike manufacturers seem to expect owners to be summer or fine weather riders nowadays and it seems some of them skimp on the frame finish. This is not a new thing, I have had bikes in the past which were rust prone. You can change fasteners but you have to keep on top of frame rust. Even non Japan made Hondas are not immune to poor finish issues.

In other ways a bike is not like a car. It demands more owner involvement but it shouldn't be because of a poor finish. Bikes aren't cheap, and if car manufacturers can offer a 10 year anti rust penetration guarantee, it surely isn't too much to ask of bike manufacturers to put a decent number of coats of paint on a frame? Owner neglect is one thing, but skimping on paint finish is quite another.


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 May 2020)

Much to the disgust, derision and scorn of the motorcycling fraternity here this week will see the delivery of a brand new Lexmoto Isca 125. £1500 OTR, two years warranty and a years breakdown cover. Buttons to insure and tax.

So, have Chinese bikes improved as much as the motorcycle press seem to think they have, or are they still unreliable money pits? I'll be totally honest about my experiences, watch this space!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (10 May 2020)

No credible reason why it can't be a good reliable bike if looked after. It'll have a pattern engine also used in something else so parts availability shouldn't be lacking.

Seriously good value though


----------



## StuAff (10 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Much to the disgust, derision and scorn of the motorcycling fraternity here this week will see the delivery of a brand new Lexmoto Isca 125. £1500 OTR, two years warranty and a years breakdown cover. Buttons to insure and tax.
> 
> So, have Chinese bikes improved as much as the motorcycle press seem to think they have, or are they still unreliable money pits? I'll be totally honest about my experiences, watch this space!


For that price, with that deal, worth a punt for sure...


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 May 2020)

StuAff said:


> For that price, with that deal, worth a punt for sure...


Got to be a better punt than the GPZ I bought in 2012. Nice clean looking little bike that turned out to be a complete dog. What could go wrong with it did, the Allan heads on most of the fasteners needed an impact driver to undo them, every other bolt I had to get off sheared their heads at the sight of a spanner, it leaked oil and water and the electrics worked when they felt like it, which wasn't often. I don't think I ever had the full complement of dials and lights etc all working at once. Not nice to ride either, below 6k it wouldn't pull the skin off a rice pudding and a bike that needs to have the nuts revved off it all the time is just too much hard work.


----------



## MarkF (11 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Much to the disgust, derision and scorn of the motorcycling fraternity here this week will see the delivery of a brand new Lexmoto Isca 125. £1500 OTR, two years warranty and a years breakdown cover. Buttons to insure and tax.
> 
> So, have Chinese bikes improved as much as the motorcycle press seem to think they have, or are they still unreliable money pits? I'll be totally honest about my experiences, watch this space!



Definitely no disgust, derision or scorn from me, my criticism of Lexmoto was about future spares supply and the whopping depreciation. I wish you nothing but good luck and hope you get a lot of enjoyment from it.


----------



## MarkF (11 May 2020)

Smudge said:


> Any bike will end up looking like a rusting hulk of crap if you dont look after it.



My Van Van is 10 years old, spoked wheels, a lot of shiny bits and they are not know for their durable finish. I am not anal about cleaning it, if I get home and it's been cold and wet, I don't, I give it a good clean once a month. The bike looks newer than his 18 month old MT07. His last bike was a VFR800 (he never oiled the change on that either) I think it was about 15 years old, maybe more, I know it had fairings but the deterioration was nothing like the Yamaha which needs stripping down and restoring IMO.


----------



## Smudge (11 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> My Van Van is 10 years old, spoked wheels, a lot of shiny bits and they are not know for their durable finish. I am not anal about cleaning it, if I get home and it's been cold and wet, I don't, I give it a good clean once a month. The bike looks newer than his 18 month old MT07. His last bike was a VFR800 (he never oiled the change on that either) I think it was about 15 years old, maybe more, I know it had fairings but the deterioration was nothing like the Yamaha which needs stripping down and restoring IMO.



Its how they are treated and looked after. I have a 3 yr old XSR900, which shares many parts of the Yam MT, XSR and Tracer range of the 700 and 900 models. Yet there isn't a patch of corrosion anywhere on my bike.


----------



## Smudge (11 May 2020)

Also a mate of mine has an MT-09 that he bought when they came out in 2013, it has 25K on the clock but is immaculate.
Yet i've seen a Ducati Multistrada, less than 2 yrs old parked in my town, and there is rust & corrosion in many places on it. It obviously never gets cleaned and is ridden in all weathers with no care taken on its finish.
If a bike looks like crap, its down to the owner.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 May 2020)

Smudge said:


> Also a mate of mine has an MT-09 that he bought when they came out in 2013, it has 25K on the clock but is immaculate.
> Yet i've seen a Ducati Multistrada, less than 2 yrs old parked in my town, and there is rust & corrosion in many places on it. It obviously never gets cleaned and is ridden in all weathers with no care taken on its finish.
> If a bike looks like crap, its down to the owner.


You're right there, and unfortunately in the small capacity market most owners badly neglect them. I've spent about a month looking at second hand 125 Hondas and Yamahas and the only half decent ones were from main dealers, far too many miles away form me to bother with. Some of the two year old dogs I've seen for sale would make you cry, one if them being a CB125 with 3000 miles on the clock and (Wait for it)………...SEVEN previous owners!


----------



## a.twiddler (11 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> My Van Van is 10 years old, spoked wheels, a lot of shiny bits and they are not know for their durable finish. I am not anal about cleaning it, if I get home and it's been cold and wet, I don't, I give it a good clean once a month. The bike looks newer than his 18 month old MT07. His last bike was a VFR800 (he never oiled the change on that either) I think it was about 15 years old, maybe more, I know it had fairings but the deterioration was nothing like the Yamaha which needs stripping down and restoring IMO.


 It's a mystery. I am not a famous polisher but my current bike, a '95 Honda NTV650 which was in daily use until the current restrictions came in, looks better than many newer bikes. I've had it for 3 years. It came with a colour matched fairing. Previous to that I had 600 Bandit which was a nice bike but just didn't do it for me, so couldn't comment on paint durability as I sold it after a short time. 

Before that I had another NTV650 which was in daily use, had it for 8 years, also put a fairing on it. It also didn't get a lot of cosmetic attention but cleaned up well when needed, no rust problems and looked pretty good when I came to sell it with 60 + thousand miles on it. No significant mechanical issues, tough as old boots etc. A proper old school Honda.

So bike manufacturers can produce a decently finished product if they want to. 

I haven't had any real stinkers as far as paint finish is concerned though some were better than others.


----------



## Smudge (11 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> You're right there, and unfortunately in the small capacity market most owners badly neglect them. I've spent about a month looking at second hand 125 Hondas and Yamahas and the only half decent ones were from main dealers, far too many miles away form me to bother with. Some of the two year old dogs I've seen for sale would make you cry, one if them being a CB125 with 3000 miles on the clock and (Wait for it)………...SEVEN previous owners!



I guess that an issue with used 125's. I expect many of them are bought and only kept for a short time until the owner get a full mc licence, hence having many owners doing the same.


----------



## Smudge (16 May 2020)

Out for a few hours today, roads were fairly busy but when i stopped at Cheddar i've never seen it so quiet. Normally packed with mc's where i park.












Then a brand new Triumph Rocket 2.5L and a Kwak Z900 came in.











Also a couple of cool Ebikes.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 May 2020)

Lexmoto arrived at 11:30 this morning -






However, half hour previously I had tripped over a mat in the kitchen and tore a lump of flesh on my little pinky -







A trip to A&E, cleaned up and attached to the adjacent digit with a splint. I can't ride the feckin' thing for a week


----------



## Smudge (16 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Lexmoto arrived at 11:30 this morning -
> 
> View attachment 522730
> 
> ...



What a pisser.... new bike but cant ride it straight away.


----------



## Smokin Joe (16 May 2020)

Smudge said:


> What a pisser.... new bike but cant ride it straight away.


I'm fuming, mostly at my own clumsy stupidity. The weather is forecast to get hotter next week too


----------



## Smudge (16 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> I'm fuming, mostly at my own clumsy stupidity. The weather is forecast to get hotter next week too



I guess you could still pull the clutch with two fingers, although a glove on that hand will be out.


----------



## a.twiddler (16 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Lexmoto arrived at 11:30 this morning -
> 
> View attachment 522730
> 
> ...


Ouch! that's a b*gger.


----------



## StuAff (16 May 2020)

Ouch! GWS.


----------



## Cavalol (16 May 2020)

Oh flipping hell, get well soon and at least you have a lovely new toy to play with when you're ready to roll!


----------



## Cavalol (16 May 2020)

Looked at my phone the other day at work. 'An item you were interested ends in 10 minutes' or something like that. I'd stopped watching it as the bids went quite high quite quickly when it was listed, but by the time of the ten minute warning it was still (relatively) cheap. Couple of late bids (the latter as a belts and braces approach) and I won the listing. Collected today, swapped insurance over from the CBR1000 and went for a blast:












Have to say really, really enjoyed it. It is, of course, nothing like the 'real' fizzy, but as a consequence was about 1/5th of the price they command. When I got home, I forgot some other essential shopping and took the SS out, followed by the TS. Lovely day for it.


----------



## Drago (16 May 2020)

Smallest bike I've had since I passed my test was the CX500.


----------



## Gunk (16 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Smallest bike I've had since I passed my test was the CX500.



Although I love larger capacity sports bikes, I quite like 500’s I owned a GPZ500 for a couple of years, It was just a spare hack that I used whilst other bikes were in bits. I also owned a 1973 Yamaha TX500, the worlds most fragile bike, although mine seemed to keep going (as long as you kept the speed under 60 mph!)


----------



## Cavalol (17 May 2020)

Have to say those GPZ500s are a fab looking thing.


----------



## Gunk (17 May 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Have to say those GPZ500s are a fab looking thing.



They’re a great do it all bike. Kawasaki made them for years. They’re the physical size of a 250 with a 60bhp parallel twin 500, much quicker than you’d think. I sold mine to a friend of mine and he still has it, he loves it! You can pick a very good example up for under £1000.


----------



## carlosfandangus (17 May 2020)

My ex wife had one, after her 400/4, it was a really good small machine, did many long trips on it, sadly put under a car and lost all the plastic (uneconomical to replace) I made it a straight bar bike with a round headlight and it kept going until it was replaced by a Honda 600 of the same ilk many years later. (CB 600 IRC)


----------



## Smudge (17 May 2020)

It wasn't that many years ago, i didn't take much notice of smaller cc bikes. But i've since seen the light, and the lightness of them. I'm now getting the resurgence in smaller cc, lighter bikes. If i had to go down to only owning one bike, i would probably keep the CB5X over the XSR.
I shall be out on the little Honda today and the little devil that sits on my shoulder, whispering in my ear when riding the XSR, can stay home.


----------



## Gunk (17 May 2020)

Had a great ride out to Henley by myself today. Stopped at the M&S garage at Benson and bought a sandwich. Had a very pleasant lunch sat by the river. About 55 miles, just enough to blow all the cobwebs away!


----------



## Phaeton (17 May 2020)

Mentioned on another thread, it appears the biking fraternity have decided that the lockdown is either over or doesn't apply to them, in a 3 mile stretch of the A631 just East of Bawtry over 50 bikes all travelling in the opposite direction, 3 groups of 10+ then several 3 & 4's. Usual haunt is WIllingham Woods about 5 miles past Market Rasen, under normal circumstances it gets to the point where there is no parking due to numbers, HTF are they going to keep 2M apart once they get there, big Assumption that they are all going there, if not it will be Cleethorpes or Skegness, but the same applies.


----------



## Gunk (17 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Mentioned on another thread, it appears the biking fraternity have decided that the lockdown is either over or doesn't apply to them



Oh dear


----------



## Smudge (17 May 2020)

Saw loads of bikes on the road today, and the bike park at Minehead seafront was as busy as it usually is in the summer. I could still see social distancing going on though. 
I've seen a surprising number of 20 plate bikes this weekend, must have been collected back in march and probably only now being able to be run in.


----------



## Smokin Joe (17 May 2020)

Smudge said:


> Saw loads of bikes on the road today, and the bike park at Minehead seafront was as busy as it usually is in the summer. I could still see social distancing going on though.
> I've seen a surprising number of 20 plate bikes this weekend, must have been collected back in march and probably only now being able to be run in.


I haven't checked, but from what I've seen on the roads it looks like bike sales are recovering from a very long slump which began with the '08 recession.


----------



## Gunk (17 May 2020)

When you have a new Enfield Intercepter on a PCP deal for £60 a month, no wonder they’re selling.


----------



## Smudge (17 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> I haven't checked, but from what I've seen on the roads it looks like bike sales are recovering from a very long slump which began with the '08 recession.



I've noticed a fair hike in prices of new bikes in the last few years, new XSR9 has gone up by £2.2K from what i paid 3 yrs ago.. Not that it bothers me, cant see me buying any bike new again. In fact i'm probably on my last bikes now.


----------



## Phaeton (17 May 2020)

Smudge said:


> I've noticed a fair hike in prices of new bikes in the last few years, new XSR9 has gone up by £2.2K from what i paid 3 yrs ago.. Not that it bothers me, cant see me buying any bike new again. In fact i'm probably on my last bikes now.


I remember my father saying that about a car he bought around 1976, since then he must have had another 10-15 until we had to prise the keys out of his hands at the age of 94


----------



## MarkF (17 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> When you have a new Enfield Intercepter on a PCP deal for £60 a month, no wonder they’re selling.


 Can you give me a link to that please?


----------



## MarkF (17 May 2020)

I'd forgotten all about those, a bloke at wokr has an 06 KLE500, is that the same engine?


----------



## Gunk (17 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> Can you give me a link to that please?



My mistake, the Himalayan is £62, Interceptor £82, still very cheap. They’re a nice bike.

https://www.royalenfield.co.uk/finance-options/2020-royal-enfield-interceptor-int-650-twin-39


----------



## MarkF (17 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> My mistake, the Himalayan is £62, Interceptor £82, still very cheap. They’re a nice bike.
> 
> https://www.royalenfield.co.uk/finance-options/2020-royal-enfield-interceptor-int-650-twin-39



Wow, I had no idea it was that cheap! No wonder I see a lot of things about, but then the RE dealer is only 2 miles away. I really like them in way I should like Triumphs but don't...so much. If I used an Interceptor 5 days a week for work instead of a car, then the fuel and car park savings would be higher than the monthly payment!


----------



## MarkF (17 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I remember my father saying that about a car he bought around 1976, since then he must have had another 10-15 until we had to prise the keys out of his hands at the age of 94


I think cars and bike prices have been rising disproportionately recently, encouraging PCP to keep you renting and buying again, a sure bubble.


----------



## Phaeton (17 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> I think cars and bike prices have been rising disproportionately recently, encouraging PCP to keep you renting and buying again, a sure bubble.


Yep once you are on the treadmill unless you want to go back to a much older car they've got you. I can't see the sense in it TBH


----------



## Gunk (17 May 2020)

The interceptor was designed by ex Triumph people in the UK, IMO it looks much better than the modern retro Triumphs.


----------



## MarkF (17 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> The interceptor was designed by ex Triumph people in the UK, IMO it looks much better than the modern retro Triumphs.



That explains it then, I am a nitpicker but I can only think of the handlebar brace that I don't like much, it's style and proportions are bang on and it looks more "Triumph" than any current Triumph. Surely the latter are hurtling up a dead end? The Street Twin is £3k more and as it's probably made in Thailand, for what is that £3k extra? The Rocket pic that @Smudge posted reminded me of the Ductai Diablo and the new Vmax , bikes for newbie fat blokes that are are dying soon and something I'd never be seen dead on, and I am 57.


----------



## Electric_Andy (18 May 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Morning rides yesterday and today around North Lincs and South Yorks / Doncaster areas ..... The gout has kicked in after 2 years since it's last visit so i can't get my cycling shoes on .... any excuse for the motor bike ..... Back cycling on Wednesday hopefully after the meds have done their thing.
> Will try to park further from the dog poo bin next time ........ doh!
> 
> View attachment 518037
> ...


Is that the Himalayan? It looks a lot more Scrambler-ey than the stock pictures. I love the look. What do you think of it? I love the look of all the enfields but just wondering what 29hp (or whatever it has) compares to other bikes in terms of acceleation etc. I've only had 125s (14hp) and 600s (70-90hp), nothing much inbetween


----------



## Electric_Andy (18 May 2020)

Well yesterday was a new one on me. A guy came to buy my SV - took it for a short test ride and crashed it. A car pulled out on him, he didn't hit anything but I gather he lost control and stacked it into a verge/curb. He'll need new fairings, indicators etc. I felt bad for him, but he was ok (his new gear was all scratched and ripped). Apart from that, a trouble-free and socially distanced sale.


----------



## Landsurfer (18 May 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> Is that the Himalayan? It looks a lot more Scrambler-ey than the stock pictures. I love the look. What do you think of it? I love the look of all the enfields but just wondering what 29hp (or whatever it has) compares to other bikes in terms of acceleation etc. I've only had 125s (14hp) and 600s (70-90hp), nothing much inbetween



I've ridden 100's of thousands of motorcycle miles on every thing from MZ's to ZZR 1100's and i find the Himma a breath of fresh air .... It's heavy ... but nimble, the acceleration is ... low by comparison to the ZZR and the Gixer ..





.. but it's a joy to ride ... It's my daily ride as my company pays my fuel and are happy to pay the bikes fuel as well as the van ..
Brilliant bike ... top class kit for very little pennies ...I removed the secondary mudguard on purchase ... it's for looks only and causes turbulence so it's safely stowed in the shed.


----------



## a.twiddler (18 May 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> I've ridden 100's of thousands of motorcycle miles on every thing from MZ's to ZZR 1100's and i find the Himma a breath of fresh air .... It's heavy ... but nimble, the acceleration is ... low by comparison to the ZZR and the Gixer ..
> View attachment 523148
> 
> 
> ...


Blimey! Turbulence! it must be incredibly fast then. Does it suck small creatures out of hedges, overturn parked cars, cause following traffic to lose control and swerve all over the road? Seriously though, it looks good in that understated finish. Practical issues for a shortarse such as I would be, what's the seat height? Historically, Enfields have been known for fuel economy, are the modern engines as economical? How far on a tankful before reserve (if it has a reserve)? 29 hp is not massive in this day and age but if it's all useable and delivered in a relaxed manner it's all good. I have done loads of miles on a lot less. If my legs would stretch it could be my next bike. Are those tyres tubeless?


----------



## Smudge (18 May 2020)

Its a nice looking retro bike that RE Interceptor. I've not seen one in the flesh yet, but seen a fair few of the Continental GT about, there was one at Minehead yesterday.
I wouldn't mind getting a test ride on one to see how it rides.


----------



## Landsurfer (18 May 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> Blimey! Turbulence! it must be incredibly fast then. Does it suck small creatures out of hedges, overturn parked cars, cause following traffic to lose control and swerve all over the road? Seriously though, it looks good in that understated finish. Practical issues for a shortarse such as I would be, what's the seat height? Historically, Enfields have been known for fuel economy, are the modern engines as economical? How far on a tankful before reserve (if it has a reserve)? 29 hp is not massive in this day and age but if it's all useable and delivered in a relaxed manner it's all good. I have done loads of miles on a lot less. If my legs would stretch it could be my next bike. Are those tyres tubeless?



If you've actually ridden motorbikes for "loads of miles" i'm sure your very aware of helmet turbulence and it's effects.
>70 MPG / 280 per tank@£11 per fill.
29hp in this day and age is remarkably similar to the 29hp of previous days.
Only real problem is the seat height ... it's for shortarses. Good seat raising kits available, personally i have a swimming float cut to fit and gaffer taped on top for long rides ....
Excellent forum ... but very dry humour abounds .... http://www.royalenfieldowners.com/index.php?whats-new/posts/48161/


----------



## a.twiddler (18 May 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> If you've actually ridden motorbikes for "loads of miles" i'm sure your very aware of helmet turbulence and it's effects.
> >70 MPG / 280 per tank@£11 per fill.
> 29hp in this day and age is remarkably similar to the 29hp of previous days.
> Only real problem is the seat height ... it's for shortarses. Good seat raising kits available, personally i have a swimming float cut to fit and gaffer taped on top for long rides ....
> Excellent forum ... but very dry humour abounds .... http://www.royalenfieldowners.com/index.php?whats-new/posts/48161/


You left out the word "helmet" in your reference to turbulence. My psychic powers are not what they were. I see what you mean about the secondary mudguard, having looked at some reviews. You might like to try one of these. This is a genuine Xcreen, though cheaper versions are available on Amazon now. Surprisingly good for turbulence reduction/elimination. This is a clamp on version. It has been on 2 bikes, has done about 18,000 miles so far.




70mpg is respectable. 280 miles per tank is useful.
29hp in this day and age is remarkably dissimilar to the 24.3hp quoted on Royal Enfield's website! Doubt if it makes any difference in real life, as your experience is that it rides well.
My definition as an actual practicing shortarse might be a bit different from your view from your lofty vantage point. You like the seat higher, I prefer it lower. For me, 800mm/31.5 inches gets a bit marginal once I get a few winter layers and a set of waterproofs on! Still, the only thing to do is find one and try it for size. It is still a low seat for this style of bike, especially with the excellent ground clearance.
I will look at the RE forum you mentioned for more information.


----------



## Landsurfer (19 May 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> You left out the word "helmet" in your reference to turbulence. My psychic powers are not what they were. I see what you mean about the secondary mudguard, having looked at some reviews. You might like to try one of these. This is a genuine Xcreen, though cheaper versions are available on Amazon now. Surprisingly good for turbulence reduction/elimination. This is a clamp on version. It has been on 2 bikes, has done about 18,000 miles so far.
> View attachment 523275
> 
> 70mpg is respectable. 280 miles per tank is useful.
> ...



Quite a few riders remove the screen completely and report 0 turbulence ... with out noticing the screen angle is adjustable ....


----------



## Gunk (19 May 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Quite a few riders remove the screen completely and report 0 turbulence ... with out noticing the screen angle is adjustable ....



I think on some bikes it is the screen which causes the problem, I wear a Schuberth R2 and my Fireblade has the original screen and I don’t suffer any high speed buffering. Years ago I had a BMW F800ST which I bought for a longer trip and that had an odd set up with a very tall aftermarket screen with an additional adjustable wind blade thingy and with my Previous Arai Axces it was awful, really noisy, I ditched the screen, replaced with a used original and no buffeting.


----------



## MarkF (19 May 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> If you've actually ridden motorbikes for "loads of miles" i'm sure your very aware of helmet turbulence and it's effects.
> >70 MPG / 280 per tank@£11 per fill.
> 29hp in this day and age is remarkably similar to the 29hp of previous days.
> Only real problem is the seat height ... it's for shortarses. Good seat raising kits available, personally i have a swimming float cut to fit and gaffer taped on top for long rides ....
> Excellent forum ... but very dry humour abounds .... http://www.royalenfieldowners.com/index.php?whats-new/posts/48161/



I recently read about a bloke touring South America on a RE Himalayan, it was a great read and interesting that he flew out his own bike rather hiring something at his destination. I don't understand how RE has the RRP lower than the "old" 500's?


----------



## Landsurfer (19 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> I recently read about a bloke touring South America on a RE Himalayan, it was a great read and interesting that he flew out his own bike rather hiring something at his destination. I don't understand how RE has the RRP lower than the "old" 500's?


I think it's a question of numbers ... the Indian Forces, Police, Fire Service et al ... use the Himma as the weapon of choice.


----------



## figbat (19 May 2020)

I can't read about the RE Himalayan without immediately remembering the shot-in-the-foot promotional video RE put out ahead of its launch. Lots of footage of the bike crossing landscapes and offroad trails, then a small jump. As the bike lands the left-hand footpeg detaches from the bike just as it goes out of shot. In the original video you see the rider look back and down but a later, edited version crops this out, but you can still see the footpeg departure. They literally used footage of their bike falling apart in the launch promotion. I'm sure they don't all do that but I simply can't unsee this.


----------



## Gunk (19 May 2020)

figbat said:


> I can't read about the RE Himalayan without immediately remembering the shot-in-the-foot promotional video RE put out ahead of its launch. Lots of footage of the bike crossing landscapes and offroad trails, then a small jump. As the bike lands the left-hand footpeg detaches from the bike just as it goes out of shot. In the original video you see the rider look back and down but a later, edited version crops this out, but you can still see the footpeg departure. They literally used footage of their bike falling apart in the launch promotion. I'm sure they don't all do that but I simply can't unsee this.



There’s another photo doing the rounds of the frame snapped at the headset.


----------



## Smudge (19 May 2020)

figbat said:


> I can't read about the RE Himalayan without immediately remembering the shot-in-the-foot promotional video RE put out ahead of its launch. Lots of footage of the bike crossing landscapes and offroad trails, then a small jump. As the bike lands the left-hand footpeg detaches from the bike just as it goes out of shot. In the original video you see the rider look back and down but a later, edited version crops this out, but you can still see the footpeg departure. They literally used footage of their bike falling apart in the launch promotion. I'm sure they don't all do that but I simply can't unsee this.



I remember that, it was all over the motorcycle forums. I expect someone in RE got a bollocking for putting that vid out.


----------



## Landsurfer (19 May 2020)

Smudge said:


> I remember that, it was all over the motorcycle forums. I expect someone in RE got a bollocking for putting that vid out.


Thank god all other motorcycles are perfect ..........


----------



## Smudge (19 May 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Thank god all other motorcycles are perfect ..........



We all know they are certainly not, but i cant think of any others that have showed a dangerous fault like that in a promo vid.


----------



## Landsurfer (19 May 2020)

Well i'm off on a ride tomorrow morning on my Himma, Rotherham to Stoke-on-Trent via Chesterfield and Buxton on the outward journey and Ashbourne on the return .... weather looking good ... my 10 year old has her kit ready to join me ..... 
Think i'll check the footrests are tight before i set off ...


----------



## Wookee (19 May 2020)

Another biker here - it's my main form of transport with an engine and has been for years. 
Bike history:-
600 Divvy
FZS1000
VFR750
Aprilia Tuono
FZ6
FZS600 - which I still have with 84k on the clock though I may have to change it for a big scooter as a bulging disc in my back is making riding uncomfortable.

At work I get to ride a BMW RT1200


----------



## MarkF (19 May 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Well i'm off on a ride tomorrow morning on my Himma, Rotherham to Stoke-on-Trent via Chesterfield and Buxton on the outward journey and Ashbourne on the return .... weather looking good ... my 10 year old has her kit ready to join me .....
> Think i'll check the footrests are tight before i set off ...



About 2000 I had a Kawasaki GTR1000, a big beast of old tech tourer, riding into my garage (around my car) I caught by footrest, the whole footrest aluminium hanger broke in half!


----------



## And (19 May 2020)

...and yet another biker, currently riding a Tiger Explorer


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (19 May 2020)

Sat on mine today


----------



## MarkF (20 May 2020)

I love this.


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2020)

Glad we are all different with different tastes.


----------



## Smudge (20 May 2020)

I'm gonna do a service today on my XSR9 and booked in tomorrow for a front tyre. Cant get my usual Pirelli Diablo Strada, so its going to be a Pirelli Angel ST, 20 sovs more over the Strada and i've not used these before. Reviews look ok though.


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2020)

Smudge said:


> I'm gonna do a service today on my XSR9 and booked in tomorrow for a front tyre. Cant get my usual Pirelli Diablo Strada, so its going to be a Pirelli Angel ST, 20 sovs more over the Strada and i've not used these before. Reviews look ok though.


Tyres are a strange thing, both a friend & myself had Fireblades, his was a 1995 RR? mine was a 1998 RRW, he swore by Bridgestones which I couldn't get on with & much preferred having Dunlops on mine.


----------



## Smudge (20 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Tyres are a strange thing, both a friend & myself had Fireblades, his was a 1995 RR? mine was a 1998 RRW, he swore by Bridgestones which I couldn't get on with & much preferred having Dunlops on mine.



Saw a deal on HUKD's this week for Bridgestone Battlax BT015 for £99 a pair, front & rear. Cracking deal but too sticky for me, i doubt i'd get 2K out of a rear with them.
Sport touring rubber is good enough for me.


----------



## Gunk (20 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Tyres are a strange thing, both a friend & myself had Fireblades, his was a 1995 RR? mine was a 1998 RRW, he swore by Bridgestones which I couldn't get on with & much preferred having Dunlops on mine.



I always used to use Pirelli Diablos, but I’m still running the original 16” front wheel on my 1993 Blade so these days tyre choice is more limited, however Metzeler still produce a set with 17” rear and 16” front. They seem as good as the old Pirelli’s.


----------



## figbat (20 May 2020)

Smudge said:


> I'm gonna do a service today on my XSR9 and booked in tomorrow for a front tyre. Cant get my usual Pirelli Diablo Strada, so its going to be a Pirelli Angel ST, 20 sovs more over the Strada and i've not used these before. Reviews look ok though.


The Angel ST replaced the Diablo Strada some 10 or so years ago. Even if you could find some Stradas they would have been manufactured a long time ago so I would give them a swerve purely on that basis.


----------



## Smudge (20 May 2020)

figbat said:


> The Angel ST replaced the Diablo Strada some 10 or so years ago. Even if you could find some Stradas they would have been manufactured a long time ago so I would give them a swerve purely on that basis.



I was still getting Stradas last year and they were year 18 on the tyre, so they must have still being made in 18.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2020)

Old "New" tyres are no bother provided they have been stored indoors and out of the Sun's UV rays, they will still be as good as new. I had a 15 year old Astra with the original spare still in the boot and when it went on it went the full distance.


----------



## Phaeton (20 May 2020)

Lad went to ride out on the BMW but the battery was flat although it had been on the Oxford charger unless it wasn't plugged in properly, so he got the jump leads out, but now on trying to start it the alarm sounds. We ended up taking the starter motor off & with it on the floor we can get it to spin using all the bikes existing wiring (extended) but it we put it back in the bike the alarm sounds.


----------



## Smokin Joe (20 May 2020)

The Lex comes with a supplementary kick start. The last bike I had to use my foot to start was a DT175 a very long time ago. I still can't get a glove on and it may be the end of next week before I can, so today I wheeled it out of the garage and ran it for five minutes. I even drove it half a dozen yards in first gear!

My biggest worry? I never wear a helmet on a bicycle and at one point while I sat on it pretending to be Valentino Rossi I was tempted to ride it down to the end of my cul de sac and back. On a warm day the thought that I had to wear a lid didn't even occur to me, so if the down the road had turned into a round the block it would have been the one time I was guaranteed to meet plod.


----------



## Landsurfer (22 May 2020)

Well we checked the weather, checked it again and set off at 0430hrs this morning for Bridlington on the mighty Royal Enfield Himalayan 400 ..... The rain started just north of Donnie and continued ... and continued ...... The decision was made at Driffield to return home via York ... but sprits where high ... a stop at Selby for a hot sausage roll and return via the A19 / M18 saw us home for 0830hrs .. soaked, but full of laughter... and puddles in our boots ..... And yes! we believed the weather forecast and we are wearing jeans !!!

Social Distancing was maintained at all times. The ride was an essential journey for the continuing positive mental health of our family ... No Llamas where injured during the ride ..!😄


----------



## Gunk (23 May 2020)

I decided to sort out the tool kit for my 1993 Fireblade this morning, the previous owner included a brand new tool bag and A mixture of original and brand new replacement Honda tools (it was almost a shame to open the bags!) but they were all loose in a cardboard box. I managed to find a diagram of what should be included.











One advantage these old 1990’s sports bikes have is some proper under seat storage. Next job is a service although it’s done very few miles, an oil and filter would do it any harm.


----------



## Landsurfer (25 May 2020)

The Beach .... 2nd attempt ....Total Mission Success .... stunning weather, lovely beach at Hornsea.
Set off at 0630hrs and had the Humber bridge crossing to ourselves.
Stopped briefly at Withernsea beach then up to Hornsea and some breakfast in one of the many cafe's open for business in the town.
Accompanied by my grandson as usual, please note the packed carpark at Mappleton beach .....


----------



## And (26 May 2020)

Picture from my 'other ride' ride yesterday - three of us on day duty on the bikes; runs for Covid samples, blood samples, medicines distributed, PPE distributed, and one of the guys fetched reagents (I think) from Macclesfield to Derby as they had run out. Just another day really...


----------



## Landsurfer (28 May 2020)

Just because you have to go to work ........





Doesn't mean you have to go *Straight* to work .....






You know it makes sense ................


----------



## Smokin Joe (30 May 2020)

Exactly two weeks after taking delivery I finally got to ride my Lex today. The finger is still bandaged and I couldn't get a glove on, but I can bend it now. I'm not too keen on riding either motor or pedal cycles without gloves but my urge to get going had to be satisfied, so I set off for a five mile jaunt round the local lanes, clad head to toe in safety gear, comprising of T shirt and shorts and an open face helmet. Too bloody hot for anything else.

It is too early to give anymore than a brief impression of the bike, especially as I was riding like a nervous CBT candidate after a long break, but soon the old feeling started to return and I got better. Seems a nice bike so far, lovely riding position and everything worked as it should. One dislike is having the sidestand down prevents the engine from starting, it took me three attempts on the button before I twigged that one. I know it is a good safety feature but on previous bikes I had they ran ok while in neutral and only cut out if you put it into gear. Easy thing to get used to though so just a minor niggle at the moment and better than setting off with the stand down. Like anyone would do a thing like that 

Some time in the week I'll give it a longer shakedown but I'm glad to be back on a motorcycle again, even just a 125. I've got plenty of coastal B roads to cruise within a spit of my house and that is the main purpose of getting back on a PTW. 

All in all, not a bad day (Apart from starting a week of putting antibiotics down my gob as the finger has a slight infection)


----------



## Cavalol (30 May 2020)

Another on the bucket list has been ticked. Collected this today, needs a few things but essentially (it seems) a bloody nice bike.


----------



## Phaeton (30 May 2020)

A Suzuki Airfix


----------



## a.twiddler (30 May 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Another on the bucket list has been ticked. Collected this today, needs a few things but essentially (it seems) a bloody nice bike.
> 
> View attachment 526323
> 
> ...


Aah! The (allegedly) 100mph 250. What I do remember is that every local X7 owner had to prove it by passing every other biker as they all had something to prove. How it was to be 17 in 1978, compared with learner restrictions today.


----------



## MarkF (30 May 2020)

a.twiddler said:


> Aah! The (allegedly) 100mph 250. What I do remember is that every local X7 owner had to prove it by passing every other biker as they all had something to prove. How it was to be 17 in 1978, compared with learner restrictions today.



Society keeps as kids as kids for far too long nowadays, at 16 I was mobile and could do 45mph, at 17 I rode my 250 to the south of France, camping all the way, with my pals. It seemed simple at the time but a similar adventure will remain a dream for kids today.


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 May 2020)

MarkF said:


> Society keeps as kids as kids for far too long nowadays, at 16 I was mobile and could do 45mph, at 17 I rode my 250 to the south of France, camping all the way, with my pals. It seemed simple at the time but a similar adventure will remain a dream for kids today.


And to be honest, I wonder how much good all this training and testing has really done to reduce motorcycle accident rates? I'd love to see pre "Multi driving test" figures and compare them to single test figures, and I strongly suspect the number of accidents are linked to the number of bikes on the road rather than how well trained the riders have been.

In two decades as an ADI I saw the car test increased in difficulty by a considerable margin, yet the same type of people were having the same type of accidents at the end of that as at the beginning. And you could tell who they were going to be while they were learning. Safety is about attitude much more than anything else, and some people will always have way too much confidence in the ability they just don't have.


----------



## Phaeton (31 May 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> some people will always have way too much confidence in the ability they just don't have.


Along with those who just don't get the responsibility of driving a car down the road, they believe it's their right not an earned priviledge.


----------



## Wookee (31 May 2020)

Part of my job is to respond to fatal collisions in London and look at roads to see if the layout contributed to the collision. Far too many of them these days involve motorcyclists, and we had another one last night. I think the tests were changed partly to try and discourage people from taking up biking. Serious collisions involving motorcyclists are very disproportionate to their total mileage. I think there may be more restrictions on the horizon.


----------



## Phaeton (31 May 2020)

Which is ridiculous unless the accidents are being caused by the motorcyclists, make the car test & fines far higher


----------



## Drago (31 May 2020)

Indeed. The TRRL, as they were then, concludes that there is no link between motorcycle performance and accident statistics. The same year the government respond by reducing learners to 125's and getting them to mix it up with traffic on low powered, poor handling machinery.


----------



## Smudge (31 May 2020)

Seen a couple of RE Interceptor 650's parked up on my rideout today, one with the black & red tank and one with a plain silver tank. The latter was a better colour imo, it really added to the classy retro look. Had a good look around them and i must say i was very impressed with the finish on them. The p twin engine really does look stunning with a proper classic look to it. 
If i were in the market for this style of bike i would be very tempted by it.


----------



## Wookee (31 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Which is ridiculous unless the accidents are being caused by the motorcyclists, make the car test & fines far higher


Unfortunately, far too often all or part of the blame does lie with the motorcyclist. Either way, too many are dying and something needs to be done.


----------



## MarkF (31 May 2020)

Drago said:


> Indeed. The TRRL, as they were then, concludes that there is no link between motorcycle performance and accident statistics. The same year the government respond by reducing learners to 125's and getting them to mix it up with traffic on low powered, poor handling machinery.



My youngest has zero 2 wheel interest but wanted a 50cc scooter to get around, I gave him our old Suzuki Swift instead. 45/50mph is viable motorised transportation, behind forced into the gutter at sub 30mph is not.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (31 May 2020)

Very nearly had an R1 through the car window today, totally blind overtake 

Rider is lucky I'm switched on


----------



## StuAff (31 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Which is ridiculous unless the accidents are being caused by the motorcyclists, make the car test & fines far higher





Wookee said:


> Unfortunately, far too often all or part of the blame does lie with the motorcyclist. Either way, too many are dying and something needs to be done.


Both too true, sadly. The standards of four-wheel driving in this country are appalling. Not a single commute, and most cycling, goes by without me seeing something that would fail a driving test, more usually multiple times. But, equally, too many bikers are idiots. Not all the offenders are yoof with L-plates by any means.


----------



## Gunk (31 May 2020)

Smudge said:


> Seen a couple of RE Interceptor 650's parked up on my rideout today, one with the black & red tank and one with a plain silver tank. The latter was a better colour imo, it really added to the classy retro look. Had a good look around them and i must say i was very impressed with the finish on them. The p twin engine really does look stunning with a proper classic look to it.
> If i were in the market for this style of bike i would be very tempted by it.



Me too, not usually my thing, but a very pretty bike.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> Indeed. The TRRL, as they were then, concludes that there is no link between motorcycle performance and accident statistics. The same year the government respond by reducing learners to 125's and getting them to mix it up with traffic on low powered, poor handling machinery.


I dunno my Honda CB125S was one of my favourite bikes, nimble and quite a torquey little motor, it helped that I'd fitted a 1 tooth bigger gearbox sprocket though as it used to over rev in top before.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I dunno my Honda CB125S was one of my favourite bikes, nimble and quite a torquey little motor, it helped that I'd fitted a 1 tooth bigger gearbox sprocket though as it used to over rev in top before.


That takes me back, to changing sprockets on the SS50 to try to get extra speed out of it


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> That takes me back, to changing sprockets on the SS50 to try to get extra speed out of it


I don't know as it made it faster but instead of it screaming away in top at about 70 it sat at the same speed but with the tach just on the red line.


----------



## Gunk (1 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I dunno my Honda CB125S was one of my favourite bikes, nimble and quite a torquey little motor, it helped that I'd fitted a 1 tooth bigger gearbox sprocket though as it used to over rev in top before.



I had it’s smaller brother the CB100N. I loved that little bike


----------



## Drago (1 Jun 2020)

Cleaned the Max yesterday. not used it since I rode it up to Manchester airport before this virus malarkey kicked off. cleaned, lubed, sprayed anything shiny with duck Oil, waxed the paint, covered her back over. I doubt i'll be riding her again for the foreseeable, nowhere to go and lots of reasons not to go there.


----------



## Phaeton (1 Jun 2020)

raleighnut said:


> I don't know as it made it faster but instead of it screaming away in top at about 70 it sat at the same speed but with the tach just on the red line.


I used to be awesome at slip streaming & totally fearless, the other 2 lads I knocked around with had brand new bikes an AP50 & a newer version of the SS50, mine was several years old. 

Both their bikes were faster than mine, but if I could get into the slip stream they couldn't leave me, I would be inches off their back wheel, they would be weaving all over the road to break the tow. No idea how I didn't die in those first few months of being on the road, although I did only last 8 months before being taken out by a car, compound fracture of Femur along with broken tibia & fibula, honest Guv I was innocent on that occasion.


----------



## raleighnut (1 Jun 2020)

For a time I had one of these,





Honda CD 90 but I'd put an SS50 tank and exhaust so all the moped boys on AP50s Fizzies and Garelli etc thought it was another moped.

It'd do 60 though.


----------



## Electric_Andy (1 Jun 2020)

Lovely little bikes, though they all look as though someone has pinched the engine! Having ridden a couple of 50s in a field, I'm glad I started on the road with a 125


----------



## Cavalol (1 Jun 2020)

Slow bikes (especially 49cc etc) ARE dangerous, as if someone pulls out on you at (your) top whack, you're a bit knackered for getting out of trouble. Even just using 40mph roads can be hair raising because of the impatient idiots who want to overtake when there's traffic coming the other way.

At 17 I thought I knew it all, but fair play part one of the bike test (equivalent to CBT now, I suppose) taught me a couple of things that have stayed with me, and saved my bacon more than once.


----------



## Smokin Joe (1 Jun 2020)

People get even more impatient stuck behind a slow motorcycle than when behind a bicycle. They see a motorbike and they think it is able to go faster and the rider is just dawdling.


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2020)

The H cafe have opened up for takeaways, so popped down for a cup of tea and a bacon sarnie


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> The H cafe have opened up for takeaways, so popped down for a cup of tea and a bacon sarnie
> 
> View attachment 527420


Will you please stop posting photos of that blasted Blade? You're making me ill with envy


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Will you please stop posting photos of that blasted Blade? You're making me ill with envy



I do feel lucky to own it, it is a fantastic bike even almost 30 years on.

it was a present to myself when I sold my business.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jun 2020)

Going back up in value now, I had a RRW 1998 fantastic bike.


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Going back up in value now, I had a RRW 1998 fantastic bike.



that’s why I bought the very best early bike I could find.


----------



## Phaeton (4 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> that’s why I bought the very best early bike I could find.


Mate still has an N reg, not sure of the generation, he bought it for £3,400 when I think it was 3 years old, he reckons the went down to about £1,700 but figures it's now climbed back over £2,200 & rising.


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2020)

Mine is an RR-P manufactured in late 1992 and registered Jan 1993, so a very early bike.

I had a 1994 Urban Tiger before but I always wanted an early twin headlamp model. So this one is for keeps


----------



## Cavalol (17 Jun 2020)

Isn't the internet ace? Two more bikes arrived today whilst I was at work, the complete one is a Derbi GPR50 limited edition thing, the other is a 1983 Yamaha RS125DX in bits. Also bought an unused Micron from the vendor of the RS (he said it didn't fir the Yamaha) and fingers crossed, it looks like it'll go straight on to the MBX50!












Mrs Cavalol saw a picture of my 4 mopeds earlier and said 'Do you really need 4 motorbikes?' Good job she never comes to my storage.


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> The H cafe have opened up for takeaways, so popped down for a cup of tea and a bacon sarnie
> 
> View attachment 527420


That's a really nice, clean Widowmaker. A historic bike for what it represented in terms of the developmental leap, and straight original ones must be getting rare now.

My BiL has a really nice, clean and original CBR400RR from that same era. He's quite ill and has had to give up riding but won't give it to me, or even sell it


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jun 2020)

I'm on the lookout for a RGV250 if anybody knows of a sensible priced one, the R1200GS is currently on Ebay


----------



## Profpointy (18 Jun 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> People get even more impatient stuck behind a slow motorcycle than when behind a bicycle. They see a motorbike and they think it is able to go faster and the rider is just dawdling.




I had a ridiculous overtake riding my 1050 cc Triumph in town the other day. This car was driving up my arse despite my driving at the speed limit and more to the point at the same speed as the car in front. It seemed that leaving a safe gap (which I increased because the clown was so close behind) was somehow dawdling. He then did a slow, admittedly safe enough, but utterly pointless overtake into the gap. We were side by side in different lanes at the next junction


----------



## Drago (18 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> I'm on the lookout for a RGV250 if anybody knows of a sensible priced one, the R1200GS is currently on Ebay


I once test rode an RGV 250. The damn thing struggled to move with my lardarse blubber manly muscular weight upon it.


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I once test rode an RGV 250. The damn thing struggled to move with my lardarse blubber manly muscular weight upon it.


Yeah I can imagine the same with me until you get it above 9K once rode the lads Aprilla 50 but it's one of those itches, can't see me keeping it long if I find one


----------



## Phaeton (18 Jun 2020)

Well that was quick put BMW up for sale 21:30 last night sold 12:300 today at the price I was hoping for


----------



## Proto (19 Jun 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Going back up in value now, I had a RRW 1998 fantastic bike.



So did I!! 
Black and silver, a big comfy armchair but fast.


----------



## Gunk (19 Jun 2020)

Every one used to have one!

I didn't, that's why I have one now!


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jun 2020)

Mine was burnt orange, gorgeous bike, wish I could still ride one now, but the old bike injury from 1977 is catching my knee up.


----------



## Gunk (25 Jun 2020)

80 Miles this morning, met some pals in Hungerford for a coffee and bacon sarnie, it was lovely just sat on a bench in the sun chit chatting and watching the world go by. The ride through Wantage and Lambourne was glorious, I left at 8.00am so at that time it wasn't too hot.
















Rode back via Goring and Berinsfield, I didn't stop at the H as by that time it was roasting, soI decided to press on home. Nice ride though.


----------



## figbat (25 Jun 2020)

The roads from Lambourn and Newbury across to Wantage are my local favourites. I don't even mind the A4 west of Newbury.
My house is almost dead-centre of your route.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jun 2020)

I've owned my bike for five weeks now and I've racked up a huge total of 40 miles. Bandage finally came off the finger today so I can get a glove on so it's all systems go.

Starting tomorrow that is, when the temperature is set to drop ten degrees. No way am I riding with a helmet on today, even my open face one. I've just cut the grass and I'm dripping wet and absolutely knackered, much as I like the heat this is murder.


----------



## Gunk (25 Jun 2020)

I've got a very sore right wrist, it may be the start of arthritis, but I'm suffering this afternoon. Really it's time to pack in sportsbikes, I'm 55 now and none of my friends still ride them. My wife would be delighted if I got rid of it!


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jun 2020)

Mate called round today he's 60 next week, he's just chopped in his 94 Fireblade for a CBR1000F he was struggling with the Fireblade riding position


----------



## Gunk (25 Jun 2020)

Problem is that it was always a bike I wanted to own, and this is my second Blade so I struggle to get excited about a modern alternative. I might look at a 1200 GS, I've ridden one and they are really good.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Problem is that it was always a bike I wanted to own, and this is my second Blade so I struggle to get excited about a modern alternative. I might look at a 1200 GS, I've ridden one and they are really good.


I have just sold one last week, I was disappointed in the seating position, there was still not enough space between the seat & the pegs for me, the pegs wanted to be lower, or the seat higher, but if the seat went up I'd struggle to reach the floor & I'm 6ft. 

The other issue was the weight, I hated moving it around, getting it in/out of the garage, felt like it was trying to kill me all the time it was like wrestling a tiger, but once aboard & above 5 miles an hour it was a different story, superb balance & agility


----------



## figbat (25 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Problem is that it was always a bike I wanted to own, and this is my second Blade so I struggle to get excited about a modern alternative. I might look at a 1200 GS, I've ridden one and they are really good.


I know how good the GS is but I struggle to get excited by them. I've not ridden one and I suspect that if I did I'd like it, but I tend to shy away from over-hyped things and go for the left-field, unsung, overlooked ones.


----------



## Cavalol (28 Jun 2020)

Couple more joined the fleet, today. The 750KZ is really only fit for (some) parts, I'm hoping the down pipes will fit my 1974 750/4 chop, but I think they're going to be different. 







The MBX 125 should sit nicely along side it's 50cc brother. Only had a short blast on it so far, typical Honda 2T of that era where nothing seems to happen until quite high on the rev counter when it starts taking off very nicely. Bonus Allspeed exhaust should sound nice at full chat.


----------



## Proto (30 Jun 2020)

Took my Burgman for its MoT today, flew through. Tester declared it ‘immaculate’.

It’s very lardy, over 200kg, and I find manhandling it around in the garage and such problematic, but once moving it’s great ride. Going to enjoy it.


----------



## SafetyThird (30 Jun 2020)

New member of the forum, recently sold my TTR 250 as I didn't seem to find time to ride it, leaving just the bike I'll never sell in the garage, a 2005 R1150GSA. This was the day I bought it, it's a little less shiny these days but has panniers and a light bar. I really should take some more photos of it.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (2 Jul 2020)

20 years


----------



## Smokin Joe (5 Aug 2020)

Whoever destroyed this sought after classic by "Customising " it ought to be put up against the wall and shot, after first having a kidney removed without anaesthetic -

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Honda-CB...080309?hash=item3da6e5c1f5:g:vvAAAOSwXfhfCh~M


----------



## Cavalol (9 Aug 2020)

Saw this at the river (Dee) today. Still think these are the best looking four stroke bikes of all time, an absolute work of art...








Had been down there on a scooter ride out (that's not mine in background) then went later on the FS1M and photobombed it, as the kids would say...






Yesterday took a team photo of the mopeds, the AR was bought last week and got delivered Friday morning...






Also scored a belly pan for the MBX50 and a proper fuel tap (neither of which fitted yet), then took it for a short ride out, followed by coming back for the X7, and a blast on the TS.


----------



## MarkF (11 Aug 2020)

This is a great book for those of us who were the luckiest 16 year olds ever to live. Viable transportation at 16, wow, how far have we gone backwards? We put so many obstacles in the way of kids growing up and then whine about the results! At 16 I rode with others to the south of France on an FS1E just like the one on the cover.


----------



## Drago (12 Aug 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> Whoever destroyed this sought after classic by "Customising " it ought to be put up against the wall and shot, after first having a kidney removed without anaesthetic -
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Honda-CB...080309?hash=item3da6e5c1f5:g:vvAAAOSwXfhfCh~M


And then has the cheek to ask top standard bike money for it. Most of these cafe-scramblers are utter abominations, and this is no exception.


----------



## raleighnut (12 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> And then has the cheek to ask top standard bike money for it. Most of these cafe-scramblers are utter abominations, and this is no exception.


Yep whatever happened to nice conversions,


----------



## Cavalol (12 Aug 2020)

'Bobbers' are mostly exceptionally hateful looking things.


----------



## keithmac (15 Aug 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> I've thought long and hard about that. I've read all the "Chinese bikes are crap" comments on the forums but they all come from people who have never owned one. The general opinion is that they have improved considerably in recent years and are not far behind Japanese standards now (Small capacity Jap bikes are nearly all made in China anyway). I've spoken to a few owners and comments are positive, looked after they seem to last.
> 
> My budget is limited to What Mrs SJ is happy with me spending, I could afford a good bit more but that would not really be fair as it is only a leisure toy. A lot of people advise to get a second hand CB125 for the same money as a new Lexmoto - £1500 - but I would not buy a second hand 125. Most have been owned by young learners and those I see about are rolling wrecks, thrashed to bits, dropped, shagged chains hanging off and rust everywhere. Mine will be garaged, dry weather only and I know how to look after bikes, I've had enough of them. The other plus is that I have a dealer fairy close by, the nearest Japanese place is 70 miles away. Two years warranty too, so I'm prepared to take a punt.



We have been main dealers for Yamaha, Peugeot, Royal Enfield, Piaggio Group (Vespa/ Aprilia/ Moto Guzzi etc) and work on all makes.

We took Lexmoto on last year on a trial after working on them for many years and seeing them improve on build quality and parts support.

We have only had to repair one enginennin a year (have stripped countless of the posh "premium" Italian ones).

I would estimate we've sold possibly 80 to 100 units in a year and haven't had much in the way of warranty claims to deal with, any we have have been dealt with very quickly by Lexmoto (CMPO) and next day parts supply most of the time.

I think the Diablo, Enigma, Echo and Tempest have been the pic of the bunch.

As with anything it's the dealer support that goes hand in hand with the bike, if you have a bike that's poorly PDI'd and poorly serviced then it will be a poor bike regardless.

They have had teething problems, we have the seat buckets out on the scooters to check for pipe routing etc as a matter of course, grease various connectors but thats because we do a proper PDI.

Valve clearance check on 1st service (majority don't need adjusting).

I've genuinely been very surprised, we've had far less warranty issue than other far more expensive makes.

As for "Made In China" you'd be surprised what is, it's all down to quality control.

10 years ago we wouldn't have entertained any Chinese brand after seeing them through the workshop but they have improved no end.


----------



## Smokin Joe (15 Aug 2020)

So far so good with mine, I'm happy with it. The 125 is the smallest capacity bike I've owned, but what has surprised me is how physically big 125s are compared to thirty or forty years ago. They looked like real tiddlers back then, but if I told someone who didn't know that mine was a 500 it would be believable.

The weight has also gone up, back in the early eighties I had a DT175 as a commuter and it weighed about 85kg. My Isca is considered as one of the lighter 125s by the road testers, yet it comes in at 130kg. Mind you, the DT was kick start only with a simple carburetor and only very basic six volt electrics which kept the pounds off.


----------



## samsbike (18 Aug 2020)

MarkF said:


> @Smokin Joe has got me going again on the small capacity thing.
> 
> Does anybody gave any experience of the Honda Grom MSX125?


Bit late to the game, sorry.

I had one and loved it. Awesome fun as a town bike and did some 70-90 mile day rides. Just have to accept that its a slow bike and bimbling is fun.


----------



## Gunk (23 Aug 2020)

Up early this morning to meet some friends in Cirencester, 80 miles round trip which is about enough for my ageing wrists.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Aug 2020)

"New plugs, please"

"*HOW MUCH!!!!!?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJ-QNMBtiEo&t=319s
*


----------



## raleighnut (28 Aug 2020)

Smokin Joe said:


> "New plugs, please"
> 
> "*HOW MUCH!!!!!?
> 
> ...



Pile of cack, at least with Allen's ones you can ride em.


View: https://youtu.be/_hn9LidVa6g


----------



## Drago (31 Aug 2020)

I've met Allen Millyard. A genius - he mends nuclear reactors for a living - but definitely on the spectrum.

Chatting to Mrs D today, I think once the freshly rebuilt head is back on the Fizzer I may sell the V-Max. I'm doing 5 or 600 miles a year, so it's hardly worth the effort and expense.


----------



## MarkF (31 Aug 2020)

Drago said:


> I've met Allen Millyard. A genius - he mends nuclear reactors for a living - but definitely on the spectrum.
> 
> Chatting to Mrs D today, I think once the freshly rebuilt head is back on the Fizzer I may sell the V-Max. I'm doing 5 or 600 miles a year, so it's hardly worth the effort and expense.



I has a KH250 in 1979 and it was pile of cack, that started 40 years of buying good looking but fragile/useless things.

I'd keep the VMax, it's yours and you own an iconic machine and really, how much per year does it cost to have it there for you for whenever? I last rode my 62 Vespa about 16 months ago but I won't sell it.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Aug 2020)

MarkF said:


> I has a KH250 in 1979 and it was pile of cack, that started 40 years of buying good looking but fragile/useless things.
> 
> I'd keep the VMax, it's yours and you own an iconic machine and really, how much per year does it cost to have it there for you for whenever? I last rode my 62 Vespa about 16 months ago but I won't sell it.


the ones with electronic ignition were better but the ones with 3 sets of points were a devil to keep running 'right' plus if you caned em from cold (and who didn't) they'd partially seize the centre cylinder easily knackering the rings.


----------



## Cavalol (31 Aug 2020)

KH250s were fantastic bikes. Not as quick as an RD maybe, but actually better made imho, plus you didn't get that sound track on the Yams.

Right, after months being at the scooter place, the Lambretta is back. Sounds much better, rides much better. Rebore, new piston, new Scootopia carb and quite a few other things. Going well yesterday, but seems to be running slightly rich and conked out on me. Started again a few minutes later and seemed ok, possibly some fuel related thing.






Short spin on the chop yesterday, too. Oh what fun it is on corners. Said nobody, ever.






Came home, got bored, went out on the X7. Some youth on a modern 125 tried to serve me at the lights, so relived my youth and used a bit of throttle to teach the cheeky whippersnapper a lesson.






Down at the river was this little cracker






Oh, can't remember where I'm up to on this thread, but sort of 'accidentally' acquired two and a bit GT380s recently as projects.

Ps: if anyone is selling an FS1E (pedal type, ideally) at a not stupid (i.e £6,000) price, please let me know.


----------



## MarkF (1 Sep 2020)

raleighnut said:


> the ones with electronic ignition were better but the ones with 3 sets of points were a devil to keep running 'right' plus if you caned em from cold (and who didn't) they'd partially seize the centre cylinder easily knackering the rings.



Yes, I ran it on 2 cylinders for a while before leaving home and dumping the bike at the bottom of my parents garage.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2020)

Spotted in Holmfirth
At the car-park, near the 'bus-station'
(TownGate)


----------



## Drago (6 Sep 2020)

Is that an 883R?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Sep 2020)

Drago said:


> Is that an 883R?


Not certain?
https://www.harley-davidson.com/gb/en/motorcycles/iron-883.html


----------



## raleighnut (8 Sep 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not certain?
> https://www.harley-davidson.com/gb/en/motorcycles/iron-883.html


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Sep 2020)

Twenty eight grand for a 250? I don't think so -

https://www.motorcyclenews.com/news...W&email_hash=766c5384721928c9f84bc96d03052ccb


----------



## Zanelad (19 Sep 2020)

I sold my Kawasaki Z1000 a few months ago as I was unsure what might happen to my job. Mrs Z said not to, she knew I'd regret it. Guess what? She was right. So, ive just bought an old Honda CBR 600 so that I've got something to ride.


----------



## Gunk (19 Sep 2020)

I loved mine, shouldn’t have sold it


----------



## Smokin Joe (19 Sep 2020)

Zanelad said:


> I sold my Kawasaki Z1000 a few months ago as I was unsure what might happen to my job. Mrs Z said not to, she knew I'd regret it. Guess what? She was right. So, ive just bought an old Honda CBR 600 so that I've got something to ride.
> View attachment 547973


That's a beaut, proper pillion seat too


----------



## StuAff (19 Sep 2020)

A classic…


----------



## MarkF (9 Oct 2020)

I've been pondering buying an HD Sportster for a long time, but lately I've been thinking about the Yamaha MT07 & XSR700 too. Anyway, I took the plunge and bought a Honda 600 Silverwing. Just need to arrange to collect it from Boston, yep, another vehicle bought unseen, I've always been lucky before so heres hoping it continues.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkzacGE6GcM


----------



## Cavalol (11 Oct 2020)

Finally, after months of waiting for the V5 and a few minor twiddles, the maiden voyage was taken today:






Had to pull the owner of the Lambretta over on the way home, he was far too cool to be out on that


----------



## MarkF (27 Oct 2020)

Picked my Silverwing up from Boston on Saturday & rode 130 miles home via Lincoln in torrential rain and very high winds, it was not enjoyable. My first thoughts are that it is a very capable machine and a nice blue.... but it's not going to do it for me and my mother says it's "not me". Think I will wait till spring and do what I should have done, buy a Sportster and change it to exactly what I want.


----------



## Electric_Andy (27 Oct 2020)

Has anyone seen the new CCM Blackout? 600 single looks very nice but way over-priced (£9.5k I think). Strange that it's sold as a street bike but has knobbly tyres, but I like the look very much. I think I will wait 5 years and see if there are any good used ones around.


----------



## raleighnut (27 Oct 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> Has anyone seen the new CCM Blackout? 600 single looks very nice but way over-priced (£9.5k I think). Strange that it's sold as a street bike but has knobbly tyres, but I like the look very much. I think I will wait 5 years and see if there are any good used ones around.


I'd look better with 'normal' tyres.


----------



## figbat (27 Oct 2020)

I’ve always like the Spitfire but that’s not my favourite iteration of it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2020)

_'The Motorbike Show'_
ITV4
Thursday 11th

It seems that there's an interview with Paul Sample...... the creator of Ogri (& Mitzi)


----------



## Smokin Joe (4 Nov 2020)

Thanks for that, it is a great program. 

On another note, why the feck was I too lazy to look for the 24mm socket today when undoing the oil strainer cover on my Lexmoto? I picked up the adjustables instead and now the cover looks like something a dog with tungsten teeth has being playing with.

Lucky it's only £2.66 for a new one.


----------



## keithmac (6 Nov 2020)

I've got a 1983 RD250 LC to finish off tomorrow, looking forward to an old school road test!.


----------



## Gunk (6 Nov 2020)

Ring a ding, ding


----------



## keithmac (6 Nov 2020)

I recommissioned (for want of a better word) an RD400 a long while back, all completely original just been sat in a garage forever.

Road lovely, nice smooth power delivery. One of the few bikes I'd have liked for myself.


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Nov 2020)

Mad I know but the best motorcycle I ever had was a 2005 Ural military sidecar, I lived on it pretty much. Went all over UK and Europe never let me down once. Wonderful bit of kit and have regretted it ever since.


----------



## keithmac (8 Nov 2020)

Work in progress, rebuilt with new carb kits (190 main jets) went for a ride and it bogs at 4,000 rpm full throttle.

Fitted some 220 main jets last thing Saturday so hopefully that'll sort it.


----------



## raleighnut (9 Nov 2020)

keithmac said:


> Work in progress, rebuilt with new carb kits (190 main jets) went for a ride and it bogs at 4,000 rpm full throttle.
> 
> Fitted some 220 main jets last thing Saturday so hopefully that'll sort it.
> 
> View attachment 557056


Many moons ago a mate from Enderby bought one of the first 350's to go 'proddy racing' on, he'd only had it a couple of days when he pulled up next to me at a junction and attempting to show me how quick it was gave it a big handful. All that happened was a big cloud of blue smoke from his LC as my little Honda CB125s shot away from him. 

To be fair a fortnight later it was like brown stuff off a shiny earth inverting implement and Ian did fairly well on it regularly getting podiums in the 'Pro-Am' races, never got the sponsorship to do anything major.


----------



## keithmac (9 Nov 2020)

New Sports bikes are knocking out 220bhp, too fast for me.

Sounding old but I prefer tinkering with an old smoker vs laptop out for all the new generation bikes, still that's progress I suppose..


----------



## raleighnut (9 Nov 2020)

keithmac said:


> New Sports bikes are knocking out 220bhp, too fast for me.
> 
> Sounding old but I prefer tinkering with an old smoker vs laptop out for all the new generation bikes, still that's progress I suppose..


Strangely the first bike with a clutch I ever rode was an S3 Kawasaki that belonged to Ian* I'll give him his due he did warn me not to give it 'full chat' in 1st or 2nd but failed to realise that as a 14yr old I was lighter than him, the front wheel came up in 3rd at about 50mph and scared the crap out of me. Luckily I was on a straight road and it was 1976 so the road was empty of cars.

* Ian Wareham had 2 nicknames, 'Wilf' as in 'wear em out Wilf' and Eddie


View: https://youtu.be/tLPEnfrqCDY


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Nov 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _'The Motorbike Show'_
> ITV4
> Thursday 11th
> 
> It seems that there's an interview with Paul Sample...... the creator of Ogri (& Mitzi)



Anyone see it, & a _'Malcom-ised_' Henry Cole

I had a look for the new book. & found it
Also found this site & the price

Hells Teeth!
I have it on my shelves!
MIne's not new, but in VCG (no tears)
https://www.abebooks.co.uk/.../Ogri-Collection-Sample.../plp


----------



## Gunk (12 Nov 2020)

keithmac said:


> New Sports bikes are knocking out 220bhp, too fast for me.



I am seriously considering buying a used BMW S1000RR they are an incredible bike.


----------



## keithmac (13 Nov 2020)

Gunk said:


> I am seriously considering buying a used BMW S1000RR they are an incredible bike.



They are an excellent bike, worked a fair few S1000rr's and S1000XR's. Mainly servicing and tyres. 

Later ones seem smoother, better Drive By Wire throttle control.


----------



## raleighnut (13 Nov 2020)

keithmac said:


> They are an excellent bike, worked a fair few S1000rr's and S1000XR's. Mainly servicing and tyres.
> 
> Later ones seem smoother, better Drive By Wire throttle control.


Aye Guy Martin would probably agree


View: https://youtu.be/cAhQ6Xp-ilE

EDIT although TBF it was probably the traction control closing the throttle that caused the crash.


----------



## keithmac (13 Nov 2020)

I suppose unless you were privy to the datalog data you could only speculate what happened there.

They seem to be the "in" bike at the moment and I've not heard a bad word said about them. Seen a few Aprilia V4 owners move over to the BMW stable.


----------



## StuAff (14 Nov 2020)

The current S1000RR seems to be widely considered the best in class, at least for the road. Colleague who had an R1 (2014 so pre-'Big Bang' engine, a mere 158 bhp) has just PXd it for a new MT-07. Gorgeous looking bit of kit, he wanted to drop down to something with rather less power & he's happy so far.


----------



## keithmac (14 Nov 2020)

The Big Bang (crossplane crank) R1 came out in 2010, I must admit first one I road I loved it. A mix between a V twin and an Inline 4, definitely has character.

They revamped the engine in 2015 iirc, 2nd generation big bang.

Apparently it's half a V8, the uneven firing order was supposed to give better traction for the rear tyre.

Sound like a nerd now but that was the first bike in a long while where I was genuinely impressed.

The early ones may be the better option. Sound lovely with an Acropovic exhaust on!.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Nov 2020)

Oldhippy said:


> Mad I know but the best motorcycle I ever had was a 2005 Ural military sidecar, I lived on it pretty much. Went all over UK and Europe never let me down once. Wonderful bit of kit and have regretted it ever since.


Was that the one with a reverse gear, or was that the Neval??


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2020)

If anyone missed it


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nV-JELr2Q_s

And, in case anyone is wondering


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCi0sx2l1oI


----------



## StuAff (21 Nov 2020)

The genius mad professor Allen Millyard has a You Tube channel. Latest posts are about his Viper…

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtRnAI1jHao&ab_channel=AllenMillyard

The two posts before that are about his five litre twin…


----------



## raleighnut (21 Nov 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> If anyone missed it
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nV-JELr2Q_s
> ...



Simon is from Lutterworth.


View: https://youtu.be/ZjeiUT1S86o


----------



## Landsurfer (21 Nov 2020)

The Himalayan dressed up for another trip from Rotherham to Dartford ...... note the swimming float seat pad ...


----------



## StuAff (6 Dec 2020)

My Xmax 400 at its new home from home, the bike shelter at work, on Friday. I got that rather expensive bit of paper on Thursday that means I am now fully legal to ride the big blue beast. It was rather a long wait after (finally) passing the Mod 1 on February 28 (and the first fail on this bike was back in May 2019…) to get a Mod 2. In the brief window between lockdowns one and two, pretty much all the test slots were taken up by rearranged ones, and I wouldn't have been comfortable using my key worker status given I already had A1 auto. This thing will only knock about thirty seconds off my commute time, roadworks permitting (though a couple of minutes when the M27 is finally fully open again). I could wait. 

In the middle of last week, the office guy at my training school gives me a call. Could I do next Thursday, 9.07 at the Poole centre (no slots at the local one)? Hell yeah. So, up at five, met at home by instructor Henry at six, off into the pouring rain. Stop for a cup of tea at the Millbrook (Southampton) training area, then down to Poole. Despite blustery conditions and a torrential downpour, the blue Max is utterly composed at 60-70 mph all the way down the A31. I look through that big screen (it's not just a high screen, it's a really high screen) and can have the visor up (one lot of water to peer through instead of screen plus visor) without discomfort or too much noise. Into the Poole centre, despite a couple of nav errors (one each by me and Henry), in plenty of time for the test. Then off into the rain, again, with friendly examiner. 45 minutes or so later, back and I get the good news (pass, five minors). L-plates off, with one going with Henry for his colleague Deano (who's been with me for most of the attempts and wanted a trophy). Back up the A31, then its first motorway run on the M27, Henry turning off for home. Back at 11.30 to dry off a bit before going to work, on the PCX this time. 

Did about 180 miles Thursday-Friday-Saturday. Trip computer reckons 65 mpg, but ten litres filled the tank, which puts it at more like 80 mpg if correct. Will check that mileage more carefully at next fill-up… Despite the weight (awkward to push about and at low speed), still very happy with my (enforced) choice. Goes like stink- I was slightly concerned about going too quickly on the Mod 2, 30 mph is reached very quickly, acceleration at higher speeds pretty effortless. Very planted and stable on the (rather grotty due to roadworks) M27. Brakes are superb, back alone enough up to 30 or so. Front lights OK but not as good as the PCX, rear lights superb. Massive underseat storage. Seat comfy. Would be great for touring on. And the choices for next bike are interesting and will only broaden. Tmax, whatever Yamaha replaces this one with, the BMW 400s, Honda DCT 750cc bikes (with restrictors)…


----------



## Landsurfer (7 Dec 2020)

StuAff said:


> View attachment 562044
> 
> My Xmax 400 at its new home from home, the bike shelter at work, on Friday. I got that rather expensive bit of paper on Thursday that means I am now fully legal to ride the big blue beast. It was rather a long wait after (finally) passing the Mod 1 on February 28 (and the first fail on this bike was back in May 2019…) to get a Mod 2. In the brief window between lockdowns one and two, pretty much all the test slots were taken up by rearranged ones, and I wouldn't have been comfortable using my key worker status given I already had A1 auto. This thing will only knock about thirty seconds off my commute time, roadworks permitting (though a couple of minutes when the M27 is finally fully open again). I could wait.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the fold ....


----------



## StuAff (7 Dec 2020)

Landsurfer said:


> Welcome to the fold ....


Well, I've been in it a few years


----------



## Cavalol (11 Dec 2020)

Got this a week or two ago...






...it's a Scomadi TL125. I've got the 200 version (love it, brilliant scooter) which would have been in this colour (atomic orange) if I'd had the choice at the time. Actually bought the 125 because it was languishing in the garage where I got the 200 MOT'd. It wasn't the only scooter there and it wasn't the only scooter I bought too...






That's an Italjet Velocifero 50, it would appear the claim to fame of these things is that Oasis were photographed sitting on some 'back in the day'. It's a non-runner, been sat quite a long while but might attempt to fire it up one day. 

Got the Derbi GPR on the road recently, it decided not to run after the MOT but it's going again now.


----------



## StuAff (13 Dec 2020)

Xmax update. Second week of commuting with it (did three days on it, two on the PCX) again achieved 80 mpg (clearly economy is very good indeed when sitting at 50 mph for long stretches). Found the goldilocks riding position again, so right turns and pulling away are much neater and tidier than the day of the test. Just like a big PCX, really…now done 1,000 miles since I got her. Next thousand will be coming up much quicker!


----------



## Cavalol (6 Jan 2021)

Another old stroker arrived today, well actually three and a bit. This was what I really wanted out of them all though...






..one of the others was this...


----------



## raleighnut (6 Jan 2021)

Cavalol said:


> Another old stroker arrived today, well actually three and a bit. This was what I really wanted out of them all though...
> 
> View attachment 567559
> 
> ...


Ooh a bloop.


----------



## Rockster57 (6 Jan 2021)

Proto said:


> Currently bikeless but still look at the adverts. Want something easy to live with, fairly light and practical, something light a Hornet but sexier.
> 
> BSA Bantam
> Kawasaki KMX125
> ...



Good to see another "Rockster" ex-owner here. I bought mine from a journalist of a motorcycle magazine. He gave me a copy of the magazine which featured a road test of the actual bike he was selling. During my 7 years of ownership I visited the Isle of Man for the TT races several times and toured all over England, Scotland and Europe. Eventually I lured myself into selling it by the temptation of a brand new R1200RT. I had a couple of those then most recently a R1250RT. Extremely capable and comfortable bikes but I so regret selling the Rockster! Lovely bike!

Previous bikes:-
Yamaha FS1-E 1973
Triumph T120 Bonneville 1967
Honda CB550F 1977
Honda C90
Honda CG125
Honda CD175
Honda XL185SB 1981 (Bought 1985 and still owned)
Honda CD200 Benly
Honda CBR1000F 1992
Yamaha TDR250 1988
Yamaha TTR250 2004
Yamaha TTR250 2005 (Still owned)
BMW R1150R Rockster 2003
Yamaha YP250R X-Max 2011
Yamaha YP250R X-Max 2014 (Still owned)
Beta Evo 250
BMW R1200RT 2017
BMW R1200RT 2019
BMW R1250RT 2020


----------



## shep (6 Jan 2021)

Cavalol said:


> Another old stroker arrived today, well actually three and a bit. This was what I really wanted out of them all though...
> 
> View attachment 567559
> 
> ...


AP 50, my first bike in'81.

And an A100 if i'm not mistaken?

Is that the back end of a fizzie I see there too?


----------



## Rockster57 (6 Jan 2021)

Currently I have the privilege of playing a small part keeping these babies circulating around the race track. Happy days


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Jan 2021)

The greatest bike I ever owned bought new 05 Ural sidecar. Ugly, slow but utterly reliable, Warsaw green and carried my world round Europe and UK. Loads of rallies and I pretty much lived on it. Not everyone's cup of tea but best bikes ever for me. Regretted selling it immediately and if I ever got another vehicle that wasn't a bike I'd want my old one back.


----------



## Smokin Joe (6 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> The greatest bike I ever owned bought new 05 Ural sidecar. Ugly, slow but utterly reliable, Warsaw green and carried my world round Europe and UK. Loads of rallies and I pretty much lived on it. Not everyone's cup of tea but best bikes ever for me. Regretted selling it immediately and if I ever got another vehicle that wasn't a bike I'd want my old one back.


I remember the adverts for them back in the seventies. "A superbike it isn't", ran the banner. I believe they came with a toolkit extensive enough for a full strip down, though to be fair they weren't actually at the cutting edge of technology being based on pre war BMWs.

A workmate was seriously considering one, but bought a 125 Honda instead. Probably a wise decision as his daily commute was from Benfleet to North Woolwich.


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Jan 2021)

It had a toolkit and a first aid kit which contained a bottle of vodka! Apart from riding it it arrived in a giant wooden crate and I put it together. It also had a reverse gear, drum brakes which were ......let's call them interesting. Bloody marvellous things!


----------



## StuAff (6 Jan 2021)

Rockster57 said:


> Good to see another "Rockster" ex-owner here. I bought mine from a journalist of a motorcycle magazine. He gave me a copy of the magazine which featured a road test of the actual bike he was selling. During my 7 years of ownership I visited the Isle of Man for the TT races several times and toured all over England, Scotland and Europe. Eventually I lured myself into selling it by the temptation of a brand new R1200RT. I had a couple of those then most recently a R1250RT. Extremely capable and comfortable bikes but I so regret selling the Rockster! Lovely bike!
> 
> Previous bikes:-
> Yamaha FS1-E 1973
> ...


Nice list! Do not go anywhere near a 2017-on Xmax 300 or 400 unless you intend to buy it. A really big improvement on the previous gen one in every way


----------



## Rockster57 (6 Jan 2021)

StuAff said:


> Nice list! Do not go anywhere near a 2017-on Xmax 300 or 400 unless you intend to buy it. A really big improvement on the previous gen one in every way


Haha, I clocked your Xmax earlier when i was catching up on this thread Stu. I have to say I love my 250. It's pristine after all the work I put into it during Lockdown #1. That said, it's likely to be sold in due course as I'm hankering after something to replace the R1250RT. I'd love another scooter and thought about the Xmax 400 and the Tmax 560. Whilst I love the convenience of scooters, the downside for me is the lack of ability to fit panniers for touring. I have seen a Burgman equipped with panniers but if I go for another scooter, I'd prefer to stick with Yamaha. I just prefer the way they look.


----------



## shep (6 Jan 2021)

Had sports bikes through the '80's and '90's but just bum around on the old 'un's now.





The VFR is mine and the SV is my Lads.


----------



## StuAff (6 Jan 2021)

Rockster57 said:


> Haha, I clocked your Xmax earlier when i was catching up on this thread Stu. I have to say I love my 250. It's pristine after all the work I put into it during Lockdown #1. That said, it's likely to be sold in due course as I'm hankering after something to replace the R1250RT. I'd love another scooter and thought about the Xmax 400 and the Tmax 560. Whilst I love the convenience of scooters, the downside for me is the lack of ability to fit panniers for touring. I have seen a Burgman equipped with panniers but if I go for another scooter, I'd prefer to stick with Yamaha. I just prefer the way they look.


I can't see myself needing more than 93 litres (underseat plus Yam top box), but, yes, shame no-one's ever thought panniers might be handy as well. I definitely don't want to try a Tmax as I don't have the urgent need to spend ten grand on a bike, but I think I would…! Hoping for whatever replaces the 400 in Yamaha's line-up (400 is no more for 2021 because of Euro5, I can't see them leaving that gaping hole between 300 and Tmax) to be a real step forward…but in the meantime I'm happy. And I'd agree, Yams are top of the scooter pile at the mo. Burgmans just look frumpy and aged to me, good bikes but…BMW £££££ and underseat storage is a bit weak, Honda's Forza line are strong though- 125 & 350 are pretty on par with the Xmaxes.


----------



## Rockster57 (7 Jan 2021)

The R1250RT - went in December.






One of my two current projects - giving the XL a bit of a refresh.





The '04 TTR250 being treated to a tank and seat off clean.





My grandchildren trying the Xmax for size!





This one belonged to my son. Exotic machine in exotic location.





Spoiler alert! No actual work being done here. Pure pose for posterity


----------



## Rockster57 (7 Jan 2021)

StuAff said:


> I can't see myself needing more than 93 litres (underseat plus Yam top box), but, yes, shame no-one's ever thought panniers might be handy as well. I definitely don't want to try a Tmax as I don't have the urgent need to spend ten grand on a bike, but I think I would…! Hoping for whatever replaces the 400 in Yamaha's line-up (400 is no more for 2021 because of Euro5, I can't see them leaving that gaping hole between 300 and Tmax) to be a real step forward…but in the meantime I'm happy. And I'd agree, Yams are top of the scooter pile at the mo. Burgmans just look frumpy and aged to me, good bikes but…BMW £££££ and underseat storage is a bit weak, Honda's Forza line are strong though- 125 & 350 are pretty on par with the Xmaxes.



You're right Stu, the TMax is an eyewatering price. The Tech Max version is almost £12k! 

I agree with you regarding the frumpy looks of the Burgman. I have more than enough frumpiness without my scoot adding to it! Lol. The 350 Forza is a nice looking machine. And so too is it's bigger 750 sibling, which incidentally does have a pannier option and outstanding fuel consumption. It also has DCT which I rather like the idea of. 

I need to stop dreaming (and rambling on) now. So many other things to sort before I can seriously start contemplating my next bike.


----------



## Cavalol (7 Jan 2021)

shep said:


> AP 50, my first bike in'81.
> 
> And an A100 if i'm not mistaken?
> 
> Is that the back end of a fizzie I see there too?



It's the later one, FS1M. I'd love an 'E' or 'SS' (ideally with pedals), but they're ridiculous money now.


----------



## Cavalol (7 Jan 2021)

Rockster57 said:


> The R1250RT - went in December.
> View attachment 567644
> 
> 
> ...




Love the XL, keep eying them up and need to get one before the prices go out of reach. What's yours, a 185?


----------



## shep (7 Jan 2021)

Cavalol said:


> It's the later one, FS1M. I'd love an 'E' or 'SS' (ideally with pedals), but they're ridiculous money now.


I know, seen early Fizzie's up for 5K!


----------



## Cavalol (7 Jan 2021)

shep said:


> I know, seen early Fizzie's up for 5K!



There's been a couple on eBay for around £9,000! Doubt they're going to sell anytime soon, it's a (very) inflated market not helped by stupidly priced bikes. There's another fella on eBay who seems to have spent the last 58 years trying to hawk 'investment grade' bikes for daft money, and he has a few FS1Es. 

Even the 'M' ones are creeping up now, though I suspect it's either chancers or people who think all FS1 models are the same. I love mine, never ever fails to bring a smile to my face when riding it.


----------



## Rockster57 (7 Jan 2021)

Cavalol said:


> Love the XL, keep eying them up and need to get one before the prices go out of reach. What's yours, a 185?



Yes, it's a 1981 XL185SB. Even though I've owned it for 36 years, I'll be putting it up for sale after I've finished it's refresh.


----------



## Tripster (8 Jan 2021)

Started on a Kawasaki AR50, then Honda NSR 250, various Kawasaki zx6r’s and 636’s, Suzuki GSXR 750 K7, back to Kawasaki zx10r before slowing down with Triumph tiger sports. Had a few Speed Triples and love them. Can’t see me ever parting with ‘Mavis’ below despite been away and riding little each year. Eventually she will end up in Kitchen dinner as a piece of modern art 😁 Wife says not though 🥺


----------



## shep (8 Jan 2021)

Very nice.


----------



## Tripster (8 Jan 2021)

Rockster57 said:


> View attachment 567581
> 
> 
> Currently I have the privilege of playing a small part keeping these babies circulating around the race track. Happy days


Appleyards team or just a sponsor ? Tough job, don’t envy you.....much !


----------



## Gunk (8 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> Started on a Kawasaki AR50, then Honda NSR 250, various Kawasaki zx6r’s and 636’s, Suzuki GSXR 750 K7, back to Kawasaki zx10r before slowing down with Triumph tiger sports. Had a few Speed Triples and love them. Can’t see me ever parting with ‘Mavis’ below despite been away and riding little each year. Eventually she will end up in Kitchen dinner as a piece of modern art 😁 Wife says not though 🥺
> View attachment 567921



I used to have the smaller version. 675 Street triple, great bike.


----------



## Tripster (8 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> I used to have the smaller version the Street triple, great bike.


If anyone asked me about the speed triple I always recommended the street triple. I think it’s the perfect bike. Fast, sublime handling, torquey and sounds gorgeous. I think from 0-100mph it’s claimed equal to the speed triple, only after 100 would it begin to pull away but holding on at that speed to a naked bike is awful and to me now just scary. So at everyday 0-70mph max the street wins hands down. The Speeds downsides the street doesn’t have. I have a soft spot for speed triples though so couldn’t swop now. Beautiful bikes the street triples


----------



## Gunk (8 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> If anyone asked me about the speed triple I always recommended the street triple. I think it’s the perfect bike. Fast, sublime handling, torquey and sounds gorgeous. I think from 0-100mph it’s claimed equal to the speed triple, only after 100 would it begin to pull away but holding on at that speed to a naked bike is awful and to me now just scary. So at everyday 0-70mph max the street wins hands down. The Speeds downsides the street doesn’t have. I have a soft spot for speed triples though so couldn’t swop now. Beautiful bikes the street triples



It's funny it was always a bike I'd never owned but liked, so I sold my old Honda CBR 600 F3 and bought this one two years ago with only 2000 miles on the clock. I loved the looks and the riding position but it just didn't do it for me, I found it slightly boring. the problem is that the old Blade is just such an event every time you ride it, it's always going to be the default choice of bike out of the garage, Last year the Triumph only did about 400 miles between MOT's so it made sense to move it on. The garage is now packed full of pushbikes so I'm not going to replace it.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Jan 2021)

I always wanted to chop and rat a CBX1000. Considered a classic now.


----------



## Tripster (8 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> It's funny it was always a bike I'd never owned but liked, so I sold my old Honda CBR 600 F3 and bought this one two years ago with only 2000 miles on the clock. I loved the looks and the riding position but it just didn't do it for me, I found it slightly boring. the problem is that the old Blade is just such an event every time you ride it, it's always going to be the default choice of bike out of the garage, Last year the Triumph only did about 400 miles between MOT's so it made sense to move it on. The garage is now packed full of pushbikes so I'm not going to replace it.


Ah you have an old Fireblade ? I was a yuff when the original was launched at Philip Island, black, The likes of Shaun Emmett testing it. I dreamed, too young so that was that. Times moved on but still iconic and a beauty. I understand why you would choose it. Shame about the street though.


----------



## Gunk (8 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> Ah you have an old Fireblade ? I was a yuff when the original was launched at Philip Island, black, The likes of Shaun Emmett testing it. I dreamed, too young so that was that. Times moved on but still iconic and a beauty. I understand why you would choose it. Shame about the street though.



SC28’s are one of the loves of my life. I’ve owned them for many years and I’m slightly obsessed about them. This is my second, but favourite. Previously I owned a 94 Urban Tiger.


----------



## Tripster (8 Jan 2021)

Gunk said:


> SC28’s are one of the loves of my life. I’ve owned them for many years and I’m slightly obsessed about them. This is my second, but favourite. Previously I owned a 94 Urban Tiger.
> 
> 
> View attachment 567952
> ...


They are lovely looking bikes. Still look fantastic today and highly sort after. I was too young at 17 fresh from passing test to have the original but trawled the grey import sites for the CBR400 baby blade exactly like the second real blade above. Ended up with an NSR250. The two bikes I always wanted to own was the original blade and an RGV 250. Prices for the little stroker now are ridiculous. Resigned to never owning but can admire them all the same. Great bikes Gunk.


----------



## Cavalol (8 Jan 2021)

Rockster57 said:


> Yes, it's a 1981 XL185SB. Even though I've owned it for 36 years, I'll be putting it up for sale after I've finished it's refresh.



Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, please definitely don't message me when it's done with a price and location!


----------



## Cavalol (8 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I always wanted to chop and rat a CBX1000. Considered a classic now.



My mate (briefly) had a CBX many years ago. Didn't they do 90mph in 1st gear, or something daft like that?


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Jan 2021)

Very quick indeed.


----------



## Rockster57 (8 Jan 2021)

Tripster said:


> Appleyards team or just a sponsor ? Tough job, don’t envy you.....much !


Pit crew. Really awful job


----------



## keithmac (8 Jan 2021)

I've ridden a few Honda DCT bikes and it's really odd not having a clutch lever!.

Same with the Yamaha FJR Auto, takes a bit of getting used to.


----------



## Gunk (8 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Very quick indeed.



105 bhp and 272 kgs they may have felt fast but they weighed a ton


----------



## Tripster (8 Jan 2021)

Cavalol said:


> My mate (briefly) had a CBX many years ago. Didn't they do 90mph in 1st gear, or something daft like that?


kawasaki ZX 10R 2005 did 107mph in first gear according to press. I took mine on scenic route to Bridlington and on the straight from cafe opened it up. 106mph on digital speedo, shaking its head like a shiting dog. So with speedo error probably 100 but still bonkers for 1st gear. Not long after that I realised how much I loved life and how weak my a-hole was was.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Feb 2021)

Oh dear God, *WHY?????





*


----------



## Tripster (8 Feb 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> Oh dear God, *WHY?????
> 
> View attachment 572869
> *


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Feb 2021)

Except the really high ape hangers it is very nice. Not a huge fan of Harleys but they make a great chop.


----------



## Smokin Joe (8 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Except the really high ape hangers it is very nice. Not a huge fan of Harleys but they make a great chop.


Eh????

17k on Facebook marketplace. Yeah, right.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Feb 2021)

Harleys always keep their value for some reason. 17k is a lot of money though. Harleys aren't all that reliable either. What was the old joke, 90% of all Harleys are still on the road, the rest made it home.


----------



## Drago (8 Feb 2021)

A mate of mine has a Road King. It's beautifaully finished, albeit not a single piece of bodywork is exactly the same shade of red as any of its neighbours.

I don't dig Hardly's at all, but I do like the looks on the Sportster 883R. Very pretty little tool.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Feb 2021)

I do like shotgun exhausts. I had straight thrus on my old chopped VN. Stupidly loud and looking back probably very annoying for others perhaps. When I say chopped I mean ratted. Don't do shiny so everything was matt black and an old eyeless dolls head stuck on top of the back rest. Went like the clappers!


----------



## wheresthetorch (10 Feb 2021)

Kind of wish I'd kept this one.


----------



## Brandane (11 Feb 2021)

Looking forward to an improvement in the weather, and it'll be time to get this out of hibernation:






It needs a new front tyre, which I already have (need to get the wheel to a tyre fitter though). Charge the battery and fire her up, hopefully!
This year I am without work for the foreseeable future, so an extended tour may be on the cards. As might be an extended cycling tour. Weather dependent as always!


----------



## Jonjay (11 Feb 2021)

Bought another SV650 last year having not had a bike for several years. Previously had a curvy SV and then a ZX6 636. Both great bikes. I used to commute on them, now just for a nice weather bit of fun though, so looking forward to the weather warming up.


----------



## Gunk (20 Mar 2021)

I put my ‘93 Fireblade up for sale this week, it’s time to move it on. I’m getting a bit old for Sportsbikes, these days the riding position doesn’t suit me and I now feel like something modern so can do some longer trips.

I’m replacing it with a BMW S1000R sport, I’ve desperately wanted one since they first came out, used they are now at a level I can afford without any finance, so really looking forward to the experience, I’ll keep you updated.


----------



## keithmac (20 Mar 2021)

The S1000r is a great bike, I've worked on a few and they are very well made and finished.

The later bikes do have better throttle response/ throttle mapping but they are all good.


----------



## Drago (20 Mar 2021)

I've got a hankering for some old British iron, perhaps an original Commando. I keep telling myself no, but one day ill spor one for sale and will be too week to resist.


----------



## Gunk (20 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> I've got a hankering for some old British iron, perhaps an original Commando. I keep telling myself no, but one day ill spor one for sale and will be too week to resist.



I think the idea is better than the reality


----------



## Phaeton (20 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> I've got a hankering for some old British iron, perhaps an original Commando. I keep telling myself no, but one day ill spor one for sale and will be too week to resist.


Have you seen the price of those babies recently?


----------



## Drago (21 Mar 2021)

Yes, thats one of the things putting me off. Its a lot of dough to spend on garage ornament.


----------



## shep (21 Mar 2021)

One of my ornaments, barely turns a wheel nowadays.


----------



## Gunk (21 Mar 2021)

that's lovely.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Mar 2021)

Drago said:


> Yes, thats one of the things putting me off. Its a lot of dough to spend on garage ornament.


A garage ornament that leaves little drips everywhere


----------



## Smokin Joe (21 Mar 2021)

Phaeton said:


> A garage ornament that leaves little drips everywhere


The place I bought my first bike sold Triumphs, Nortons and Hondas. The Hondas were all lined up on one side of the showroom and the Brit Iron on the other, and every one of the brand new Brit bikes had a drip tray sitting under the engine.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Mar 2021)

Used to have a '63 Bonneville that in the wet you would drop the clutch at the lights & just sit there, so much oil on the rear tyre you couldn't get any traction.


----------



## Gunk (31 Mar 2021)

All change at Gunk towers, Fireblade now sold and I put a deposit down on this today. Should be a bit easier on the wrists.


----------



## Smokin Joe (31 Mar 2021)

You were ripped off there, Gunk.

I bet this was much cheaper at 2.5 grand -

1976 ROYAL ENFIELD 350cc CHOPPER BOBBER CUSTOM CLASSIC | eBay


----------



## Gunk (31 Mar 2021)

Motorcycling is a broad church!


----------



## gbb (1 Apr 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> You were ripped off there, Gunk.
> 
> I bet this was much cheaper at 2.5 grand -
> 
> 1976 ROYAL ENFIELD 350cc CHOPPER BOBBER CUSTOM CLASSIC | eBay


Not a motorcycle person but that looks horrible, a frankenbike. Yuk


----------



## Solocle (1 Apr 2021)

Have to say, I'm tempted to take CBT at some point - immediate access to L plated 125s, although a direct access A2 course would make a lot of sense.

Of course, nowhere has been sodding open, and the dough is also a question.


----------



## Gunk (1 Apr 2021)

You should do it.


----------



## StuAff (1 Apr 2021)

+1.


----------



## Gunk (17 Apr 2021)

So goodbye Blade and hello BMW today











70 miles this afternoon, what an amazing bike. Definitely made the right choice. I’ll probably regret selling the Honda but I can’t hang on to everything plus I was struggling to ride it.


----------



## Drago (17 Apr 2021)

Smokin Joe said:


> You were ripped off there, Gunk.
> 
> I bet this was much cheaper at 2.5 grand -
> 
> 1976 ROYAL ENFIELD 350cc CHOPPER BOBBER CUSTOM CLASSIC | eBay


My eyes, my beautiful eyes!


----------



## shep (17 Apr 2021)

Gunk said:


> So goodbye Blade and hello BMW today
> 
> View attachment 584412
> 
> ...


I would have been tempted to keep the 'blade. Only going up in price early round headlight ones.


----------



## keithmac (18 Apr 2021)

BMW is an excellent bike, great all rounder.


----------



## Gunk (18 Apr 2021)

keithmac said:


> BMW is an excellent bike, great all rounder.



I’ve now done just over 100 miles on it this weekend, it’s a mega bike, the engine is amazing, just so much power.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2021)

Wife's trying to persuade me to go for it, & get one of these, after saying I liked them
There's a dealer at Newton Hill, just on northern outskirts of Wakefield

https://www.royalenfield.com/uk/en/motorcycles/classic-models/classic-squadron-blue/


----------



## Profpointy (26 Apr 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wife's trying to persuade me to go for it, & get one of these, after saying I liked them
> There's a dealer at Newton Hill, just on northern outskirts of Wakefield
> 
> https://www.royalenfield.com/uk/en/motorcycles/classic-models/classic-squadron-blue/



It's very pretty and has an appeal, but on the other hand £5k could get you an immensely more capable modern machine a couple of years old. Not sure I'd want to get on the Enfield and drive to Italy on it say


----------



## Gunk (26 Apr 2021)

Profpointy said:


> It's very pretty and has an appeal, but on the other hand £5k could get you an immensely more capable modern machine a couple of years old. Not sure I'd want to get on the Enfield and drive to Italy on it say



Or if you really want a RE, a little bit more buys an Interceptor


----------



## Profpointy (26 Apr 2021)

Gunk said:


> Or if you really want a RE, a little bit more buys an Interceptor



yebbut the one he mentioned is a lot prettier, and any of the Enfields are very low tech, so I'd get the pretty one if going down that road


----------



## Drago (27 Apr 2021)

Im thinking of selling the Max. Apart from journeying to the MOT it hasn't been riddden in 14 months. Its a nicer bike than the fizzer, but the fizzer is a very rare derivative and has great sentimental value, so that won't go.

Im thinking of getting a Maxi scooter, a Burgervan or Leadenwing. I'm decades past thinking I was a big tough bikerboy, or wanting to get my knee down, and would appreciate something that I can just hop on and bimble about localish on.


----------



## Gunk (27 Apr 2021)

Drago said:


> would appreciate something that I can just hop on and bimble about localish on.



a nice Yamaha XT 250 would be cooler than a maxi scooter


----------



## StuAff (27 Apr 2021)

Xmax 300, 2017-on…looks good, big storage, very economical, loads of them about.


----------



## Drago (27 Apr 2021)

Gunk said:


> a nice Yamaha XT 250 would be cooler than a maxi scooter


Cool doesn't figure on my list.


----------



## keithmac (27 Apr 2021)

Honda Forza 300 or the new 350 is an excellent machine, really well fit and finished.


----------



## Cavalol (4 Jun 2021)

Fleet reduction going tremendously, 'accidentally' bought this a couple of weeks back...







...that seat (and the 'Madness' spare wheel) cover will be changed asap. This one has a mildly tuned 200 engine, with bigger (28mm, iirc) carb etc. I thought my black S3 Li with a 175 kit on it went well, but this thing is insane. If I keep it then I think a respray is on the cards , just not keen on the colour combo.


----------



## keithmac (4 Jun 2021)

I worked on this last week, Italjet Buccaneer. First one I've ever seen!.

Has an RD200 engine in it and road lovely.


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2021)

That must sound fantastic


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2021)

I need a two stroke in my life


----------



## keithmac (4 Jun 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wife's trying to persuade me to go for it, & get one of these, after saying I liked them
> There's a dealer at Newton Hill, just on northern outskirts of Wakefield
> 
> https://www.royalenfield.com/uk/en/motorcycles/classic-models/classic-squadron-blue/



Nothing wrong with a 500 / 535 Royal Enfield. We used to sell them, the UCE is a very reliable engine.

More of a plodder but they have a unique character all of their own. 

Have a ride on one and see what you think.


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2021)

Quick update on the BMW. I’ve had it two months now and covered 1200 miles, mainly in the rain!

It is a truly brilliant bike, bags of instant, endless power, comfortable riding position and super confidence inspiring handling and brakes.

Did 220 miles on it yesterday with no discomfort, so I definitely made the right choice.

The only downside is a huge appetite for both fuel and tyres.


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2021)

Try having a Max. I can destroy a rear tyre beyween breakfast and lunch without resorting to wheelspin or burnouts. Mind you, my friend can destroy a tyre, chain and cush drive in the same period of time on his ZZR1400, so perhaps I can't grumble.


----------



## Cavalol (4 Jun 2021)

keithmac said:


> I worked on this last week, Italjet Buccaneer. First one I've ever seen!.
> 
> Has an RD200 engine in it and road lovely.



That looks ace! Is the RD lump a factory thing or after market? Would love to hear that full chat and coming off high revs, bet it sounds mint!


----------



## Drago (4 Jun 2021)

Inwas always an X7 man myself. A fraction faster than the air cooled RD250, and 23kg lighter to boot!


----------



## Gunk (4 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Try having a Max. I can destroy a rear tyre beyween breakfast and lunch without resorting to wheelspin or burnouts. Mind you, my friend can destroy a tyre, chain and cush drive in the same period of time on his ZZR1400, so perhaps I can't grumble.





View: https://youtu.be/zFaxUHd_Tg4


----------



## Cavalol (4 Jun 2021)

Drago said:


> Inwas always an X7 man myself. A fraction faster than the air cooled RD250, and 23kg lighter to boot!








Oddly enough, took this for a blast last weekend and it was a year to the day I bought it. It's great fun, but whilst no doubt faster and more nimble/agile, it lacks the character of the KH250s I had back in the day. Great turn of speed though and not been even near to full throttle as still running in from previous owner's engine rebuild.


----------



## gbb (5 Jun 2021)

Gunk said:


> Or if you really want a RE, a little bit more buys an Interceptor


Funnily enough, a colleague and myself were talking yesterday, he is a motorbike, his father is...and his dad just got rid of an interceptor, build quality wasnt good enough.


----------



## StuAff (5 Jun 2021)

Cavalol said:


> Fleet reduction going tremendously, 'accidentally' bought this a couple of weeks back...
> 
> View attachment 592089
> 
> ...


That looks fab to me- but if you don't like it, you don't like it. Perhaps it's one step beyond your taste 

My 'fleet' is currently…the Xmax 400, now coming up on its 6,000 mile service some time soonish. Sold the PCX to someone who hopefully will give it some TLC and get it road-legal again, he picked up on the 23rd. Same day, I listed the R125…bought and collected by a local 125 specialist dealer on the Wednesday, for what I paid for it, despite it being Cat N, the non-original lock (I think it got nicked in its previous life) and a few issues he noticed (clutch- probably clumsy learner me, that one- and swing arm). I have paid for, and am now waiting on, an Xmax 300. 2018, only 2083 miles, heated grips fitted for the previous owner. As the seller was a Yamaha main dealer and I knew they weren't going to knock off anything from the purchase price (they'd just listed it, for one), I went for and got a deal on some more extras- the Yam rear rack and top box (I have the rack but not the box on the 400, so I'll be able to use it on both, no need to replace anything), the universal stay (phone/GPS mounting point) and USB power point. So waiting on the parts, getting them fitted, delivery date…

I was tempted to spend another couple of grand on a Tmax, but it would make more sense to replace the 400 with one, and I've got other spending planned anyway, and I'm not exactly bored of the 400!! The 300 is going to be a lot happier on long runs than the PCX, bit less thirsty than the 400 (though I'm getting 80 mpg still, thanks to the M27 being mostly 50 mph at the moment), and all the same nice mod cons. So, Plan A and Other Plan A


----------



## keithmac (6 Jun 2021)

Cavalol said:


> That looks ace! Is the RD lump a factory thing or after market? Would love to hear that full chat and coming off high revs, bet it sounds mint!



It came from the factory with an RD125 twin engine in it apparently, the customer has replaced that with a 200cc lump. I did ride it but didn't give it the full beans, still sounded very nice!



Drago said:


> Inwas always an X7 man myself. A fraction faster than the air cooled RD250, and 23kg lighter to boot!



I did a lot of work to an X7 a few years back, turned into an absolute money pit!. 

The original engine was beyond repair, customer bought a full "reconditioned" replacement that I fitted then took straight back out again and stripped down. 

Fitted a new crank to the recon engine and the seller washed his hands of it. It was eating gearbox oil because he'd cocked up fitting the crank and crushed the crank oil seals. It was a right job!.


----------



## keithmac (6 Jun 2021)

Here we go, to be fair it was nice to ride and wave it goodbye!.

I've got his KR1S in at the moment for lot of work, also did his RD500 and a few others!.


----------



## Cavalol (16 Jun 2021)

Can't afford a 'real' FS1E, and wouldn't really fancy paying £8,000 for one that's probably 25% replica bits anyhow, so as nice as this was...






..I decided to turn it into a replica, or something reasonably close. It wasn't done to upset the rivet counters, and wasn't done to please anyone, except me. It's also still clearly not an FS1E so not lost any sleep over it.
Anyhow, new replica 'E' indicators, seat, rear light, number plate bracket and 'E' style handlebars were sourced, then got a new headlight bowl and brackets. Popsicle purple paint was purchased and a mate of a mate made a brilliant job of spraying it. 'E' stripes decals were fitted then lacquered over, then the head light bowl and brackets were done and fitted, the former ended up a bit of a nightmare as I stupidly didn't label the wiring up before removing the head light, a mate came to the rescue and sorted that for me! The last (or latest, I suppose) thing was the Allspeed pipe. wanted a Micron, but very hard to find and big money, but Gibson/Stinkwheel still make the Allspeed, so ordered one and after the lead time of a few weeks (making plus going to chromer's) it's now on and sounds great. Obviously, being an old 2T bike it's a labour of love and things go wrong, so it's having a rough running (suspect dirty fuel or blocked main jet) and a clutch creeping problem being attended to by a local bike shop.






Obviously, there's still things to do: shocks bug me, so will (hopefully) find new replica ones, the tank and panels I'd love to replace with 'E' ones, but stuff paying probably £500 upwards then painting costs. Really wants rear light stays and some other little bits, too. Probably a bit of a 'Marmite' job, but I'm genuinely absolutely made up with how it's come out. All original parts retained, so could go back to standard at any point. Not that I intend to. 

Once finished, the AP50 should really be next, though the Honda SS50 and Kawasaki AR50 are crying out to be done.


----------



## Gunk (17 Jun 2021)

Most were thrashed and trashed so the £8000 FS1E’s are really just triggers brooms. You’ve done a nice job of that


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jun 2021)

Gunk said:


> Most were thrashed and trashed so the £8000 FS1E’s are really just triggers brooms. You’ve done a nice job of that


There were many that became quite valuable/desirable when the 'slo-ped' regulations came in (limited to 35mph) a good fizzie could hit 50mph and the AP50 a bit more, they could never keep up with the Garelli/Gilera/Fantic crowd but blew up far less often though.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2021)

Saturday 26th

_Kawasaki Corner_
Squires Cafe
(between Sherburn-in-Elmet & Ledsham)
Just off _The_ _Great North Road_/'old' A1

https://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3239770


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2021)

Saturday 26th

Squires Cafe
https://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/
(between Sherburn-in-Elmet & Ledsham)
Just off _The Great North Road_ _/_'old' A1


----------



## Cavalol (4 Jul 2021)

This got added to the 'fleet' quite recently. It's running a tuned 200 motor and is insane for what it is, to the point I don't actually like it because it just wants to go all all the time and isn't as easy to ride as my Li. It also has a 'Madness' spare wheel cover that needs binning ASAP.


----------



## Peugeotrider (4 Jul 2021)

Following on from the op...
I've had motorcycles for 20 years.
Started on a honda VT 250 f then a Suzuki gs500 followed by a cbx honda I kept until 2015,ten years of ownership on that bike and 30 k miles.
Kids came on the scene so I had no motorcycle until 2019 as I just hadn't time to spare but 18 months ago I acquired a honda XL 125 varadero and actually very taken with it.
Running cost is minimal,it's comfy and will sit at 60 all day long.
Planning to keep it long term.


----------



## keithmac (7 Jul 2021)

Another KR1-s back on the road.

It's had a fair bit done to it, I've spent two days bringing it back from the dead!.


----------



## Gunk (7 Jul 2021)

Very nice 👍


----------



## Peugeotrider (8 Jul 2021)

Me with my old Suzuki 20 years ago an my pal with his hornet 600


----------



## keithmac (8 Jul 2021)

1981 CB900 next, don't think I've worked on a bike under 30 years old this week (apart from a diagnostics job).

Carbs stripped and cleaned, valve clearances etc. 

Was a pain to balance up, ran like a dog when it came in, a bit of fettling and jobs a good un apart from some oil leaks left to fix.











CB750 in as well, sump leaks (bodged repair) and not charging (rotor failure), living the dream!.


----------



## keithmac (8 Jul 2021)

Waved goodbye to the Blue Superdream on Sat (fitted Valve Stem Seals and headgasket etc), got Red one here waiting for a carb job. You hardly see any for years then you get two in at once!.


----------



## keithmac (9 Jul 2021)

I've got this to finish off tomorrow, new clutch, sort brakes out and another bloomin carb job. 

Feel like I've gone back in time..


----------



## Cavalol (10 Jul 2021)

The Superdream took a bit of a bashing from some people, but they were a brilliant bike. The ideal commuter as enough poke to get you round, light and easy enough to flick in/out of traffic, good on fuel and reliable. Ok, they weren't as fast or exciting as most 2T 250s, but by God they were a good all-rounder.


----------



## Brandane (14 Jul 2021)

Just invested £129 (+ £12 for delivery)  on a new rear tyre for my VFR800 VTec..
Seems a lot of money when you're semi retired; wouldn't have thought too much about it this time last year! 
I did go for a Michelin Pilot Road 4 though. It is one of the more expensive tyres available, but have had good service from the current one so decided on like for like replacement. At the rate of miles I've been doing in recent years it will probably last a long time .


----------



## fossyant (14 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Just invested £129 (+ £12 for delivery)  on a new rear tyre for my VFR800 VTec..
> Seems a lot of money when you're semi retired; wouldn't have thought too much about it this time last year!
> I did go for a Michelin Pilot Road 4 though. It is one of the more expensive tyres available, but have had good service from the current one so decided on like for like replacement. At the rate of miles I've been doing in recent years it will probably last a long time .



Compared to a decent road bike tyre or an MTB tyre, that's very cheap for the amount of 'material' you get !


----------



## raleighnut (14 Jul 2021)

Cavalol said:


> The Superdream took a bit of a bashing from some people, but they were a brilliant bike. The ideal commuter as enough poke to get you round, light and easy enough to flick in/out of traffic, good on fuel and reliable. Ok, they weren't as fast or exciting as most 2T 250s, but by God they were a good all-rounder.


Yep my mate Graham bought one when the 125 law came in and they were being flogged off cheap by riders who'd not passed their tests, quite quick if you rode it like he did (don't brake if you can avoid doing so) but then Graham was 'old school' it was him who decried the myth that British bikes were best, load of old scrap iron he said apart from his Velocette (a Viper with a Venom cylinder and head fitted along with rearsets and clipons)


----------



## Gunk (14 Jul 2021)

Brandane said:


> Just invested £129 (+ £12 for delivery)  on a new rear tyre for my VFR800 VTec..
> Seems a lot of money when you're semi retired; wouldn't have thought too much about it this time last year!
> I did go for a Michelin Pilot Road 4 though. It is one of the more expensive tyres available, but have had good service from the current one so decided on like for like replacement. At the rate of miles I've been doing in recent years it will probably last a long time .



Just replaced a pair on my BMW S1000R £330, the rears only last about 3000 miles


----------



## Drago (14 Jul 2021)

Zephyr 1100 in classic Z1 colours for sale locally. I'm tempted to buy it just tolook at, but common sense says no.


----------



## wheresthetorch (15 Jul 2021)

Drago said:


> Zephyr 1100 in classic Z1 colours for sale locally. I'm tempted to buy it just tolook at, but common sense says no.


Lovely! 1100 Zephyr was my dream bike in the 90s but I couldn't afford to insure one at the time. Also needed my bike for daily transport and the chrome wouldn't have lasted long in the winter salt.


----------



## keithmac (15 Jul 2021)

Gunk said:


> Just replaced a pair on my BMW S1000R £330, the rears only last about 3000 miles



What tyres do you use?, we mainly fit Bridgestone S22's to the RR's and XR's.


----------



## Gunk (15 Jul 2021)

Me


keithmac said:


> What tyres do you use?, we mainly fit Bridgestone S22's to the RR's and XR's.



Metzeler M7’s


----------



## Landsurfer (21 Jul 2021)

Off to Belfast .....
Sunday morning 5am, bike packed up the night before, set off along the M18 / A1 north bound. Warm, but cool air full of moisture and the smells of early morning, sat around 65 mph ... no rush, 15.30hrs ferry from Cairnryan, breakfast planned for the Rooster in Penrith. Filled up at Scotch Corner then off along the A66 to Penrith.
Got to Penrith a lot earlier than planned to find the cafe closed ....
Got to Carlisle a lot earlier than planned to top up fuel ....





Realised that even with my gentle progress i was going to arrive at Cairnryan just after 10.00hrs !
THE 11.30HRS FERRY ...
Arrived at Cairnryan, went to check-in, explained i was early , the nice people at Stena sent me through onto the ferry ... result.
Off at Belfast. Ride 30 miles to sisters. Drink beer and eat food with her and her husband Steve. Bed for midnight.
2 meetings with railway companies on Monday morning then Janet and I went down the Ards peninsula to a small beach just south of Cloughy and spent the afternoon swimming. Home, beer, food, bed. Lovely day.

5am Monday.
Ride to the ferry port in Belfast ... empty roads and soft warmth.













8 other bikers on the return trip, including 2, 12 year old pillions, off with their dads touring around Scotland for a few days.
We pushed some tables together in the ships cafe and all had breakfast together chatting, sleeping and marvelling at people walking around the outer decks of a ship in the middle of the North Channel wearing masks ... must have been anti- mackerel masks we decided.

The ride home was hot, sweaty and uncomfortable .... 32 deg c air temp, engine temp steady between 39- 41 deg c, usually 24 - 26 deg. Glad to get home strip off kit and jump in shower ...

611 miles of motorcycling pleasure .... made a change from getting rained on ...


----------



## figbat (21 Jul 2021)

Landsurfer said:


> …engine temp steady between 39- 41 deg c, usually 24 - 26 deg…


Great report, but I’m baffled by this.


----------



## Landsurfer (21 Jul 2021)

figbat said:


> Great report, but I’m baffled by this.


There are 2 temp sensors on my bike .. the one in my phone which i also use for NAV and the factory fitted one in the cylinder head ... my NAV shows corrected outside air temperature the other actual cylinder head temp. 
I got hot .... the cylinder was hot ... both hotter than usual ...


----------



## figbat (21 Jul 2021)

Your cylinder head temperatures are 24-41°C?


----------



## keithmac (25 Jul 2021)

Proud dad moment, my lad taking an engine out as part of his new Saturday job 👏.


----------



## Gunk (25 Jul 2021)

My son used to help me when he was younger, sadly the interest didn’t last.


----------



## keithmac (26 Jul 2021)

Gunk said:


> My son used to help me when he was younger, sadly the interest didn’t last.
> 
> 
> View attachment 600952



I'm going to see how he gets on, already said if he doesn't want to do it as a job when he gets older that's fair enough and to do what he enjoys.

Seems to be liking it at the moment though so happy days.

If I can teach him how an engine works, maybe show him some diagnostic work on recent bikes, how to tune a carb etc it'll stand him in good stead for future hopefully.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (14 Aug 2021)

Well my R6 commuting days are over.











A taxi decided that red lights did not apply to "professional" drivers. I guess I was lucky, last year a guy was killed in the same circumstances. 
THis insurance have accepted liability and I have been paid out for the bike already. As I really like the 90's stuff, I invested in a gsxr 600. I have had a few of the 750's, but my boss was selling this at a decent price.


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Aug 2021)

Ouch!!

You were fortunate to walk away from that.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (14 Aug 2021)

I was fortunate to get an all expenses paid lift to the hospital. I am still waiting for scans, but it looks like I have torn my ACL, but if that is the worst injury, I have got away lightly!


----------



## keithmac (14 Aug 2021)

One of our customers had a low speed impact (he got T boned by a car pulling out of a side street). 

Poor lad lost his leg, the bike didn't look that bad considering the outcome.

He still comes in for a chat, passed his driving test with a false leg, all credit to him.

Only takes a moment of distraction to ruin someone else's life, quite sobering really.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (14 Aug 2021)

On two wheels (motored and unmotored) in the last 10 years I have sustained a tear in my aorta, a broken neck and now this. All because of a moments inattention or stupidity by motorists. They can happily get on with their lives, with slightly increased insurance premiums, while I have life changing injuries.
But I have been lucky, I am still here and one of my friends isn't, a guy pulled out in front of him and he was killed after his leg was severed by the edge of the fibreglass fairing. The guy pulling out said he was blinded by the sun and could not see. So maybe do not pull out then? 
The guy that ran my local motorbike shop was involved in a head on collision after a young lad went around a corner on the wrong side of the road, going too fast. He had to have CPR at the road side and has had to sell his business because of the injuries sustained. The driver said it was the riders fault, he was intimidated by the motorbike on the other side of the road and that made him lose control! 
But anyone that rides bikes have stories like this and the people say it is bikes that are dangerous. It is drivers that are the problem!


----------



## StuAff (14 Aug 2021)

Yup. Every single night on the commute home I see vehicles with head or tail or both lights off. A speeding driver swerving around lanes nearly wiped me out Thursday night, then an artic driver threw a strop because I waited at a roundabout because an extremely slow cyclist was making his way round (an idiot, but I didn't need to endanger him). Tailgating, failure to signal on roundabouts, racing up to red lights…but remember folks, you're the dangerous ones. My YBR died in a SMIDSY, I got away with a bruised foot. There's a reason why Mod 1 & Mod 2 are so tough…


----------



## Cavalol (14 Aug 2021)

Thank God you're ok, Pumpkin the Robot. Could have been nasty that, I expect it was a bit of an ar*e twitching moment.


'Fleet' reduction has been a bit mixed here, one or two have gone (mostly boring, modern small bikes) but what precious little room is left has been getting filled again. This showed up for sale yesterday, about 60 odd miles away. Within a matter of a few short hours it was paid for, delivery arranged then it was dropped off. That's the 4th blue Suzuki here now, it joins the AP50 (A50P, to be exact), the TS185ER and the X7







it runs but will need a fair bit of work I think. Carbs will need to be cleaned and probably balanced, couple of local places or possibly a mate can do this for me as it's a bit beyond my skill set.


----------



## keithmac (15 Aug 2021)

A lad at a shop near us ended up under a car while test riding a bike (car drivers fault), he was in a real mess as you can imagine.

Even after recovering in hospital for month he couldn't do his original job, left a while later as they gave him a job in Parts Department but he couldn't get on with it. 

He was (and still is) a lovely lad, polite and chatty. Same again someone else not concentrating on driving ruined his life basically.

When I ride a motorcycle I view everyone else as a potential accident waiting to happen, there's some really sh1t drivers about.

I've seen people still pull out of side streets even when you've made eye contact with them, no excuse at all for that!.


----------



## keithmac (15 Aug 2021)

On a happier note my lad was de-crating and building new bikes Yesterday, said he really enjoyed it.

Love having him around the workshop, look forward to when he comes in as he's just so happy and enthusiastic.

We're giving WK's a go.


----------



## figbat (15 Aug 2021)

keithmac said:


> I've seen people still pull out of side streets even when you've made eye contact with them, no excuse at all for that!.


I never assume that anyone has made eye contact, even if they appear to have looked right at me. “Looked but didn’t see” is a common cause of accidents.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (15 Aug 2021)

I watch the front wheels. Easy to see the car pulling out as soon as the wheels turn.

It must be nice having your son work with you. When I was 16 I bought an MTX50 rolling chasis and then got it working with my dad. I learnt a lot in the first few years of riding and building (and rebuilding) 2 stroke 50s and 125s with my dad.


----------



## Electric_Andy (15 Aug 2021)

keithmac said:


> On a happier note my lad was de-crating and building new bikes Yesterday, said he really enjoyed it.
> 
> Love having him around the workshop, look forward to when he comes in as he's just so happy and enthusiastic.
> 
> ...


I really like those. The Heralds, Mash, WKs and the like are just what I was after. There was a Mash 500 (400cc) going a while back and it looked in great nick. Chap only wanted 1400 for it. But by the time I re-did the garage to make room, it was gone!


----------



## keithmac (15 Aug 2021)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> I watch the front wheels. Easy to see the car pulling out as soon as the wheels turn.
> 
> It must be nice having your son work with you. When I was 16 I bought an MTX50 rolling chasis and then got it working with my dad. I learnt a lot in the first few years of riding and building (and rebuilding) 2 stroke 50s and 125s with my dad.



Yeh my first bike was an MT-5 years back, loved helping my lad build his own MT-5 over last couple if years, some quality dad time!.

He's got a year to wait until he can ride it on the road, it'll be a long year..


----------



## figbat (15 Aug 2021)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> I watch the front wheels. Easy to see the car pulling out as soon as the wheels turn.


Yep, same here. Not only can you see them pull out but you know exactly where they are going… a car doesn’t have to follow its indicators but it does have to follow its front wheels.


----------



## Cavalol (15 Aug 2021)

Totally agree, there's a whole 'body language' with cars and you can often tell the ones who either aren't going to stop at a junction, or will end up a couple of foot over the line. As a cyclist or biker, it's horrible observing people do this.


----------



## keithmac (19 Aug 2021)

You can't deny Ducati make a beautiful looking bike, but they are definitely "finicky"..


----------



## raleighnut (19 Aug 2021)

keithmac said:


> You can't deny Ducati make a beautiful looking bike, but they are definitely "finicky"..
> 
> View attachment 605000


They used to make beautiful bikes that were 'slightly' unreliable


----------



## keithmac (19 Aug 2021)

This was even worse, how anyone would ride a motorcycle where the throttle is practically seized solid is anyones guess.

First time for everything, never seen one this bad before.


----------



## Gunk (19 Aug 2021)

I’ve ridden an 1199 Panigale and was brutally fast, the riding position is extreme and the power is just on or off, it was an experience to ride but not my cup of tea.

But who on earth puts cheapo R&G stickers on an exotic Italian superbike, you need to have words @keithmac


----------



## keithmac (19 Aug 2021)

Not my cup of tea either, I just get lumbered with them when the electronics throw a wobbly!.

Took a while but I finally found the R&G sticker.


----------



## keithmac (19 Aug 2021)

We had a £36k Panigale V4R in for a while, same again absolutely stunning motorcycle but sounded like the engine was going to explode at any minute when running!.

Aprilia Tuono V4's same again, first time I worked on one I was sure it was mechanically knackered (unlikely at 500 Miles mind).


----------



## Gunk (19 Aug 2021)

The Tuono V4 is a brilliant bike, if wasn’t for the sketchy dealer network and reliability issues, I would have bought one instead of my S1000R. However I’ve completely gelled with the BMW, so I ended up with the right bike.


----------



## keithmac (20 Aug 2021)

We stopped selling Piaggio Group bikes (Aprilia, Vespa, Piaggio, Gilera, Moto Guzzi).

Nothing wrong with the bikes but treated their dealers like sh1t. We were expected to warranty repair bikes that we'd never sold (some dealers were selling them retail for less than we could buy them for at cost!) at half our hourly workshop rate.

Half the faults were due to crap, none existent PDI's.

I'm sure we actually lost money the last year before we removed main dealer status.

The BMW S1000R is an excellent bike, you've made a great choice there 👍.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (20 Aug 2021)

My brother does the catering for Synetiq BMW so I get free tickets for BSB. I also got a grid walk before one the races at Oulton last year. The beemers seem to be a little more competitive with M model.


----------



## Gunk (20 Aug 2021)

keithmac said:


> The BMW S1000R is an excellent bike, you've made a great choice there



definitely, be even better when this bad boy is fitted tomorrow!


----------



## keithmac (20 Aug 2021)

I fitted a system for a customer on an S1000R that required chopping the silence/ catalyst off the downpipes, it was a sad day!. Sounded bloody horrific straight through pipes basically!.

That Akrapovic will be just right imho.


----------



## Cavalol (22 Aug 2021)

keithmac said:


> We stopped selling Piaggio Group bikes (Aprilia, Vespa, Piaggio, Gilera, Moto Guzzi).
> 
> Nothing wrong with the bikes but treated their dealers like sh1t. We were expected to warranty repair bikes that we'd never sold (some dealers were selling them retail for less than we could buy them for at cost!) at half our hourly workshop rate.



Years ago now the company I worked for had loads of Iv*cos, the one I had the misfortune to pilot had a lengthy list of faults when it was about a fortnight old. Took it to the main dealers (literally about 75 yards away) and they tried to wriggle out of every last thing mostly because 'we didn't sell it'. An interesting 'debate' followed and eventually they did the work required. 

I most certainly see why your company wouldn't want to do the repairs if they're not being paid properly, but you'd think the vehicle company would make sure they did, as it appears extremely unprofessional to the customer. 

Must hasten to add I'm not having a go at you, or the dealership you work for.


----------



## keithmac (22 Aug 2021)

Cavalol said:


> Years ago now the company I worked for had loads of Iv*cos, the one I had the misfortune to pilot had a lengthy list of faults when it was about a fortnight old. Took it to the main dealers (literally about 75 yards away) and they tried to wriggle out of every last thing mostly because 'we didn't sell it'. An interesting 'debate' followed and eventually they did the work required.
> 
> I most certainly see why your company wouldn't want to do the repairs if they're not being paid properly, but you'd think the vehicle company would make sure they did, as it appears extremely unprofessional to the customer.
> 
> Must hasten to add I'm not having a go at you, or the dealership you work for.



No I can see it from both sides, ultimately if the manufacturer paid a proper labour rate for warranty repairs this type of thing wouldn't happen.

We did suck it up for years but got to the point where it was not worth selling them unfortunately.


----------



## Cavalol (26 Aug 2021)

Appear to have gone over to the dark side...






...a handful of rides later and I'm hooked. It's far easier to ride than I expected and actually very pleasant, though would possibly grate a bit over rough roads and longer journeys. It's only the 883, allegedly some HD riders say these aren't a 'proper' Harley, but that would be their problem, if it's true.


----------



## keithmac (26 Aug 2021)

Cavalol said:


> Appear to have gone over to the dark side...
> 
> View attachment 606187
> 
> ...



I've worked on a fair few 883's nice bike and a lot more manageable than the Road Kings etc.


----------



## Gunk (26 Aug 2021)

Not my thing, but hey, different folks, different strokes.


----------



## Gunk (27 Aug 2021)

Fitted a bit of titanium and carbon today. Not really any louder but a bit deeper and looks lovely.


----------



## Drago (27 Aug 2021)

Must...not...buy...1952...Beeza...350...advertised...in...MK...


----------



## Cavalol (28 Aug 2021)

Drago said:


> Must...not...buy...1952...Beeza...350...advertised...in...MK...



How did the ride home go?


----------



## Gunk (7 Sep 2021)

Cavalol said:


> How did the ride home go?



It didn’t


----------



## Cavalol (7 Sep 2021)

Ahh, you borrowed a van or a trailer then?


----------



## Gunk (8 Sep 2021)

I’ve just read all 52 pages over the last couple days and it is a very interesting and entertaining thread. I thought I would share some of my bikes from the last 10 years, as you can see I basically buy and try anything!


----------



## Drago (9 Sep 2021)

I managed to resist, but the lure of middleweight brit iron is gaining strength. Theres abput and at sensible money too.


----------



## Tail End Charlie (9 Sep 2021)

Drago said:


> I managed to resist, but the lure of middleweight brit iron is gaining strength. Theres abput and at sensible money too.


I'm the same. Today I went to watch the Tour of Britain go past and then I chatted to a guy who had turned up on an old Triumph Trophy (single carb Bonnie). Turns out he lives about five miles from me and has five Triumphs, (four Trophy and a Bonnie), the bike he was on, a D reg, was very smart. I'm going to look at his others next week. I told him five bikes was greedy and he needs to off load one my way.


----------



## Cirrus (9 Sep 2021)

Daughter's boyfriend has just bought a Daytona 675 (now in my garage) lovely bike with a beautiful sound.


----------



## Zimbob (10 Sep 2021)

Got out round Loch Ness with a friend for a run this week, catching the end of summer


----------



## Gunk (10 Sep 2021)

That’s a proper old school streetfighter, love it 😍


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (14 Sep 2021)

I had a trip to Donington park this week for a track day. I am still struggling with injuries sustained in a crash in April (I found out this week I had fractured my knee cap and torn my posterior cruciate ligament) so hanging off the bike was a little difficult. I only did the morning sessions, before feeling a little worse for wear, but I enjoyed the time on track. Hopefully, I will be able to do a few more next year. I would like to get back to Cadwell, Oulton park and do Brands hatch for the first time.


----------



## Cavalol (24 Sep 2021)

Besides a couple of boring (and relatively awful) Chinese scooters, these two arrived this week, both 49cc...






followed today, by this....






The RD is an import, but should still be a bit of fun to knock about on. As I have now no room at all left, the GS550E is up for sale and a couple more will follow.


----------



## Gunk (25 Sep 2021)

Had a nice ride out to Bibury today to the Classic Motor Hub to their Ride In day. All the chaps off the Motorcycle Show were there and I managed to have a chat to both Alan Millyard and Guy Willison, both top blokes

















Snapped this shot in a posh gateway on the way home


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (26 Sep 2021)

I was going to go to Oulton park today for the BSB racing (I get free tickets, as my brother does the catering for BMW) Unfortunately, I decided against filling up with fuel on my way home from work on Thursday when the warning light came on.
Now all the local garages are out of fuel and I do not want to risk running out trying to find some!


----------



## Cavalol (10 Oct 2021)

Went to look at two bikes the other, nearly bought four, but ended up buying the two I hadn't gone to view instead. One (on the right) runs, or it did but now doesn't, the other one is a non-runner. The latter going to my ace mate to have the new wiring loom (supplied with it) fitted, the former I'll tinker with in the week. Thought I was being clever finding/making space for them, then remembered I've got three others away, two being repaired and one in for MOT.


----------



## Cavalol (20 Oct 2021)

Bit of news on the running Bantam: Turns out that the reason it stopped running is because brains of Britain here got the choke the wrong way, i.e thought it was off and it was on. Someone kindly pointed out which way it should be, and it was great afterwards. Too the chance to hoy the old stinking fuel out and pre-mixed some E5 Shell with synthetic 2T oil, also Shell. The previous owner suggested not using synthetic, but some internet research from fellow owners said it wouldn't do any harm, and it certainly hasn't effected the Lambretta. Sods law dictates piddling down for days (fair weather biker) and having to use a van for work as I had three other bikes to move about, so not been out on the BSA since.

In other news, the RD50 is back from the garage. The headstocks bearings were alarmingly shot, so newer fancier ones have been fitted and a running issue (won't rev past about 5,000) was supposedly sorted. It's fine in first, but bogs down something chronic under load (17.5 stone fat bloke) so going back to garage. They seem a decent outfit so it's no biggy as it stands.


----------



## StuAff (24 Oct 2021)

A question: Has anyone ever heard of a vehicle being left with power on, but the ignition key removed? Friday afternoon, I get to work, park the bike up and about a minute later a distribution colleague turns up on her V-Strom 650 (nice bike). Notice she uses the kill switch rather than the key to turn the engine off. I lock everything up, go in. Later on, there's two tannoy calls about a vehicle with lights on. One of the managers (another biker) asked me about it, thought for some reason it was mine. He'd taken a picture of the V-Strom, lights on. I go out there later on, and still on, the key's out but the power's still on- like she's somehow got the key straight out. After work (9.30) she's there (being a driver she was out on the road when those calls came) and the battery's flat, probably needed to get a recovery truck. Never seen anything like it. Physically impossible with all the bikes I've owned.


----------



## Gunk (24 Oct 2021)

V-Stroms have a position past the handlebar lock called: Parking Lights, I’m guessing this is what caused the flat battery.


----------



## StuAff (24 Oct 2021)

Gunk said:


> V-Stroms have a position past the handlebar lock called: Parking Lights, I’m guessing this is what caused the flat battery.


My Xmaxes have that as well, but I've never used it. It's the hazards and indicators only- and not on by default- all other electrics off. On the V-Strom, the tail light (not sure about the headlight, but probably) was on, the dash was lit as well. But I couldn't switch anything off and save her the bother without the key.


----------



## Profpointy (24 Oct 2021)

Gunk said:


> V-Stroms have a position past the handlebar lock called: Parking Lights, I’m guessing this is what caused the flat battery.



My triumph has this frankly
moronic feature too. As did a loaner suzi from the menders. I have never ever needed the feature but used it 3 times - which was extremely annoying


----------



## StuAff (24 Oct 2021)

I can't see the point either- on the Xmax it's past the steering lock position, so I presume the lock will still be on. Not much good if you need to move the bike with hazards on.


----------



## Landsurfer (24 Oct 2021)

Rained overnight but forecast for glorious sunshine. Told work on Wednesday I would be late in Thursday .... So that will be Friday then ..!
251 Miles of fun and games ...
M18 / A1 to Wetherby then the loop as shown;








It was bitterly cold ... but how could anyone complain ;
However the SPAR at Grassington has great hot chocolate ...


----------



## Gunk (24 Oct 2021)

I was out yesterday morning but only did about 100 miles, it was cold, it’ll be the last ride of the season wearing two piece leathers, time for my winter textiles to be dusted off.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (24 Oct 2021)

All the off road bikes I have had, you were able to remove the ignition key and leave the ignition on.
My R6 also had this feature, but I think that may have just been a dodgy ignition barrel, as it was also difficult to turn it on. A common thing for Yamaha ignition switches from that era according to my local bike shop.


----------



## Landsurfer (24 Oct 2021)

Gunk said:


> I was out yesterday morning but only did about 100 miles, it was cold, it’ll be the last ride of the season wearing two piece leathers, time for my winter textiles to be dusted off.


The leathers where put away a month ago ....


----------



## keithmac (24 Oct 2021)

It's called "Park" position (the position after steering lock). Plenty of bikes have it. 

It is possible the dashboard backlighting would have been lit but it's normally just front position light and rear tail light.

On a normal road bike ignition you shouldn't be able to remove key when on the "on" position.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (24 Oct 2021)

A few weeks ago the 20 year old clutch cable on my gsxr snapped. I eventually got the AA to drop me off at home and ordered a new clutch cable. I fitted that today, but once it was all back together, the indicators on the left do not work at all, the bike is misfiring a low revs and the head lights are working intermittetly if I play around with the loom. I hate electrics grrrrr.


----------



## keithmac (25 Oct 2021)

Theres a big wiring connector (LHS I believe), near where the fairing upper meets the side panel.

Those are notorious for poor connecions, corrosion etc.

I've hard wired a fair few of those over the years.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Oct 2021)

That's where it is. I just hate tracing the problem.


----------



## Johnsop99 (25 Oct 2021)

Cavalol said:


> Went to look at two bikes the other, nearly bought four, but ended up buying the two I hadn't gone to view instead. One (on the right) runs, or it did but now doesn't, the other one is a non-runner. The latter going to my ace mate to have the new wiring loom (supplied with it) fitted, the former I'll tinker with in the week. Thought I was being clever finding/making space for them, then remembered I've got three others away, two being repaired and one in for MOT.
> View attachment 613051
> 
> 
> View attachment 613052


Just catching up with this thread. This brings back memories, my first real motorbike (after a Honda SS50 sports moped) was a 1968 G reg D14/4 in this same blue colour. Ignition timing kept slipping and it was a bit of a pig until the engine warmed up. I remember starting off from school one day going down the hill with a lot of other kids on pushbikes. Got to the bottom of the hill, there was a big bang and looked round and saw the baffle from the torpedo style exhaust lying on the road some 20 yards behind me. Luckily it somehow missed hitting the many cyclists behind me! Carrying a packet of fag papers to adjust the timing was an essential with that bike.


----------



## Electric_Andy (25 Oct 2021)

Profpointy said:


> My triumph has this frankly
> spastic feature too. As did a loaner suzi from the menders. I have never ever needed the feature but used it 3 times - which was extremely annoying


My Fazer had this as well. The same day I bought it, I had to phone the dealer and ask how I turn the lights off. They informed me that I'd turned the key "off" too far!


----------



## figbat (25 Oct 2021)

TBH I was surprised to find bikes that DIDN’T have this feature - I thought it was pretty standardised. My Yamaha Thundercat had it and I very rarely accidentally actuated it, but the KTM didn’t - as far as I could find - have any way of invoking parking lights. I believe my current BMW can have parking lights through some switch configuration.


----------



## keithmac (25 Oct 2021)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> That's where it is. I just hate tracing the problem.



Invest in a good heat shrink crimp tool and some heat shrink crimps (white and red).

I used to solder and shrinkwrap repair these but now this would be my preferred method.

Just make sure you get proper shink crimp pliers (the plastic crimp pliers don't work properly even though some sell them with the heat shrink connectors).

Personal I'd chop the connectors off and hard wire the lot.


----------



## Cavalol (25 Oct 2021)

Took the FS1 for a spin earlier and that 750/4 parked next to it shortly after, fair play the Honda was mint. Trying to squeeze the odd ride out in before it gets too bad weather wise, yesterday the 883 XL followed by the Lambretta. The latter felt ridiculously small after the HD, but still brings a big grin when riding it. Today was going to be the MT50 after the little Yamaha, but daft ar*e here decided to try and fit a new carb to the OR50, and it hasn't ended well. Oh dear, as soon as the Rd50 is ready I'll drop the Suzuki off in it's place and get the experts on the case.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (25 Oct 2021)

keithmac said:


> Invest in a good heat shrink crimp tool and some heat shrink crimps (white and red).
> 
> I used to solder and shrinkwrap repair these but now this would be my preferred method.
> 
> ...




I I invested in a decent set of crimpers last year, the R6 I had before this had a previous owner that must have had shares in halfords blue electrical connectors! The whole bike was a bit of a mine field, some people should just have their tools taken away from them!


----------



## keithmac (25 Oct 2021)

Pumpkin the robot said:


> I I invested in a decent set of crimpers last year, the R6 I had before this had a previous owner that must have had shares in halfords blue electrical connectors! The whole bike was a bit of a mine field, some people should just have their tools taken away from them!



I see it day in and day out , the major of my working life is sorting other people's "repairs" out..


----------



## Landsurfer (4 Nov 2021)

Another tough day at the office ....
M18 / A1M to Ferrybridge and from there ..... ??
There is a road that runs from Ferrybridge to RAF Dishforth ... a B road, sometimes a small "A” road, sometimes a big "A" road. But a lovely road, low on traffic big on “nice”.
The maps don't show it well as it runs so close to the A1M, but go on MAPS and you can drill down to see it.
Thirsk to York is a pleasant ride, the A19 north of York is a lovely road, narrow but with great views across to Sutton Bank and the moors.
So Rotherham, Doncaster, Ferrybridge, Wetherby, Boroughbridge, Thirsk, York, Tadcaster, Sherburn-in-Elmet, back to Ferrybridge and home ...
I stopped at Boroughbridge ( pictures) and again at Squires Cafe Bar at Sherburn-in-Elmet .... the amazing bikers cafe, and a return along outbound roads ...
150 Miles of sunny, but cold, late autumn weather ...








Boroughbridge Weir ... in full flow .... Salmon can be seen doing the jumping thing, and the river is famous for Lampreys ..really nasty fish with a circular row of teeth .... but they don't feed in fresh water ..thankfully ...


----------



## Cavalol (2 Dec 2021)

Accidentally seem to have bought this today


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2021)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQX2tol_Ny4


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2021)

From my files

_'Squires'_
Newthorpe
Between Sherburn-in-Elmet & Ledsham

The CBX was displayed in a case, inside the cafe

22nd July 2017











7th March 2018










https://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/


----------



## Gunk (7 Dec 2021)

Back when life was a bit more normal


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2021)

*Re; *my CBX images
When we took the BWSOW there, back in June, there was something else in the case
Can't remember what, but it was a 3-cylinder

And, back in August 2019
I think, going from the photos to either side of it, in the file, that this was at B&Q Halesowen (Birmingham)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 1st July 2016


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Dec 2021)

From my files

Not 100% certain where I saw this RL, but...... I'd hazard a guess at
Ackworth Steam Fair(?)
(Ackworth is on the A628, between Pontefract & Barnsley)
16th July 2007


Beamish - Suzuki RL250


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2021)

From my files

17th July 2010

Possibly _Ackworth Scammell Gathering_? (or_ Steam Fair_?)
Honda TL125


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jan 2022)

From my files
_Anglia Motel_
A17
Fleet Hargate
Lincolnshire
(Tuesday 29th January 2019)






https://www.angliamotel.co.uk/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4615068


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2022)

Monday 7th

Market Place
Malton


----------



## Brandane (10 Mar 2022)

The time may have come for a change of bike, after 6 years. Currently have a 2002 Honda VFR VTec, worth not a lot, probably about £1400 as a trade in. 

The cost of fuel has led me to look for something a bit frugal, and the Honda NC750 seems to fit the bill. It is supposed to be good for almost 80 mpg.. 

I have watched a few YouTube reviews and I am quite impressed. OK, it doesn't have the performance of the VFR, but I am getting older and sensible (ish). I've never owned or even ridden a twin cylinder before. 

Another plus is that maintenance looks simple in comparison to the VFR.. @keithmac will know about that? 

There is one for sale at a Honda dealer not too far away. I feel a visit is in order!


----------



## Electric_Andy (10 Mar 2022)

I've never ridden one but have owned a 650 twin before. I went from an FZ6 to an SV650 and found the twin to be much more favourable. It allows for a much lazier ride, not so much shifting, and better on fuel. The NC would be in my top list if I wanted it for leisure and commuting, in terms of comfort. They seem very popular for commuters, and seem a very good choice for a do-it-all bike


----------



## Gunk (10 Mar 2022)

Not my cup of tea, but the reviews are excellent and they seem to on for ever.


----------



## Gunk (10 Mar 2022)

I owned an F800ST years ago as a second bike and that was very similar to the Honda NC750, soulless but a very easy to live with and effective bike. It actually handled very well, just a bit boring.


----------



## keithmac (11 Mar 2022)

Brandane said:


> The time may have come for a change of bike, after 6 years. Currently have a 2002 Honda VFR VTec, worth not a lot, probably about £1400 as a trade in.
> 
> The cost of fuel has led me to look for something a bit frugal, and the Honda NC750 seems to fit the bill. It is supposed to be good for almost 80 mpg..
> 
> ...



They aren't too bad to service, air filter is a bit of a pain to get to though.

Are you going for the Manual gearbox or the DCT Automatic?.


----------



## figbat (11 Mar 2022)

There are twins and there are twins. My first experience of a twin was a go on a friend’s Ducati 848 Panigale. That was quite an experience but it wasn’t just the engine, it was the whole race-focused package. Nice for a go, wouldn’t want one.

Then I bought a KTM 990 SMT which turned out to be the wrong bike for me - mostly because of the engine, which was so torquey but also so eager to go that it was difficult to ride it lazily.

My current bike is a F900XR - still a twin but a parallel rather than V and it couldn’t be more different - still torquey but so much smoother and easier to ride under all conditions.


----------



## keithmac (11 Mar 2022)

Ducatis are lovely until you have to work on them and the shine soon wears off.

They have some interesting ideas I'll give them that much..


----------



## Gunk (11 Mar 2022)

figbat said:


> My current bike is a F900XR - still a twin but a parallel rather than V and it couldn’t be more different - still torquey but so much smoother and easier to ride under all conditions.



One of my mates has one, he loves it. Modern day F800ST but with a chain


----------



## Gunk (11 Mar 2022)

keithmac said:


> Ducatis are lovely until you have to work on them and the shine soon wears off.
> 
> They have some interesting ideas I'll give them that much..



I owned this years ago, nicer to look at than to ride.


----------



## Brandane (11 Mar 2022)

keithmac said:


> They aren't too bad to service, air filter is a bit of a pain to get to though.
> 
> Are you going for the Manual gearbox or the DCT Automatic?.


Thanks. 
It's the manual version.


----------



## keithmac (11 Mar 2022)

Brandane said:


> Thanks.
> It's the manual version.



I've worked on a few, just normal services etc. As you know Honda's are nigh on bullet proof!


Had one with intermittent crank but no start, turned out to be a faulty roll over / tip over sensor but that's a one off.


----------



## Brandane (11 Mar 2022)

keithmac said:


> I've worked on a few, just normal services etc. As you know Honda's are nigh on bullet proof!
> 
> 
> Had one with intermittent crank but no start, turned out to be a faulty roll over / tip over sensor but that's a one off.


The decision has been taken out of my hands; the bike I was considering has been sold . I think with the rising petrol prices, they are going to be popular, and priced accordingly. The salesman told me I was about the 9th enquiry about that bike since it was sold a few days ago. They have another one in stock but it's a 2020 model and priced at £6500. Out of my budget .


----------



## keithmac (11 Mar 2022)

That's a shame, shops are struggling to get 2nd hand stock and can basically name their price (up to a point).

Keep on looking hopefully another will turn up.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Apr 2022)

I sold my Moto Guzzi Breva at the end of last year as it rarely got used. If Jannie and |I wanted to go on a trip we jumped on the Honda 125 Innova. It was so much easier for us. We even went 2 up camping in Germany like that. I missed having a bigger bike in the shed and started looking, as you do. I quite fancied a Royal Enfield Himalayan. But we do not need a 400cc bike and after some research, I learnt they are very heavy for a 400. I did a bit more thinking and came to the decision that a 250 cc would do us. I then saw an ad for a Suzuki GW 250 Inazuma from 2016 with 4000km on the clock. Yes..I had never heard of one either. The seller is a professional car sprayer and has changed a lot of the parts to black which is nice. I did my research and that came out well. The bike looks even better in the flesh and the seller is the original buyer . It even looks like a full size bike. So the deal was done and insurance is £140 a year including Europe wide breakdown including repatriation for bike, rider and passenger. I am currently sorting out some luggage and a screen. That INAZUMA sticker will be coming off. We are looking forward to some little trips in the summer at a leisurely pace.


----------



## Cavalol (4 Apr 2022)

Love the look of that, Steve. Sort of between 'real' classic looks and the kind of modern interpretation of a classic look. I bet that's lovely to ride and the ideal bike for bumbling round on.


----------



## a.twiddler (4 Apr 2022)

A very neat little bike. If only there was a bigger market for such functional smaller capacity bikes in the UK and Europe. Even bikes like the Innova are quite capable of much more than the average owner might believe. Maybe tank capacity is the main limiting factor there.
The UK learner laws have rather strangled the market for bikes in the region between 125 and about 600cc.


----------



## keithmac (4 Apr 2022)

They do some nice 300cc scooters, Honda Forza is a really nice bike (it's a 350 now).


----------



## Phaeton (4 Apr 2022)

Keep wanting to get back onto a bike, but the last couple I've had I've not really used as they are so difficult to get out of my garage, it takes 30 minutes to move everything, so by the time I've moved it all the funs gone out of it.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Apr 2022)

keithmac said:


> They do some nice 300cc scooters, Honda Forza is a really nice bike (it's a 350 now).


After riding the Innova for the past few years. We wanted to get away from the scooter look. But you are right . They do some great scooters now.


----------



## Electric_Andy (4 Apr 2022)

There are a few 400cc Bandits around but you have to be very lucky to find a good unmolested one. The KTM 390 looks nice and is quite light, but doesn't look very comfy for longer jaunts. There is the Herald 250 I think, and they do a 400, but apparently they are very heavy. Wouldn't bother me though, but some used ones I've seen look very old after a couple years


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Apr 2022)

Electric_Andy said:


> There are a few 400cc Bandits around but you have to be very lucky to find a good unmolested one. The KTM 390 looks nice and is quite light, but doesn't look very comfy for longer jaunts. There is the Herald 250 I think, and they do a 400, but apparently they are very heavy. Wouldn't bother me though, but some used ones I've seen look very old after a couple years


Another one of my critera was that it had to look well cared for. That way, it still looks good in the shed if it is never used. Like I said earlier, I dont need a 350 or 400. This bikes a bit unusual and being a former Guzzi owner, I like that.


----------



## Ratchet Cat (22 Apr 2022)

I've had
Yamaha SR125
Yamaha SR250
Moto Guzzi V50 Monza
Suzuki GS500E

I don't ride motorbikes any more.
I just ride bicycles now.


----------



## Gunk (23 Apr 2022)

Yesterdays ride


----------



## Gunk (26 Apr 2022)

Bibury earlier today


----------



## keithmac (26 Apr 2022)

Worked on an Aprilia Tuono V4 Factory today and had little ride to make sure clutch wasn't slipping (what it came in for).

Holly shxt, think I'll stick to the pushbike as it's much more sedate!.

Bikes are getting daft now power wise, still I suppose it's only as fast as your right hand..


----------



## Gunk (26 Apr 2022)

keithmac said:


> Worked on an Aprilia Tuono V4 Factory today and had little ride to make sure clutch wasn't slipping (what it came in for).
> 
> Holly shxt, think I'll stick to the pushbike as it's much more sedate!.
> 
> Bikes are getting daft now power wise, still I suppose it's only as fast as your right hand..



Mine is crazy fast, but the new breed of hyper naked are surprisingly easy to ride at legal speeds.


----------



## Zanelad (5 May 2022)

I enjoyed the CBR600F but was frustrated at its lack of grunt at low revs. It was great once you got it spinning over 6,000 rpm, so I bought this...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*1.




*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*2. 




*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2022)

Sunday 8th

Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
John Smiths Social & Sports Club 
Tadcaster

*3.




*


----------



## FrothNinja (8 May 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 8th
> 
> Leeds MG & Classic Car Club Show
> John Smiths Social & Sports Club
> ...



Used to have one of those - could be a pig to start


----------



## keithmac (14 May 2022)

Refurbed my lad's MT-5 spare wheels over the week, a few new spokes and went black rather than new rims (£££).

New tyres and bearings, new grooved shoes read to fit.


----------



## Gunk (22 May 2022)

Had it just over a year now, best bike I’ve ever owned. Just brilliant!


----------



## StuAff (22 May 2022)

Gunk said:


> Had it just over a year now, best bike I’ve ever owned. Just brilliant!
> 
> View attachment 645815



As I'm here…feel the same about my Xmaxes. The 400 is thirstier & heavier to lug about, but has the edge for long-distance riding (most I've done in a day- 240 or so to Dungeness & back), thanks to the small but noticeable extra grunt, just a bit more stable & the ride's a bit better. With the aid of speed limits on the commute (now up to 60 mph for most of it, roadworks permitting) still getting well over 70 mpg- best recently about 76. That passed 2000 miles on the clock soon after I finally got the full licence in December '20, now just under 11,000. The 300 is barely slower, a bit flightier in high winds, but ridiculously frugal for a bigger-than-125 scoot. Got 102 mpg last week. Rode it up to the O2 for the Tool gig a couple of weeks ago, and even with trudging through central London & sustained (legal, I hasten to add...) speeds on the A3, still got 92 mpg!! Done 6,500 miles on that one in just under a year. 

Also did an MOT check on my old PCX today. The buyer did say he intended to fix her up, and I'd checked she'd got back on the road a couple of times. Had another look today, then read the test history. 50,375 miles when I sold her. Last MOT, in April, 62,582. Glad to see that the little bike that could, still does.


----------



## Brandane (22 May 2022)

StuAff said:


> (most I've done in a day- 240 or so to Dungeness & back),



Good idea for a new thread... My "most in a day" was 650 . Cambrai in northern France to home in North Ayrshire. Via the Calais/Dover ferry, M2, M25, M40, M42, M6, M74, M8.... Left Cambrai 6am, home at 10pm. On a Yamaha XJ900 Diversion.


----------



## Hornchurch (23 May 2022)

Cavalol said:


> Any fellow two wheeled motorists on here?
> The Lambretta, Scomadi, Lifan electric scooter and the 750/4 chopper are hopefully keepers.





Cavalol said:


> View attachment 490006
> 
> 
> View attachment 490011
> ...





Found it very interesting as regards your selection of bikes & how ya "came down the ladder", size (cc) wise.

I've always been into 'big bikes' & still do own a few - I'll post 'em later in this thread..... (further down, later)

At the age of 22, bought my first 1,000cc bike - Gorgeous 'brand-new' A-Reg Kawasaki Z.1000-J - ( J3 model )

Have always owned a 1,000cc M/cycle ever since AND never "envisaged" going down the later, capacity-wise.

But old-age strikes most of us who WERE born before the Beatles became famous & long before Concord & 747's first flew.

Which is precisely "why" I've now "gone down the ladder" & bought myself a "baby-bike" - (smaller machine)

With it's rack & tallish fairing (& wide "fat-tank"), it actually doesn't look (visually) any smaller than my 1,000cc bikes

But it puts out LESS than 50bhp & these bikes ARE capable of very, very high-milages, if looked after.

The one I had my eye on, fell like a stone (price-wise) during the Covid-Pandemic & subsequent "Lockdown"(s)

Price went down from £1,395 all the way down to a (ridiculous) £995

*That's £995.00 with 10-months M.o.T and just 9,000 miles from brand-new* - Bog standard, "mint as F'k"


O.K, it's not everyone's cup of tea, but as I've learned, there ARE some relentless snobs about - (who'd berate it)

Meantime, I'm laughing all the way to the bank, with a ridiculously cheap (& mint, low-mileage), run-about.

I like it's looks - It's THE last model (ever) Made In Japan, before they moved production to Spain & thence, South America.

Does me a treat, even tho' it's "un-exciting" in terms of performance, but then I knew it's limitations when I bought it.

I loved the fact that it was both "low-mileage", absolutely "bog-standard" & about as cheap as a bag of chips....





DSC_0596 by Hornchurch_Aerodrome, on Flickr




DSC_0616 by Hornchurch_Aerodrome, on Flickr


----------



## Cavalol (23 May 2022)

That's a lovely bike, and as regards the snobs then it's their problem, not yours. The scooter world has quite a number too, sadly. Would absolutely love a Z1000J, like most things of that era they're getting silly money now days.

Meanwhile this (and that's about all that's left of it) was acquired yesterday...


----------



## Gunk (23 May 2022)

I’ve owned litre bikes for many years but I do have a soft spot for 500’s and have owned a couple over the years. Both cost less than £1200 and were perfect for pottering around in the summer.


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 May 2022)

Hornchurch said:


> Found it very interesting as regards your selection of bikes & how ya "came down the ladder", size (cc) wise.
> 
> I've always been into 'big bikes' & still do own a few - I'll post 'em later in this thread..... (further down, later)
> 
> ...



The best bike I ever owned was a CB500, bought new in 1997 from Grimsteads in Newbury park (I used to live on your patch, Elm Park). They are easy to ride, capable of 125mph and it would cruise two up at 90 all day long. We used to go all over the coast from Clacton round to Bournmouth on it and it took me down here to west Wales a few times before we moved here. I traded it in for a GSX750W which was a nice bike, but I always regretted getting rid of the CB.


----------



## wheresthetorch (24 May 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> The best bike I ever owned was a CB500, bought new in 1997



I wavered between a CB500 and a Kawasaki ER-5 in 1997, and bought the Kawasaki. Big mistake - lovely to ride but hopelessly unreliable as a daily commuter.


----------



## FrothNinja (24 May 2022)

wheresthetorch said:


> I wavered between a CB500 and a Kawasaki ER-5 in 1997, and bought the Kawasaki. Big mistake - lovely to ride but hopelessly unreliable as a daily commuter.



You may have been unlucky, the engine in the ER-5 is fairly bomb proof. I've had GPZ500s for decades and while bits may fall off, the engines have always been peachy - and the 5 is slightly detuned too. CB500s are reliable and bits are less likely to drop off but some of the versions are more commuters than others


----------



## wheresthetorch (24 May 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> You may have been unlucky, the engine in the ER-5 is fairly bomb proof.



Yeah, could be right - probably also didn't help that I used to get it serviced at Motorcycle City. Remember them? The Halfords of the motorcycle world!


----------



## keithmac (24 May 2022)

Finished this off today and had a good ride out.

Forgot how good these R1's were, a lovely bike all round!.


----------



## keithmac (24 May 2022)

I genuinely don't think you'll find a better one, it looks good as new.


----------



## Hornchurch (25 May 2022)

keithmac said:


> I genuinely don't think you'll find a better one, it looks good as new.




Was it/ is it up for sale then ?

*Also, whilst I'm not "up" on all the R.1 versions*, it looks like the 1999 original to me, am I wrong ?

I never bothered getting one, when insurance companies told me they were "Group.17" out of 17 

.


----------



## keithmac (25 May 2022)

No still on original owner and he's keeping it, yes it is the first of the R1's 👍.


----------



## Gunk (29 May 2022)

That’s rare to see a completely standard early R1 @keithmac most have been either crashed, butchered or enhanced with aftermarket tat.

I’ve never ridden one, I was always a Fireblade man and never ventured over to the dark side.


----------



## Hornchurch (29 May 2022)

Cavalol said:


> *Would absolutely love a Z1000J, - *





Thanks for the kind comments - it's much appreciated

I haven't shown any photographs of my 'dearly beloved' *Kawasaki Z.1000-J* - But here it is - Normandy, France, 1984

Behold the 'newness' in that shot - Mint as F'k & to be honest, WAS a real 'head-turner' in it's day.

I had endless amounts of folk(s), all types, wanting to & asking to be photographed both 'on it' & beside it

I think that rather took me by suprise, honestly, but I had the same reactions to my equally lovely 1978 vintage GS.1000-E

Dunno as to how well this FLICKR image of her (from June 1984) will come out, but.....

Note the 'Reactolite Rapide' sunglasses resting upon the actual original saddle !

Mice chewed thru THAT particular original fitment some 10+ years later & I had to get it re-foamed & re-covered

The gloves were a strange 'Blue/Grey' leather combination that, by the time of THIS trip & photo', were getting knackered

They were replaced by a (back then), hideously expensive pair of German Leather 'Reusch' gloves, which I still have.

The Crash Helmet in question, is/was my 'then new' Bell Star III - Looked like Darth Vader from the front, c/with "muzzle".

Tank-Bag was a cheap & cheerful affair , but it done the trick & allowed me to 'navigate' via the suave Michelin maps.


As for the Kawasaki Z.1000-J itself, it is seen here ABSOLUTELY BOG STANDARD - (standard trim & original equip')

It's an 'A'-Reg "J.3" model & I bought it new from Daytona in Hornchurch by Roneo Corner, in Jan' 1984

Only additions are/were 'Rickman crashbars' (fitted from brand-new), plus a mud-flap w/ P&O Cruises & the ubiq' "G.B sticker"

Oh & of course 'the pretty wife' and the 'twin' throwover saddlebags which we left at the Chateaux, in Normandy.

I took this photo' of it, right besides the main beach wall, at the well-known "Invasion Beach", known as *"UTAH"*

P.S ; Yeah *Cavalol* - You're right - Kawasaki Z.1000-J's fetch around & above £10,000 thesedays - (prices for that era, are going silly)

P.P.S ; Almost forgot

Rear shocks seen here ARE the original Showas - weak spot(s), in an otherwise strong-link & great package.

Would cause the bike to "wallow" at around 115mph to 120+mph, so, after extensive testing - (Laughs !)

I went to go see Alf Hagon's Son & insisted on a brand-new set of Hagons, with the uprated srpings.

He tried to talk me out of it & go with standard-springs, but I stood my ground & surprisingly, was proven right !

"No more wallowing" at 120+mph....... and a VERY happy 'Hawny' into the process/bargain




Hornchurch's Kawasaki Z.1000-J at Utah-Beach, Normandy, June 1984 by Hornchurch_Aerodrome, on Flickr
.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 May 2022)

The last time I rode as a pillion was on a Z1000 back in the eighties. A workmate took me on the back on a blast to Southend, rode like a looney and clipped a cars wing mirror at well over a ton on the A127. I made my thoughts well known to him after I'd cleaned up in a toilet on the seafront.


----------



## keithmac (29 May 2022)

Gunk said:


> That’s rare to see a completely standard early R1 @keithmac most have been either crashed, butchered or enhanced with aftermarket tat.
> 
> I’ve never ridden one, I was always a Fireblade man and never ventured over to the dark side.



I've worked on a fair few over the years and seen some real states!, this is immaculate and totally original.

Not a lot between the Fireblade and the R1, both great bikes.


----------



## Gunk (29 May 2022)

Smokin Joe said:


> The last time I rode as a pillion was on a Z1000 back in the eighties. A workmate took me on the back on a blast to Southend, rode like a looney and clipped a cars wing mirror at well over a ton on the A127. I made my thoughts well known to him after I'd cleaned up in a toilet on the seafront.



I remember hitting about 130 mph on the M1 as a 16 year old pillion on back of my neighbours brand new Z1000J back in 1981, what a bike, it was probably the experience that really got me in to motorcycles.


----------



## MrGrumpy (29 May 2022)

145 mph as pillion passenger on GSX R750. When I look back now , I must have been out of my mind . Absolutely bonkers . Total trust in my mate at the time . Unfortunately time ran out for him and he was dead a year later after wrapping a GSX R1100 round a tree. 

However it didn’t put me off trying motorcycling and used Pizza chariot aka Honda CG125 for about two years to commute. Some bad experiences went on, that put me right off. Wife and kids was too much of a risk so started cycling instead .


----------



## FrothNinja (29 May 2022)

Hornchurch said:


> Thanks for the kind comments - it's much appreciated
> 
> I haven't shown any photographs of my 'dearly beloved' *Kawasaki Z.1000-J* - But here it is - Normandy, France, 1984
> 
> ...



First time I went ton up was on a brown Z1000 on the Welsh side of the road twixt Shrewsbury and Welshpool


----------



## Cavalol (29 May 2022)

As a pillion (hitching a lift to work with my motorbike helmet) I think my first ton was on the back of a GS750, as a rider, probably flat out flat out down the Tarporley by-pass outside Chester doing 117mph on the clock of my GT380. That, of course, would have been highly subjective knowing 1970's Suzukis and was probably about 40 or something!


----------



## buzz22 (2 Jun 2022)

My 1996 Honda CBR 600F3 got a run today- previously I've owned larger capacity bikes (1100's and a 1400 Suzuki's) but this is a bike that does everything.


----------



## FrothNinja (2 Jun 2022)

buzz22 said:


> View attachment 647248
> 
> 
> View attachment 647250
> ...



Feel the same about the GPZ500


----------



## Gunk (2 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Feel the same about the GPZ500



I’ve owned both, great bikes!


----------



## buzz22 (4 Jun 2022)

I had this 1985 GPZ750 a few years ago, the only Kawasaki I've owned. Absolutely loved it, such a smooth bike to ride. If it hadn't spat a spark plug out I'd probably still have it. I can see why you would like the GPZ's.


----------



## figbat (14 Jun 2022)

I took my F900XR in for a service today - they gave me this to play with for the afternoon:

R1250 GS





Nice enough bike, but not the extraordinary experience I was expecting after all the hype.


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Jun 2022)

figbat said:


> I took my F900XR in for a service today - they gave me this to play with for the afternoon:
> 
> R1250 GS
> View attachment 649009
> ...



They look top heavy to me


----------



## figbat (14 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> They look top heavy to me



Its funny how they shrink when you ride them - it didn’t feel big from the saddle.


----------



## FrothNinja (14 Jun 2022)

figbat said:


> Its funny how they shrink when you ride them - it didn’t feel big from the saddle.



Know what you mean - I just find having the tank so high above the saddle a little off-putting. That said the ZZR1100 tank was quite high too


----------



## Gunk (16 Jun 2022)

FrothNinja said:


> Know what you mean - I just find having the tank so high above the saddle a little off-putting. That said the ZZR1100 tank was quite high too



I rode my friends brand new triple black 1250GS a couple of weeks ago, about 5 miles, it was a lowered chassis version so fitted me perfectly. They do shrink once you are on the move but they are still a heavy old bike. It was very nice, but not really my cup of tea.


----------



## figbat (25 Jun 2022)

Out on my bike today I came across this lot at a pub fete:


----------



## FrothNinja (25 Jun 2022)

figbat said:


> Out on my bike today I came across this lot at a pub fete:
> View attachment 650438
> 
> 
> ...



I do like the bathtub Twenty Ones & the idea of a Wankel Rotary bike amuses me, but I think I'll bags the AJS


----------



## Gunk (25 Jun 2022)

I’ve had a 4 week break due to other commitments and a frayed clutch cable which I finally swapped over last weekend. So great to be out today on the mighty S1000R. 100 miles through the Cotswolds and ended up getting drenched about half a mile from home, but a great morning on brilliant roads.


----------



## StuAff (30 Jul 2022)

The Mod 1, as redesigned by an evil genius…

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qf1j1shZi20&ab_channel=RevZilla


----------



## Cavalol (31 Jul 2022)

Another has arrived today






Justified buying it because I have an original DX tank and the older style panels to go on, plus sold the AP50s and most of the parts, so it seemed rude not to buy this FS1.


----------



## Ripple (7 Aug 2022)

Got fed up with traffic jams so done CBT and bought this one:
Motorini Misano 125cc. Very basic, automatic transmission and I absolutely like it's agility.


----------



## Cavalol (7 Aug 2022)

/\
That looks really smart. Keep it covered and locked up and it'll do you proud I bet.


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Aug 2022)

Ripple said:


> Got fed up with traffic jams so done CBT and bought this one:
> Motorini Misano 125cc. Very basic, automatic transmission and I absolutely like it's agility.
> 
> View attachment 656193



Think if I lived and worked in the city or town . I’d be tempted to do something like that myself. Had a 125 many moons ago but absolutely horrid in crosswinds and lorry passing. My commute was on very open roads and bridge !! Started cycling instead .


----------



## keithmac (8 Aug 2022)

figbat said:


> Out on my bike today I came across this lot at a pub fete:
> View attachment 650438
> 
> 
> ...



I've worked onba few of these over the years, no diagnostic computers it's a breath of fresh air!. Replacing the charging regulators for solid state jobbies is a common occurrence.


----------



## figbat (9 Aug 2022)

I have just got home from long weekend on the bike. Started south of Oxford, stopped over in Burton-in-Kendal (Cumbria) then on to a property on Loch Awe, NW of Inverary. Then two full days of riding around west and mid Scotland, then a day’s riding through the Borders back to B-in-K then home. Around 1,500 miles all in, with incredible roads, amazing views, lots of weather but best of all, a great craic with like-minded mates.

My bike was on about 700 miles when I left, so I’ve well and truly run it in now!


----------



## Gunk (9 Aug 2022)

Good bike to do it in, nice and laid back, good riding position and good on fuel.


----------



## figbat (9 Aug 2022)

Gunk said:


> Good bike to do it in, nice and laid back, good riding position and good on fuel.



I modified it slightly to help with the distance and weather - bigger screen, hand guards, comfort seat. I also have a heated gilet that plugs into the bike, although didn’t need it today as I came south! Cruise control is a revelation. And I relocated the satnav to above the instrument panel, making it much easier to see at a glance compared to its original location on the handlebar clamps. And a Cardo Packtalk intercom meant I could join in the group chat on the ride outs - this not only allows for the chatter but allows people to share warnings and updates on traffic, hazards etc. It does mean that some drivers will have thought us suicidal, as we go for an overtake around a blind corner, them not knowing that the bike just up the road has given the all-clear.

Fuel economy in the mid- to high-50s ridden enthusiastically. 200+ miles to a tank.


----------



## Gunk (10 Aug 2022)

figbat said:


> I modified it slightly to help with the distance and weather - bigger screen, hand guards, comfort seat. I also have a heated gilet that plugs into the bike, although didn’t need it today as I came south! Cruise control is a revelation. And I relocated the satnav to above the instrument panel, making it much easier to see at a glance compared to its original location on the handlebar clamps. And a Cardo Packtalk intercom meant I could join in the group chat on the ride outs - this not only allows for the chatter but allows people to share warnings and updates on traffic, hazards etc. It does mean that some drivers will have thought us suicidal, as we go for an overtake around a blind corner, them not knowing that the bike just up the road has given the all-clear.
> 
> Fuel economy in the mid- to high-50s ridden enthusiastically. 200+ miles to a tank.



I used to own it’s distant relative, an F800ST, that was a good distance bike.


----------



## buzz22 (10 Aug 2022)

Gunk said:


> I used to own it’s distant relative, an F800ST, that was a good distance bike.
> 
> View attachment 656570



That Fireblade is a cracker 👍


----------



## Gunk (10 Aug 2022)

buzz22 said:


> That Fireblade is a cracker 👍



I’ve owned two, can’t ride them any more, the riding position kills my wrists sadly.


----------



## keithmac (28 Aug 2022)

New wheels + tyres, brake shoes and back brake plate on the lads MT-5 today, plus a few toots around the garden.

Not long to go till he's on the road!.


----------



## Phaeton (15 Oct 2022)

Treat myself to a new toy today, although the fairings say it's a GT it's actually an ST, just one of the fairings had a crack & you can now only get GT fairings.


----------



## Gunk (15 Oct 2022)

Very nice


----------



## Gunk (15 Oct 2022)

Phaeton said:


> although the fairings say it's a GT it's actually an ST



what‘s the difference?


----------



## Phaeton (15 Oct 2022)

Gunk said:


> what‘s the difference?



The ST was marketed as a sports tourer then they upgraded it to the GT as a grand tourer it's 6" longer, different throttle body making more power, standard down the side exhaust. Probably other stuff as well


----------



## Cavalol (31 Dec 2022)

Uh-oh, another blue SS50 has entered the fold


----------



## Phaeton (31 Dec 2022)

Cavalol said:


> Uh-oh, another blue SS50 has entered the fold
> 
> View attachment 672890



Later model


----------



## Cavalol (31 Dec 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Later model



1974/5. Couple of 'red herrings' as it seems the frame colour (sprayed) and stickers are off a 5 speed (without the actual '5 speed' lettering) but it's actually a 4. 
Oddly enough, like the other one here it was locally registered from new.


----------



## sevenfourate (31 Dec 2022)

My little KTM Duke 390. I don’t rack up many miles on it - but enjoy those I do 😎


----------



## StuAff (31 Dec 2022)

sevenfourate said:


> View attachment 672909
> 
> 
> My little KTM Duke 390. I don’t rack up many miles on it - but enjoy those I do 😎



Not that little. Nice though.


----------



## sevenfourate (31 Dec 2022)

StuAff said:


> Not that little. Nice though.



Thanks ! Enough for a little backroad shenanigans……


----------



## Profpointy (31 Dec 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Treat myself to a new toy today, although the fairings say it's a GT it's actually an ST, just one of the fairings had a crack & you can now only get GT fairings.
> 
> View attachment 664653
> 
> ...



I have the later GT and it's an extremely good bike. The earlier one is prettier with the triple pipes under the seat though the GT has bigger panniers.


----------



## Phaeton (31 Dec 2022)

Cavalol said:


> 1974/5. Couple of 'red herrings' as it seems the frame colour (sprayed) and stickers are off a 5 speed (without the actual '5 speed' lettering) but it's actually a 4.
> Oddly enough, like the other one here it was locally registered from new.



Are you sure the bars are off the later model, it's got pegs not pedals


----------



## Cavalol (1 Jan 2023)

Phaeton said:


> Are you sure the bars are off the later model, it's got pegs not pedals



It's got a few wrong bits, and like a lot of them at the time the pedals had been removed. They're (I think) £300+ for a rough set now too.


----------

